# Funny Pictures Thread: Part 2!!



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL Gracie Vigilante Mertex Wildcard Votto AngelsNDemons 

The other thread was getting a bit laggy, so I've decided to start a new one. Please post here rather than in the original thread. 

To start us off.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
Click to expand...


Don't kill my dreams, you!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
Click to expand...


That looks stupid though!  Her arm is bigger than her waist too!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
Click to expand...


Hey, in reality, she probably has a big old saggy belly in the front to go along with that giant booty.    How's that for dream killing?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, in reality, she probably has a big old saggy belly in the front to go along with that giant booty.    How's that for dream killing?
Click to expand...


Why must you destroy that which is beautiful, Chris? Why???!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol. J/K


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April

Sgt_Gath said:


>


 Tooo cute!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath


----------



## Tom Sweetnam




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Speaking of photoshop.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath 

  Here's a big one for ya!  Or maybe that's two?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath
> 
> Here's a big one for ya!  Or maybe that's two?



Yikes! I guess there *can* be "too much of a good thing."


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Creeper level: Over 9000. LOL


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Creeper level: Over 9000. LOL



Probably her husband.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## ChrisL

Gotta get back to work now!


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## Gracie

Sgt_Gath said:


>


The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April

Vigilante said:


>



Awww..he wuvz his snakie...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante

AngelsNDemons said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww..he wuvz his snakie...
Click to expand...


It let's lunch play with him first!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

For AngelsNDemons


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
Click to expand...

Oh, I know. It's the guy who plays Jamie Lannister, Dennis Leary, and Willem Dafoe all side by side.

They just happen to look somewhat like one another.


----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know. It's the guy who plays Jamie Lannister, Dennis Leary, and Willem Dafoe all side by side.
> 
> They just happen to look somewhat like one another.
Click to expand...


  I thought it was all the same guy.


----------



## westwall




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know. It's the guy who plays Jamie Lannister, Dennis Leary, and Willem Dafoe all side by side.
> 
> They just happen to look somewhat like one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was all the same guy.
Click to expand...


That'd be kind of morbid if they were all the same guy.


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know. It's the guy who plays Jamie Lannister, Dennis Leary, and Willem Dafoe all side by side.
> 
> They just happen to look somewhat like one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was all the same guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That'd be kind of morbid if they were all the same guy.
Click to expand...


I thought it was just the last guy throughout his career as he aged.  Some people just don't age very well.  Lol.


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


>



I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.


----------



## April




----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
Click to expand...





Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!
Click to expand...


Well then you must be familiar with the latest technology!


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you must be familiar with the latest technology!
Click to expand...








Yeah, I was actually thinking about posting that one!


----------



## Gracie

So...fly me to maui, westwall. And my little dog too.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you must be familiar with the latest technology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was actually thinking about posting that one!
Click to expand...


Hey, as long as you aren't a fan of THESE Jets, you're okay in my book!


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> So...fly me to maui, westwall. And my little dog too.







My plane doesn't have that sort of range unless I pack it full of gas!  No room for anyone but me!


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you must be familiar with the latest technology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was actually thinking about posting that one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, as long as you aren't a fan of THESE Jets, you're okay in my book!
Click to expand...







No problem there!  I'm a Chargers fan!


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then you must be familiar with the latest technology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was actually thinking about posting that one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, as long as you aren't a fan of THESE Jets, you're okay in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem there!  I'm a Chargers fan!
Click to expand...


They aren't the Patriots, but okay!     Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Irish Mike




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April

Screw it ...


----------



## Votto

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!
Click to expand...

Is this you Mr. pilot?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I don't see how they can bring back BATMAN after this!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Yes, like some MEXICAN is going to go out there and try to cross!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The guy on the right can't believe it either!


----------



## April

Vigilante said:


>



Damn...Santa really needs to put the pipe down.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

How different age groups celebrate Christmas - The Oatmeal


----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a wild guess here and say that you like jets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a pilot, so yeah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this you Mr. pilot?
Click to expand...


  Not very nice, pilot!


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...fly me to maui, westwall. And my little dog too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plane doesn't have that sort of range unless I pack it full of gas!  No room for anyone but me!
Click to expand...


I'm small, and I only weigh a little!    I'm sure I could crouch up somewhere.  You wouldn't even know I was there!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Global Warming....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Uh-oh!  That means Santa was looking at the porn too!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I don't know these guys.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know these guys.
Click to expand...

Just a bunch of losers on a tv pawn show that like to rip folks off.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know these guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a bunch of losers on a tv pawn show that like to rip folks off.
Click to expand...


That explains it.  I don't watch those pawn shop shows.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

What Movie Science Would Look Like in the Real World - CollegeHumor Post


----------



## Wyld Kard

AngelsNDemons said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww..he wuvz his snakie...
Click to expand...

He wouldn't wuv it if his snake hugged him back.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

A wrong turn, perhaps?


----------



## Vigilante

That's telling them!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

New dancer for aaronleland


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Nice attempt of a save!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Vigilante

Gracie said:


>



Gracie, just getting X's!


----------



## Gracie

I can see 'em? Can anyone else?


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


>



I can't see these unless I quote them for some reason.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I can see 'em? Can anyone else?



Only when I quote them.  If I just look at them, they look like little green boxes on my end.


----------



## Gracie

Hmm..I wonder if it is the website THERE, or HERE?


----------



## Gracie

K. Thanks. I think it is probably the website I am getting them from.


----------



## Gracie

Tell me if THESE show up:


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

So it was epicfail.com website that was the issue. You can see the other two I posted, so it has to be that.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


DAYUM! That guy can book it, can't he? Geez!


----------



## Vigilante

Ferguson...TODAY!


----------



## Vigilante

Child abuse today!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Sometimes I think the world has gone crazy, seriously.    Must be because I was raised in a relatively small town or something.


----------



## Vigilante

Though I walk through the valley of death......


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think the world has gone crazy, seriously.    Must be because I was raised in a relatively small town or something.
Click to expand...

which one is Sarah Jessica parker....anyone....


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think the world has gone crazy, seriously.    Must be because I was raised in a relatively small town or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which one is Sarah Jessica parker....anyone....
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I'm impressed!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*FAIL!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

I don't want a stinking fish...where's the Coca-Cola?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

And 3 BIG MAC'S. 2 Large Fries, and a 32 Oz. Coke....for starters!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


She is one UGLY bitch.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is one UGLY bitch.
Click to expand...


She is ridiculous.  Apparently THAT is what makes money though.


----------



## Vigilante

Gracie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is one UGLY bitch.
Click to expand...


She doesn't have to be, but now she has $110 MILLION, she can deform herself any way she wants....Ain't America great????


----------



## Gracie

Her tongue looks diseased. And she is always poking it out. Arnie's kid must be batshit crazy to be with that skank.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Security for Obuma when he returns home to Kenya!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Notice the T-shirt.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Not really funny, but meaningful.


----------



## Vigilante

*WARNING: raft inflates quickly!!!!!



*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> *WARNING: raft inflates quickly!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow!  I'll say!    And with force too!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WARNING: raft inflates quickly!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I'll say!    And with force too!
Click to expand...


_Oof!_

Can you say "workman's comp?"  LOL


----------



## Vigilante

Vigilante said:


> *WARNING: raft inflates quickly!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good thing that WALL stopped the poor fellow, or he would have been shot into the street!


----------



## Gracie

I didn't even SEE the guy until you mentioned it!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Wyld Kard

Gracie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is one UGLY bitch.
Click to expand...

That's putting it mildly.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante

Attn. USMB liberals.... Do you understand this?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


Gene Simmons would be proud.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Thank You, GREATEST GENERATION!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Must be a Democrat!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 35427



Somebody beat you to that one!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody beat you to that one!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Remember this from Fight Club?    It was so funny when he would beat himself up.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



  Sad alpaca gives everyone the sads.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Ouch.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
Click to expand...


She probably will never do that again!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Notice that the guy on the right side kicks the mat.  Lol.  He is EVIL.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


> Notice that the guy on the right side kicks the mat.  Lol.  He is EVIL.



Hmmm.... Weird. I can only see these two in my reply window, not in the regular thread.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the guy on the right side kicks the mat.  Lol.  He is EVIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... Weird. I can only see these two in my reply window, not in the regular thread.
Click to expand...


That happens to me sometimes too.  I think it's different sites and different browsers or something.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 35449
> 
> LOL



Hey, now I can't see those gifs unless I reply to my posts too.  I could see them just fine a moment ago.  That must be a copyright thing where they are automatically blocked or something.  I wonder how they do that?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


>





ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35449
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, now I can't see those gifs unless I reply to my posts too.  I could see them just fine a moment ago.  That must be a copyright thing where they are automatically blocked or something.  I wonder how they do that?
Click to expand...


Hmmm... I wonder if it's an issue with the site?


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


>



All I get is X's Chris


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I get is X's Chris
Click to expand...


Do you see the video when you reply?  I can still see it in my reply box, but not if I just look at it the regular way.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35449
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, now I can't see those gifs unless I reply to my posts too.  I could see them just fine a moment ago.  That must be a copyright thing where they are automatically blocked or something.  I wonder how they do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if it's an issue with the site?
Click to expand...


I don't think so, because this isn't the only site I've used where this has happened.  I think they do something to their videos to try to prevent them from being copied from their sites or something.  Greedy party poopers!!!  They can't even share!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35449
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, now I can't see those gifs unless I reply to my posts too.  I could see them just fine a moment ago.  That must be a copyright thing where they are automatically blocked or something.  I wonder how they do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if it's an issue with the site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, because this isn't the only site I've used where this has happened.  I think they do something to their videos to try to prevent them from being copied from their sites or something.  Greedy party poopers!!!  They can't even share!!!
Click to expand...


I can see them all now.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35449
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, now I can't see those gifs unless I reply to my posts too.  I could see them just fine a moment ago.  That must be a copyright thing where they are automatically blocked or something.  I wonder how they do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I wonder if it's an issue with the site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, because this isn't the only site I've used where this has happened.  I think they do something to their videos to try to prevent them from being copied from their sites or something.  Greedy party poopers!!!  They can't even share!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see them all now.
Click to expand...


I can only see the one that I posted from Tuesday at 11:00 pm.  Lol!  I can't see the few I posted before that at all.  They are just green squares.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Lawn Rage???


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Snakes just know where to go!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Learn something you didn't know today!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Now THIS is RESPECT!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Hope everyone can see this one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Hope everyone can see this one.



No problems on my end!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

A collection of dancing cats.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Gracie

Various emotions on huskies.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

When you are awakened and don't want to get up.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Don't microwave a cell phone, you might summon Satan.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Wait for it...... wait for it.........


----------



## Gracie

Finally. Explanation.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

That poor guy in the middle....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



And how do guys practice?


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


>



Speaking of horrible plastic surgery, have you seen the ads for the Mob Wives show?


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of horrible plastic surgery, have you seen the ads for the Mob Wives show?
Click to expand...

No. Pretty sure I don't wanna, either, lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do guys practice?
Click to expand...


Pie eating contests.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of horrible plastic surgery, have you seen the ads for the Mob Wives show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Pretty sure I don't wanna, either, lol.
Click to expand...


I'll fix that!  this isn't the new one I saw, but I can't find that one.  

They are SO scary looking!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do guys practice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pie eating contests.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  Cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 35542



that ain't no cat!!!    That reminds me of that commercial where the lady lets the raccoon in her house, thinking it's her cat.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that ain't no cat!!!    That reminds me of that commercial where the lady lets the raccoon in her house, thinking it's her cat.
Click to expand...


Nice.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Wow!  Now THAT is precision!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 35569



What the heck is Candy Crush anyways?  I've heard of it a bunch of times, but I have no idea what it is.  A video game or something?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Oh, poor Sandra!    Stop picking on her!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is Candy Crush anyways?  I've heard of it a bunch of times, but I have no idea what it is.  A video game or something?
Click to expand...


It's some obnoxious Facebook browser game that's supposedly really addictive. It's technically free, but, if you play it a lot, it forces you to send out requests for other people to play.

Hence, people (like myself), who have no interest in playing, but have friends that do, wind up getting spammed with stupid game requests 24/7. LOL


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

I'd be pissed. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That is so mean.  I wonder if anyone told this woman that she would be used a punching bag before she agreed to testify?  I'll bet she regrets that a lot now.


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so mean.  I wonder if anyone told this woman that she would be used a punching bag before she agreed to testify?  I'll bet she regrets that a lot now.
Click to expand...


She was a lobbyist paid to put forth the crap she did. She opened up herself to stuff like this,


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Why you NEVER give a small woman a man's sized gun!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so mean.  I wonder if anyone told this woman that she would be used a punching bag before she agreed to testify?  I'll bet she regrets that a lot now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a lobbyist paid to put forth the crap she did. She opened up herself to stuff like this,
Click to expand...


Really?  I didn't know that she was paid.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That is very disturbing.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very disturbing.
Click to expand...


But more truthful, then not!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But more truthful, then not!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April

​


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April

Poor Ken..​


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Oh, that's so cute!    The bull is like, what are you looking at, kid?


----------



## Vigilante

Sarah Jessica Parker and her horse!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Sure, send me a dozen!    I need some new shoes and handbags!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*YUM!!!!



*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

COOL!....Wonder if these come in a 6 Pack?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

DON'T HIRE AN ILLEGAL ALIEN TO WORK YOUR GAS PUMPS!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I thanked this one last night, but I was tired, and I didn't really get it.  But now I do, and that is naughty!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> DON'T HIRE AN ILLEGAL ALIEN TO WORK YOUR GAS PUMPS!



I want to know where he works!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante

Original home built "RAIL JOB" circa 1955!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Sexy fail.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Uh-oh!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Yeah, well, it makes your teeth rot and fall out, so . . . no more teeth, no more problems!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That's great!  I would love to participate in the parking ticket lottery!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Some day, Leo. Some day... Lol


----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


Wish I was there too.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard

Yes it does.


----------



## Vigilante

Well, she gets an A for the wrist motion....


----------



## Vigilante

Sometimes, even advertising it on a train full of men, giving it away for FREE, doesn't help.... Muttley, is that you?


----------



## Vigilante

After oral sex with a fly......


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

A picture of Jakey's deflated.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Now we know why Muttley is the way she is!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Some day, Leo. Some day... Lol



I love Leonardo Dicaprio.  I LOVED his performance in Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



He looks so ashamed.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, Leo. Some day... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Leonardo Dicaprio.  I LOVED his performance in Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York.
Click to expand...


Yea. He's grown on me quite a bit over the years.

He was great in The Wolf of Wall Street and Shutter Island.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, Leo. Some day... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Leonardo Dicaprio.  I LOVED his performance in Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's grown on me quite a bit over the years.
> 
> He was great in The Wolf of Wall Street and Shutter Island.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, Shutter Island was pretty good.  Haven't seen Wolf of Wall Street yet though.  Have you seen Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York?  

  What a stupid question, of course you have!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, Leo. Some day... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Leonardo Dicaprio.  I LOVED his performance in Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's grown on me quite a bit over the years.
> 
> He was great in The Wolf of Wall Street and Shutter Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Shutter Island was pretty good.  Haven't seen Wolf of Wall Street yet though.  Have you seen Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York?
> 
> What a stupid question, of course you have!!!
Click to expand...


Yup! 

Blood Diamond was a really good movie. I haven't seen Gangs of New York in years, but I remember liking it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, Leo. Some day... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Leonardo Dicaprio.  I LOVED his performance in Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's grown on me quite a bit over the years.
> 
> He was great in The Wolf of Wall Street and Shutter Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Shutter Island was pretty good.  Haven't seen Wolf of Wall Street yet though.  Have you seen Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York?
> 
> What a stupid question, of course you have!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Blood Diamond was a really good movie. I haven't seen Gangs of New York in years, but I remember liking it.
Click to expand...


Oh, you'll have to watch it again when you can.  It's a really excellent movie.  I think you would really like it a lot.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, Leo. Some day... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Leonardo Dicaprio.  I LOVED his performance in Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. He's grown on me quite a bit over the years.
> 
> He was great in The Wolf of Wall Street and Shutter Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Shutter Island was pretty good.  Haven't seen Wolf of Wall Street yet though.  Have you seen Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York?
> 
> What a stupid question, of course you have!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Blood Diamond was a really good movie. I haven't seen Gangs of New York in years, but I remember liking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you'll have to watch it again when you can.  It's a really excellent movie.  I think you would really like it a lot.
Click to expand...


I'll have to make some time for it when I get a day off.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Leonardo Dicaprio.  I LOVED his performance in Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. He's grown on me quite a bit over the years.
> 
> He was great in The Wolf of Wall Street and Shutter Island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Shutter Island was pretty good.  Haven't seen Wolf of Wall Street yet though.  Have you seen Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York?
> 
> What a stupid question, of course you have!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Blood Diamond was a really good movie. I haven't seen Gangs of New York in years, but I remember liking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you'll have to watch it again when you can.  It's a really excellent movie.  I think you would really like it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to make some time for it when I get a day off.
Click to expand...


  This is specially for you.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. He's grown on me quite a bit over the years.
> 
> He was great in The Wolf of Wall Street and Shutter Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Shutter Island was pretty good.  Haven't seen Wolf of Wall Street yet though.  Have you seen Blood Diamond and Gangs of New York?
> 
> What a stupid question, of course you have!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Blood Diamond was a really good movie. I haven't seen Gangs of New York in years, but I remember liking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you'll have to watch it again when you can.  It's a really excellent movie.  I think you would really like it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to make some time for it when I get a day off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is specially for you.
Click to expand...


Nice.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## April

​


----------



## longknife




----------



## April

​


----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



And what is going on here?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

That could possibly be a penalty, but they'll have to check the video tape!


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
Click to expand...

Waist?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waist?
Click to expand...


It's a fake.  People don't really look like that.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

A couple of Republican's after the November victory!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## emilynghiem

Whatever doesn't kill you...Saddens me...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A couple of Republican's after the November victory!



I love elephants!  Republicans, meh.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That's what momma says!


----------



## ChrisL

emilynghiem said:


> Whatever doesn't kill you...Saddens me...



I can't see the picture.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I beat you to that one.  Posted it!    Men are very resourceful when it comes to taking care of the little ones!  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  It ain't easy being cheesy.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

God, I can't stand this man.  I am SOOOOO glad he is out!  Let's hope he never comes back.  What an embarrassment to the state of Massachusetts!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Here's a cougar for you!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Fat people should never try high kicks.  They always seem to fall down.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

There's always the one drunk guy at the wedding reception.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Don't mess with these guys.  They alpaca punch!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



You talking about my mama???!!!


----------



## Vigilante

NO photoshop!


----------



## Vigilante

The Japanese are crazier than we are!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> NO photoshop!



I've seen pictures of those giant bunnies before!    They are awesome!  I think they're raised to be eaten though.


----------



## Vigilante

^^^^Well, maybe not!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Don't mess with grammies either.    They will beat you to death with their purses!


----------



## Vigilante

Good advice!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about my mama???!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



I once did that to myself with a trench shovel in the Army. 

Thankfully, I happened to be wearing my helmet at the time, or I might not be here right now to type about it. lol


----------



## Vigilante

Aw.....NO!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about my mama???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

Snack time!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## westwall




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



What did that register on the Richter scale?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


>



One time when I was out for the night during a snowstorm, my door to my house blew open, and when I got home the next morning, my neighbors were shoveling my living room.    True story.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did that register on the Richter scale?
Click to expand...


4.8!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

And on that note, nightie night!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about my mama???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







Hehe.


----------



## emilynghiem

ChrisL said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever doesn't kill you...Saddens me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## emilynghiem

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## emilynghiem

emilynghiem said:


> Whatever doesn't kill you...Saddens me...




 
other versions:
* disappoints me
* didn't work
* failed


----------



## emilynghiem

Spoof on http://randalrauser.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Religion-cartoon.jpg


----------



## emilynghiem




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## emilynghiem

Vigilante said:


>




Here's the continuous video with subtitles ^


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talking about my mama???!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I must have very good bladder control because I have never peed my pants since I was a baby or maybe a toddler.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

My God, what kind of a nut would do this to a baby?  That little baby is going to take her eye out with those talons!


----------



## Vigilante

She REALLY must have pissed him off!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> She REALLY must have pissed him off!



If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath



Pfff... Only two rolls?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfff... Only two rolls?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah . . .


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY must have pissed him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
Click to expand...


and he would never use his penis again either.  In fact, I would kick his ass all over the place every time I saw him.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfff... Only two rolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY must have pissed him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
Click to expand...


Looking at her Chris, I doubt she can even talk!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfff... Only two rolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  I'm going to have look for a better one now!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY must have pissed him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at her Chris, I doubt she can even talk!
Click to expand...


Well, I've smacked myself there before on a boy's bicycle, and I think I could still take him . . . I would be SO angry!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfff... Only two rolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY must have pissed him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at her Chris, I doubt she can even talk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've smacked myself there before on a boy's bicycle, and I think I could still take him . . . I would be SO angry!
Click to expand...


Take a good look at that punch. he rocked her to her shoes!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>




*DAMN YOU, BILL COSBY!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY must have pissed him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at her Chris, I doubt she can even talk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've smacked myself there before on a boy's bicycle, and I think I could still take him . . . I would be SO angry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a good look at that punch. he rocked her to her shoes!
Click to expand...


Well, then he would have HELL to pay later.  I guarantee that.    Besides, she's just a baby.  I could handle it.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> She REALLY must have pissed him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking at her Chris, I doubt she can even talk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've smacked myself there before on a boy's bicycle, and I think I could still take him . . . I would be SO angry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a good look at that punch. he rocked her to her shoes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then he would have HELL to pay later.  I guarantee that.    Besides, she's just a baby.  I could handle it.
Click to expand...


Go get your bat, and wait behind his car!....SMACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at her Chris, I doubt she can even talk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've smacked myself there before on a boy's bicycle, and I think I could still take him . . . I would be SO angry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a good look at that punch. he rocked her to her shoes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then he would have HELL to pay later.  I guarantee that.    Besides, she's just a baby.  I could handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get your bat, and wait behind his car!....SMACK!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Well, I don't want to kill him!    Just hurt him real bad.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some guy ever did that to me, he would get kicked in the nuts.    Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at her Chris, I doubt she can even talk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I've smacked myself there before on a boy's bicycle, and I think I could still take him . . . I would be SO angry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a good look at that punch. he rocked her to her shoes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then he would have HELL to pay later.  I guarantee that.    Besides, she's just a baby.  I could handle it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get your bat, and wait behind his car!....SMACK!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I posted these shoes on another thread.  Just imagine if he did that and I was wearing THESE shoes?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante 

^^^^^

Those are self defense shoes.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Those are self defense shoes.



Chris, you're KINKY!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Those are self defense shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you're KINKY!!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## ChrisL

It would be interesting to see her walk in those shoes!


----------



## ChrisL

And these are the brass knuckle spike in you face shoes!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## emilynghiem

original:

Here's the shorter version with captions:
Otter Stacking Cups 8211 Gif WeKnowMemes


----------



## namvet

meals on wheels


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Damn! That has to hurt!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Hell, he only needs one kidney!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Those Japanese game shows certainly are different!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Cows aren't stupid!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Well, I don't want to kill him!    Just hurt him real bad.



Baseball bats are good for that.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN YOU, BILL COSBY!!!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> And these are the brass knuckle spike in you face shoes!



Yikes! You'd probably wind up killing someone with one of those.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN YOU, BILL COSBY!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN YOU, BILL COSBY!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN YOU, BILL COSBY!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN YOU, BILL COSBY!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


You are in big trouble now!  I could do this ALL night!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> You are in big trouble now!  *I could do this ALL night!*



That's what your mom said!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in big trouble now!  *I could do this ALL night!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what your mom said!
Click to expand...


Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

Okay, yours was better . . . THAT time.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Okay, yours was better . . . THAT time.



Hehe.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That guy must have done something wrong!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Stop, you're frightening me!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, you're frightening me!
Click to expand...


*Very nice!!! 




*


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop, you're frightening me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Very nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Oh God!  I'm blind now.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  That is so sick, with the vaseline?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sick, with the vaseline?
Click to expand...


Got to get it somewhere!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sick, with the vaseline?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got to get it somewhere!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


>



  Youch!  I don't think that worked out the way Batman planned.


----------



## Manonthestreet

looks like he knocked himself out the way he just lays there and then rag dolls around


----------



## Vigilante

Manonthestreet said:


>


Bullman 1...Batman 0!!


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> looks like he knocked himself out the way he just lays there and then rag dolls around



His butt must have really hurt later.  Maybe he could have made some use of the vaseline.


----------



## ChrisL

Isn't it funny how the bulls always seem to get the person right in their butt?  Bull's eye!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
Click to expand...


That is a creepy looking dude!    If he had on makeup, he might look like the Joker.  Lol!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

I would have loved to see the guy speared on the bulls horn, flapping around like a speared fish...quite dead.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Gosh, some people are so dumb.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I sometimes climb on the shelves and pray that they don't break or I don't fall or something.    It's embarrassing enough to have to climb shelves to reach things, never mind making a scene too.  I've had many nice tall people reach things for me in the store though.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I think it's Taylor Swift.


----------



## Lipush

Vigilante said:


>




HAHAHAHA! what a crack up!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Judicial review

Vigilante said:


>



Welcome to what is called an orgasm.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Those unemployment numbers must be REALLY bad.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Irish Mike




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


How liberals are after someone insulted their Queen Mooochelle.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

A possible Darwin winner...PULL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Good Mom!


----------



## Vigilante

I really don't want to know...I can guess!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



What? No green, red, or yellow?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I don't get it.    I'm afraid to Google it.  Why do I get the feeling it's something gross?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I just hope that is not true.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> I really don't want to know...I can guess!



Oh no, it can't be!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Rotating 3-D printed Fibonacci sculpture:




*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That's hilarious!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Stupid things like this are why I like Family Guy.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This woman has a severe case of germaphobia, not that I can blame her.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> This woman has a severe case of germaphobia, not that I can blame her.



She'd go crazy here....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.    I'm afraid to Google it.  Why do I get the feeling it's something gross?
Click to expand...



Because it is. 

The term to Google is "blue waffle," BTW. Lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.    I'm afraid to Google it.  Why do I get the feeling it's something gross?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is.
> 
> The term to Google is "blue waffle," BTW. Lol
Click to expand...


No thank you.    I'm not Googling!  Look at the boy's face!  I'm too frightened.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> No thank you.    I'm not Googling!  Look at the boy's face!  I'm too frightened.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thank you.    I'm not Googling!  Look at the boy's face!  I'm too frightened.
Click to expand...


Lol.  That's what I was thinking, but my intuition tells me that it's something I probably don't want to know about.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thank you.    I'm not Googling!  Look at the boy's face!  I'm too frightened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  That's what I was thinking, but my intuition tells me that it's something I probably don't want to know about.
Click to expand...


Hehe.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



She only likes him as a "friend."


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only likes him as a "friend."
Click to expand...


Maybe he just has bad breath?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Poor thangs!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


> I really don't want to know...I can guess!



She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
Click to expand...


I think she gave birth in the water.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
Click to expand...


I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.

It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol

I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
Click to expand...


Well, some women bleed more than others.  Some deliveries are more "messy."  I'm pretty sure that is what it is, since they dad is holding a newborn.  It's difficult to see if there is still an umbilical cord, but that could have been cut too.  Either way, it's pretty nasty, but it could be just photo shopped too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some women bleed more than others.  Some deliveries are more "messy."  I'm pretty sure that is what it is, since they dad is holding a newborn.  It's difficult to see if there is still an umbilical cord, but that could have been cut too.  Either way, it's pretty nasty, but it could be just photo shopped too.
Click to expand...


Well... Yea. But those women usually aren't going to be sitting straight up, smiling about it afterwards. They're usually half out of their minds, and being operated on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going with photoshop, or maybe there being something in the water beforehand (anti-septic, maybe?). If she had really bled *that* much, she'd be in some pretty serious medical distress.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some women bleed more than others.  Some deliveries are more "messy."  I'm pretty sure that is what it is, since they dad is holding a newborn.  It's difficult to see if there is still an umbilical cord, but that could have been cut too.  Either way, it's pretty nasty, but it could be just photo shopped too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. But those women usually aren't going to be sitting straight up, smiling about it afterwards. They're usually half out of their minds, and being operated on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with photoshop, or maybe there being something in the water beforehand (anti-septic, maybe?). If she had really bled *that* much, she'd be in some pretty serious medical distress.
Click to expand...


Have you ever seen a placenta?  What do you think happens when it comes out in the water?  I think it is completely plausible.  Also, that is obviously not her FIRST child, and yes, I've seen women completely recovered right after the birth.  One woman when I was in the hospital, was on her third, and she was walking about like nothing had happened at all.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some women bleed more than others.  Some deliveries are more "messy."  I'm pretty sure that is what it is, since they dad is holding a newborn.  It's difficult to see if there is still an umbilical cord, but that could have been cut too.  Either way, it's pretty nasty, but it could be just photo shopped too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. But those women usually aren't going to be sitting straight up, smiling about it afterwards. They're usually half out of their minds, and being operated on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with photoshop, or maybe there being something in the water beforehand (anti-septic, maybe?). If she had really bled *that* much, she'd be in some pretty serious medical distress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a placenta?  What do you think happens when it comes out in the water?  I think it is completely plausible.  Also, that is obviously not her FIRST child, and yes, I've seen women completely recovered right after the birth.  One woman when I was in the hospital, was on her third, and she was walking about like nothing had happened at all.
Click to expand...


Well... Yea. I know all that. Again though, the women who are going to be walking around like nothing happened afterwards generally aren't going to be bleeding enough to turn an entire kiddie tub's worth of water brown. That would generally indicate that something went wrong, and she needs helps.

My own mother supposedly had a pretty hard delivery with me (bled a lot due to a cut the doctor made), and there is a picture of her immediately afterwards. My dad is all smiles. She looks barely conscious. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, some women bleed more than others.  Some deliveries are more "messy."  I'm pretty sure that is what it is, since they dad is holding a newborn.  It's difficult to see if there is still an umbilical cord, but that could have been cut too.  Either way, it's pretty nasty, but it could be just photo shopped too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. But those women usually aren't going to be sitting straight up, smiling about it afterwards. They're usually half out of their minds, and being operated on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with photoshop, or maybe there being something in the water beforehand (anti-septic, maybe?). If she had really bled *that* much, she'd be in some pretty serious medical distress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a placenta?  What do you think happens when it comes out in the water?  I think it is completely plausible.  Also, that is obviously not her FIRST child, and yes, I've seen women completely recovered right after the birth.  One woman when I was in the hospital, was on her third, and she was walking about like nothing had happened at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. I know all that. Again though, the women who are going to be walking around like nothing happened afterwards generally aren't going to be bleeding enough to turn an entire kiddie tub's worth of water brown. That would generally indicate that something went wrong, and she needs helps.
> 
> My own mother supposedly had a pretty hard delivery with me (bled a lot due to a cut the doctor made), and there is a picture of her immediately afterwards. My dad is all smiles. She looks barely conscious. lol
Click to expand...


That's not true at all, but this is supposed to be the funny pictures thread.  Who knows if it's real.  It might be, it might not be.  It's disgusting either way.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some women bleed more than others.  Some deliveries are more "messy."  I'm pretty sure that is what it is, since they dad is holding a newborn.  It's difficult to see if there is still an umbilical cord, but that could have been cut too.  Either way, it's pretty nasty, but it could be just photo shopped too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. But those women usually aren't going to be sitting straight up, smiling about it afterwards. They're usually half out of their minds, and being operated on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with photoshop, or maybe there being something in the water beforehand (anti-septic, maybe?). If she had really bled *that* much, she'd be in some pretty serious medical distress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a placenta?  What do you think happens when it comes out in the water?  I think it is completely plausible.  Also, that is obviously not her FIRST child, and yes, I've seen women completely recovered right after the birth.  One woman when I was in the hospital, was on her third, and she was walking about like nothing had happened at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. I know all that. Again though, the women who are going to be walking around like nothing happened afterwards generally aren't going to be bleeding enough to turn an entire kiddie tub's worth of water brown. That would generally indicate that something went wrong, and she needs helps.
> 
> My own mother supposedly had a pretty hard delivery with me (bled a lot due to a cut the doctor made), and there is a picture of her immediately afterwards. My dad is all smiles. She looks barely conscious. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all, but this is supposed to be the funny pictures thread.  Who knows if it's real.  It might be, it might not be.  It's disgusting either way.
Click to expand...


Bleeding out like that usually isn't something people just "shrug off," Chris. Just sayin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In any case, you're right. This is a funny pictures thread. Now, _maybe_ it was the placenta. Personally, however, I think there is probably something else going on (trick of the light, something else in the water, etca). Like you said though, it's not really important.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some women bleed more than others.  Some deliveries are more "messy."  I'm pretty sure that is what it is, since they dad is holding a newborn.  It's difficult to see if there is still an umbilical cord, but that could have been cut too.  Either way, it's pretty nasty, but it could be just photo shopped too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. But those women usually aren't going to be sitting straight up, smiling about it afterwards. They're usually half out of their minds, and being operated on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with photoshop, or maybe there being something in the water beforehand (anti-septic, maybe?). If she had really bled *that* much, she'd be in some pretty serious medical distress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a placenta?  What do you think happens when it comes out in the water?  I think it is completely plausible.  Also, that is obviously not her FIRST child, and yes, I've seen women completely recovered right after the birth.  One woman when I was in the hospital, was on her third, and she was walking about like nothing had happened at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. I know all that. Again though, the women who are going to be walking around like nothing happened afterwards generally aren't going to be bleeding enough to turn an entire kiddie tub's worth of water brown. That would generally indicate that something went wrong, and she needs helps.
> 
> My own mother supposedly had a pretty hard delivery with me (bled a lot due to a cut the doctor made), and there is a picture of her immediately afterwards. My dad is all smiles. She looks barely conscious. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all, but this is supposed to be the funny pictures thread.  Who knows if it's real.  It might be, it might not be.  It's disgusting either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bleeding out like that usually isn't something people just "shrug off," Chris. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, you're right. This is a funny pictures thread. Now, _maybe_ it was the placenta. Personally, however, I think there is probably something else going on (trick of the light, something else in the water, etca). Like you said though, it's not really important.
Click to expand...


I type about plenty of women who lose a lot of blood during childbirth.  500 mL is probably about average.  However, the placenta contains TONS of blood vessels too, so when you add that 1/2 a quart of blood to what is in the placenta and put in a small pool or jacuzzi with 4 or 5 people . . . it's bound to be a little on the gross side and would certainly discolor the water.  The placenta has a consistency like jelly too.  It's really not a very pretty thing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. But those women usually aren't going to be sitting straight up, smiling about it afterwards. They're usually half out of their minds, and being operated on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with photoshop, or maybe there being something in the water beforehand (anti-septic, maybe?). If she had really bled *that* much, she'd be in some pretty serious medical distress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a placenta?  What do you think happens when it comes out in the water?  I think it is completely plausible.  Also, that is obviously not her FIRST child, and yes, I've seen women completely recovered right after the birth.  One woman when I was in the hospital, was on her third, and she was walking about like nothing had happened at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. I know all that. Again though, the women who are going to be walking around like nothing happened afterwards generally aren't going to be bleeding enough to turn an entire kiddie tub's worth of water brown. That would generally indicate that something went wrong, and she needs helps.
> 
> My own mother supposedly had a pretty hard delivery with me (bled a lot due to a cut the doctor made), and there is a picture of her immediately afterwards. My dad is all smiles. She looks barely conscious. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all, but this is supposed to be the funny pictures thread.  Who knows if it's real.  It might be, it might not be.  It's disgusting either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bleeding out like that usually isn't something people just "shrug off," Chris. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, you're right. This is a funny pictures thread. Now, _maybe_ it was the placenta. Personally, however, I think there is probably something else going on (trick of the light, something else in the water, etca). Like you said though, it's not really important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I type about plenty of women who lose a lot of blood during childbirth.  500 mL is probably about average.  However, the placenta contains TONS of blood vessels too, so when you add that 1/2 a quart of blood to what is in the placenta and put in a small pool or jacuzzi with 4 or 5 people . . . it's bound to be a little on the gross side and would certainly discolor the water.  The placenta has a consistency like jelly too.  It's really not a very pretty thing.
Click to expand...


Eh. Maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like I said though, I have watched videos of these things before. While there is _some_ blood and gunk, I've never seen the whole tub turn brown.

Frankly, if she's experiencing post-partum hemorrhage, she really needs to get out of the water ASAP anyway. Water prevents clotting, which can be freaking dangerous.

That's why slitting your wrists in a warm bath tub full of water is such an effective means of suicide.

I guess we'll never know for sure though. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a placenta?  What do you think happens when it comes out in the water?  I think it is completely plausible.  Also, that is obviously not her FIRST child, and yes, I've seen women completely recovered right after the birth.  One woman when I was in the hospital, was on her third, and she was walking about like nothing had happened at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. I know all that. Again though, the women who are going to be walking around like nothing happened afterwards generally aren't going to be bleeding enough to turn an entire kiddie tub's worth of water brown. That would generally indicate that something went wrong, and she needs helps.
> 
> My own mother supposedly had a pretty hard delivery with me (bled a lot due to a cut the doctor made), and there is a picture of her immediately afterwards. My dad is all smiles. She looks barely conscious. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not true at all, but this is supposed to be the funny pictures thread.  Who knows if it's real.  It might be, it might not be.  It's disgusting either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bleeding out like that usually isn't something people just "shrug off," Chris. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, you're right. This is a funny pictures thread. Now, _maybe_ it was the placenta. Personally, however, I think there is probably something else going on (trick of the light, something else in the water, etca). Like you said though, it's not really important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I type about plenty of women who lose a lot of blood during childbirth.  500 mL is probably about average.  However, the placenta contains TONS of blood vessels too, so when you add that 1/2 a quart of blood to what is in the placenta and put in a small pool or jacuzzi with 4 or 5 people . . . it's bound to be a little on the gross side and would certainly discolor the water.  The placenta has a consistency like jelly too.  It's really not a very pretty thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said though, I have watched videos of these things before. While there is _some_ blood and gunk, I've never seen the whole tub turn brown.
> 
> Frankly, if she's experiencing post-partum hemorrhage, she really needs to get out of the water ASAP anyway. Water prevents clotting, which can be freaking dangerous.
> 
> That's why slitting your wrists in a warm bath tub full of water is such an effective means of suicide.
> 
> I guess we'll never know for sure though. lol
Click to expand...


I've never seen a water birth, but I've suspected they might be disgusting.  Why would I want to sit in the water with all that "stuff?"  Yuck!    No thank you, I am a land mammal.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Yea. I know all that. Again though, the women who are going to be walking around like nothing happened afterwards generally aren't going to be bleeding enough to turn an entire kiddie tub's worth of water brown. That would generally indicate that something went wrong, and she needs helps.
> 
> My own mother supposedly had a pretty hard delivery with me (bled a lot due to a cut the doctor made), and there is a picture of her immediately afterwards. My dad is all smiles. She looks barely conscious. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all, but this is supposed to be the funny pictures thread.  Who knows if it's real.  It might be, it might not be.  It's disgusting either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bleeding out like that usually isn't something people just "shrug off," Chris. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, you're right. This is a funny pictures thread. Now, _maybe_ it was the placenta. Personally, however, I think there is probably something else going on (trick of the light, something else in the water, etca). Like you said though, it's not really important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I type about plenty of women who lose a lot of blood during childbirth.  500 mL is probably about average.  However, the placenta contains TONS of blood vessels too, so when you add that 1/2 a quart of blood to what is in the placenta and put in a small pool or jacuzzi with 4 or 5 people . . . it's bound to be a little on the gross side and would certainly discolor the water.  The placenta has a consistency like jelly too.  It's really not a very pretty thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said though, I have watched videos of these things before. While there is _some_ blood and gunk, I've never seen the whole tub turn brown.
> 
> Frankly, if she's experiencing post-partum hemorrhage, she really needs to get out of the water ASAP anyway. Water prevents clotting, which can be freaking dangerous.
> 
> That's why slitting your wrists in a warm bath tub full of water is such an effective means of suicide.
> 
> I guess we'll never know for sure though. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen a water birth, but I've suspected they might be disgusting.  Why would I want to sit in the water with all that "stuff?"  Yuck!    No thank you, I am a land mammal.
Click to expand...


Well, supposedly, being immersed in warm water helps the muscles and tissues involved to relax, making things easier and less painful, with less of a chance of injury. 

From what I've seen, it seems to work. Water births seem to be A LOT calmer than hospital births (less screaming and whatnot).

I can understand why it'd seem kind of out there though. Lol

Warm water also carries bacteria, which might make infection more likely. I don't think anything's been proven though.

But yea... Anyway, back to funny pics!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true at all, but this is supposed to be the funny pictures thread.  Who knows if it's real.  It might be, it might not be.  It's disgusting either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleeding out like that usually isn't something people just "shrug off," Chris. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, you're right. This is a funny pictures thread. Now, _maybe_ it was the placenta. Personally, however, I think there is probably something else going on (trick of the light, something else in the water, etca). Like you said though, it's not really important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I type about plenty of women who lose a lot of blood during childbirth.  500 mL is probably about average.  However, the placenta contains TONS of blood vessels too, so when you add that 1/2 a quart of blood to what is in the placenta and put in a small pool or jacuzzi with 4 or 5 people . . . it's bound to be a little on the gross side and would certainly discolor the water.  The placenta has a consistency like jelly too.  It's really not a very pretty thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said though, I have watched videos of these things before. While there is _some_ blood and gunk, I've never seen the whole tub turn brown.
> 
> Frankly, if she's experiencing post-partum hemorrhage, she really needs to get out of the water ASAP anyway. Water prevents clotting, which can be freaking dangerous.
> 
> That's why slitting your wrists in a warm bath tub full of water is such an effective means of suicide.
> 
> I guess we'll never know for sure though. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen a water birth, but I've suspected they might be disgusting.  Why would I want to sit in the water with all that "stuff?"  Yuck!    No thank you, I am a land mammal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, supposedly, being immersed in warm water helps the muscles and tissues involved to relax, making things easier and less painful, with less of a chance of injury.
> 
> From what I've seen, it seems to work. Water births seem to be A LOT calmer than hospital births (less screaming and whatnot).
> 
> I can understand why it'd seem kind of out there though. Lol
> 
> Warm water also carries bacteria, which might make infection more likely. I don't think anything's been proven though.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think I would pass on sitting in a tub of blood and placenta and other gunk.   

Anyway, I think we've side tracked your own thread!!!    Everyone reading it is probably like, ewwww.  Hopefully we haven't scared everyone off!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bleeding out like that usually isn't something people just "shrug off," Chris. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, you're right. This is a funny pictures thread. Now, _maybe_ it was the placenta. Personally, however, I think there is probably something else going on (trick of the light, something else in the water, etca). Like you said though, it's not really important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I type about plenty of women who lose a lot of blood during childbirth.  500 mL is probably about average.  However, the placenta contains TONS of blood vessels too, so when you add that 1/2 a quart of blood to what is in the placenta and put in a small pool or jacuzzi with 4 or 5 people . . . it's bound to be a little on the gross side and would certainly discolor the water.  The placenta has a consistency like jelly too.  It's really not a very pretty thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said though, I have watched videos of these things before. While there is _some_ blood and gunk, I've never seen the whole tub turn brown.
> 
> Frankly, if she's experiencing post-partum hemorrhage, she really needs to get out of the water ASAP anyway. Water prevents clotting, which can be freaking dangerous.
> 
> That's why slitting your wrists in a warm bath tub full of water is such an effective means of suicide.
> 
> I guess we'll never know for sure though. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen a water birth, but I've suspected they might be disgusting.  Why would I want to sit in the water with all that "stuff?"  Yuck!    No thank you, I am a land mammal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, supposedly, being immersed in warm water helps the muscles and tissues involved to relax, making things easier and less painful, with less of a chance of injury.
> 
> From what I've seen, it seems to work. Water births seem to be A LOT calmer than hospital births (less screaming and whatnot).
> 
> I can understand why it'd seem kind of out there though. Lol
> 
> Warm water also carries bacteria, which might make infection more likely. I don't think anything's been proven though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I would pass on sitting in a tub of blood and placenta and other gunk.
> 
> Anyway, I think we've side tracked your own thread!!!    Everyone reading it is probably like, ewwww.  Hopefully we haven't scared everyone off!
Click to expand...


I hope not! LOL


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
Click to expand...


Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Imagine the destruction a bunny that size could do?  He would be chewing up the whole town!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

USMB liberals greeting each other!


----------



## Vigilante

America has got talent!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
Click to expand...

LOL

Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]


There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

It's not right...BUT, it has me


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Jesus, how about looking before stepping out into the road?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
Click to expand...




Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to know...I can guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
Click to expand...


Not me!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> It's not right...BUT, it has me



  Gross.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

This will keep ChrisL up all night!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She, uhhh... Shouldn't be _*alive*_ right now, let alone _smiling_, if that's what it looks like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me!
Click to expand...


Eh. What can I say? I'm a masochist. 

It also didn't help that the first couple I saw were all so completely terrible that it sort of inspired me to do some research on the subject just so I could prove to myself that they weren't *all* that bad. Lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she gave birth in the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. What can I say? I'm a masochist.
> 
> It also didn't help that the first couple I saw here all so completely terrible that it sort of inspired me to do some research on the subject just so I could prove to myself that they weren't *all* that bad. Lol
Click to expand...


I don't think it's all THAT bad, but not really something I would choose to watch and, okay yes, kind of gross.  Lol.  Anyway, I have to go to work for like an hour to make up some time.  TTYL!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Unless she's just like _gushing _blood, however, the water shouldn't look like that.
> 
> It looks like bath water after someone's slit their wrists in it. lol
> 
> I've seen videos of water births before. The water's usually not dark reddish brown afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal question.  Why are you watching videos of water births?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh, you know how YouTube (and, frankly, the internet in general)  can be. One video/link leads you to another, and next thing you know, an outing that started off with music videos ends with birthing videos. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> There's also kind of a morbid curiosity attached to that kind of thing as well, if we're being honest. Sometimes, you search out something gross just to prove that you're man enough to stomach it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. What can I say? I'm a masochist.
> 
> It also didn't help that the first couple I saw here all so completely terrible that it sort of inspired me to do some research on the subject just so I could prove to myself that they weren't *all* that bad. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's all THAT bad, but not really something I would choose to watch and, okay yes, kind of gross.  Lol.  Anyway, I have to go to work for like an hour to make up some time.  TTYL!
Click to expand...


Yea. That was what I ultimately found anyway. 

Some people can have a freaking bone sticking out of their arm and play it off like no big deal. Some other people scream like little girls if they get a paper cut. Lol

It's pretty much the same thing with women. 

There are also plenty of techniques out there that can be used to make things a bit less... Err... "Dramatic," let's say, than what you typically see in the movies. Lol

TTYL!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> This will keep ChrisL up all night!



What in the hell is that thing?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will keep ChrisL up all night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?
Click to expand...


Jack is out of the box.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will keep ChrisL up all night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jack is out of the box.
Click to expand...


That little girl needs a gun!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Must have been Taco Bell for dinner!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

What in the heck kind of farm is this?  A funny farm?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Where'd he go?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ahh!    Creepy-looking thing!  It's like a spider of the ocean.


----------



## Vigilante

Glassless 3D image...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Couldn't she at least wear pants?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I think that guy must be dead.  It looks like his head went in the windshield.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that guy must be dead.  It looks like his head went in the windshield.
Click to expand...


Yea, it's not really funny when you think about it. Although, it's kind of funny in a wtf are you thinking way when you watch the car with the dangling dead guy inch forward. Like, wtf? Does he want to get a good jump on a green light still?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



 That is so weird!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Even school children know....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Looks like Mad Crabbie!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Highest paid Athlete 2009 





Highest paid Actor 2008 





Highest paid TV personality in the U.S.





The Prez...





DAMN IT WHITE PEOPLE HOW COULD WE LET THIS HAPPEN??????????


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


That is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The difference between a REAL man, and a boy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I wonder if they know ziplock bag bandit?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



   I don't know if this is real or not, but it is awesome.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 36068





Sgt_Gath said:


>



I don't really find these all that funny, rather more creepy.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really find these all that funny, rather more creepy.
Click to expand...


Lol. How about this one instead?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really find these all that funny, rather more creepy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. How about this one instead?
Click to expand...


That's much better.  Thanks.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## rdean

I love cartoons.


----------



## Vigilante

rdean said:


> I love cartoons.



All that shows is an X....you sure you know how to use the net?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Some guys get really pissed when you take their parking spot....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## rdean

Vigilante said:


>


You would think that was funny.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

rdean said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that was funny.
Click to expand...


Why, were you hoping she would have been hurt, you fucking


----------



## Vigilante

Gotta watch what you get in your pie....


----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante

Damn player!


----------



## Vigilante

A Liberals child, no doubt!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



Is that a cat, or a piglet? lol

The proportions seem a little off.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cat, or a piglet? lol
> 
> The proportions seem a little off.
Click to expand...


Now Sgt., that's not nice to call that woman bringing coffee a cat or piglet!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cat, or a piglet? lol
> 
> The proportions seem a little off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Sgt., that's not nice to call that woman bringing coffee a cat or piglet!
Click to expand...


Mea culpa!


----------



## Vigilante

Parents...CONTROL your children!


----------



## Vigilante

The wife wonders why you go out every night for a coke, and come back with Scotch on your breath!




__________________


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cat, or a piglet? lol
> 
> The proportions seem a little off.
Click to expand...


I'm wondering why she would put that on the bed?  What is the point of that?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cat, or a piglet? lol
> 
> The proportions seem a little off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Sgt., that's not nice to call that woman bringing coffee a cat or piglet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mea culpa!
Click to expand...


I think it's a little dog.    Lol.


----------



## Vigilante

Putting it to liberals, even after he's passed!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a cat, or a piglet? lol
> 
> The proportions seem a little off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why she would put that on the bed?  What is the point of that?
Click to expand...


Maybe she knew the dog would set it off?

(I think you're right, btw. lol)


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

How'd you like to open your front door....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

There not kidding when they warn about the POT HOLES!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Get your damn foot off my car, bitch!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Where the hell is Mom with the cold Brewski's?


----------



## Vigilante

Shut your mouth dummy...and stop drooling!


----------



## Vigilante

Obuma voter!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Talk about Road Rash....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> How'd you like to open your front door....



Meh, I'd rather have candy.


----------



## rdean

Vigilante said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, were you hoping she would have been hurt, you fucking
Click to expand...

How do you know she wasn't hurt?  Besides, we both know you would have thought it funny even if she was killed.
You're a stain.  And worse.


----------



## Darkwind

Vigilante said:


>



OMG.....I'm in tears....Best revenge evah!


----------



## Vigilante

rdean said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that was funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, were you hoping she would have been hurt, you fucking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know she wasn't hurt?  Besides, we both know you would have thought it funny even if she was killed.
> You're a stain.  And worse.
Click to expand...


How nice to know, you've SLEPT on your hatred of me all night..... I AM the commies, socialists, and leftist pond scum's worse enemy...... Je Suis Vigilante....and I kill vermin with cartoons!


----------



## Vigilante

One way to keep that irritating voice of his quiet....


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

See if you can find the black and white cat walking around in this pile of junk.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> See if you can find the black and white cat walking around in this pile of junk.



I found him!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find the black and white cat walking around in this pile of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found him!
Click to expand...



YOU DID!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find the black and white cat walking around in this pile of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DID!!!!!
Click to expand...


Yup, want me to tell where he is?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find the black and white cat walking around in this pile of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DID!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, want me to tell where he is?
Click to expand...


Sure!!!


----------



## Vigilante

LONG, but entertaining! Take your time!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find the black and white cat walking around in this pile of junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DID!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, want me to tell where he is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure!!!
Click to expand...


Left hand side, half way down the page.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



More than likely.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely.
Click to expand...







Well, hey! If that's wrong, I don't want to be right!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

This is where I get off


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

.
.


----------



## Vigilante

.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

WON LOTTO.....


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Hee-hee!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Anyone who's familiar with Sponge Bob will get it!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Ha-ha-ha!    These e-cards are awesome!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Oh man, that was a really good one, but it didn't come out.  It said "Why is patience a virtue?  Why can't hurry the fuck up be a virtue?"


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I never understood this type of mindset.  Shouldn't she be PROUD to be a woman?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 36186



  I like that one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

How Batman & Superman work out.


----------



## Vigilante

IT'S A TRAP!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante

That's  hell of a recoil!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Little shit that makes a guy happy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Still LOOKIN' GOOD at 64!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

You're doin' it wrong!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

That's what happens when you're having TOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Vigilante

Elizabeth Warren doing her "Rain Dance?"


----------



## Vigilante

Perhaps more suited for one of our GAY THREADS?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I said Tempting Fate!!!!...Not TASTING it!


----------



## Vigilante

I laughed twice!


----------



## Vigilante

A selfie of Jake the Flake!....His better side!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



He's not going to be smiling for long!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



OMG, that must have really hurt his hand.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Aaaah...NO!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  Good Lord.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Why America is losing.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I have no doubt that this is a legitimate ad!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The EMERGENCY Brake works!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Come on...Is THIS GUY worth min. wage?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Come on...Is THIS GUY worth min. wage?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I said, "Come down the chimney....THE CHIMNEY!!!!"


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Waiting for the GREEN GIANT???


----------



## Vigilante

Wrong, but so funny!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Woah, that was pretty cool, not for the camera man though.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Waiting for the GREEN GIANT???



Ewww.  That is one big disgusting vagina she has there.  I think she could trap a bear, literally.


----------



## Vigilante

Must be a liberals dog....Bite and run hide!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Liberal brainwashing....


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Liberal brainwashing....



After having been on these types of forums for a few years now, that wouldn't surprise me if some people felt that way one bit.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

This is what I have to look forward to this week!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



What could be the story here?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  He should let that fish go now.  He won fair and square.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Not Wombats!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Votto

Note to self, when defiling mannequin in the store first be sure you can outrun shop owner followed by subsequent call to 911.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

For Votto, a little Hitler levity!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

This has me ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Having a very hard time getting some of these pages to load.  I don't know if it's my computer or what, but my computer is freezing up pretty bad.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Having a very hard time getting some of these pages to load.  I don't know if it's my computer or what, but my computer is freezing up pretty bad.



I'd guess that the network is still kind of slow from the weather. A lot of the servers and network towers are probably down.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


It must be cold in that room.


----------



## Vigilante

Wildcard said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be cold in that room.
Click to expand...


The estrogen is STRONG between those two! ROTFLMFAO!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a very hard time getting some of these pages to load.  I don't know if it's my computer or what, but my computer is freezing up pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd guess that the network is still kind of slow from the weather. A lot of the servers and network towers are probably down.
Click to expand...


That's a possibility.  It was only the page that had a lot of gifs.  I almost got stuck.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



They aren't all gay.    In fact, some of the pairs are married or dating or have dated in the past.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't all gay.    In fact, some of the pairs are married or dating or have dated in the past.
Click to expand...


Yea. I think I heard that was actually why European pair skaters tend to do better than Americans.

The Europeans are usually hetero couples. They've got more passion and natural chemistry together as such.

By way of contrast, most of the male American figure skaters are gay. Sooo... Yea. Not so much.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't all gay.    In fact, some of the pairs are married or dating or have dated in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I think I heard that was actually why European pair skaters tend to do better than Americans.
> 
> The Europeans are usually hetero couples. They've got more passion and natural chemistry together as such.
> 
> By way of contrast, most of the male American figure skaters are gay. Sooo... Yea. Not so much.
Click to expand...


  How do you know?  

Figure Skating Romances and Marriages


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't all gay.    In fact, some of the pairs are married or dating or have dated in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I think I heard that was actually why European pair skaters tend to do better than Americans.
> 
> The Europeans are usually hetero couples. They've got more passion and natural chemistry together as such.
> 
> By way of contrast, most of the male American figure skaters are gay. Sooo... Yea. Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> 
> Figure Skating Romances and Marriages
Click to expand...


I don't, necessarily. It was something someone told me once.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't all gay.    In fact, some of the pairs are married or dating or have dated in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I think I heard that was actually why European pair skaters tend to do better than Americans.
> 
> The Europeans are usually hetero couples. They've got more passion and natural chemistry together as such.
> 
> By way of contrast, most of the male American figure skaters are gay. Sooo... Yea. Not so much.
Click to expand...


I have to say, that still shot above does not look very graceful.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't all gay.    In fact, some of the pairs are married or dating or have dated in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I think I heard that was actually why European pair skaters tend to do better than Americans.
> 
> The Europeans are usually hetero couples. They've got more passion and natural chemistry together as such.
> 
> By way of contrast, most of the male American figure skaters are gay. Sooo... Yea. Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, that still shot above does not look very graceful.
Click to expand...


Eh. I don't mind.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't all gay.    In fact, some of the pairs are married or dating or have dated in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. I think I heard that was actually why European pair skaters tend to do better than Americans.
> 
> The Europeans are usually hetero couples. They've got more passion and natural chemistry together as such.
> 
> By way of contrast, most of the male American figure skaters are gay. Sooo... Yea. Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, that still shot above does not look very graceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. I don't mind.
Click to expand...


Of course you don't.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

That had to have hurt!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

That'll leave a mark......perhaps it will buff out?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Oh geez, that's really mean!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Eww.  I think those are disgusting.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.  I think those are disgusting.
Click to expand...


Yes, the keys should be color coated to match the cars paint!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.  I think those are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the keys should be color coated to match the cars paint!
Click to expand...


No, those are gigantic and disgusting.    I like proportion and symmetry.


----------



## Vigilante

A Starter set of cats....


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.  I think those are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the keys should be color coated to match the cars paint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, those are gigantic and disgusting.    I like proportion and symmetry.
Click to expand...


Looks like standard size keys to me!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A Starter set of cats....


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.  I think those are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the keys should be color coated to match the cars paint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, those are gigantic and disgusting.    I like proportion and symmetry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like standard size keys to me!
Click to expand...


That's because guys are disgusting.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Lol.



You're a brat, but you're not in Florida either.  LOL.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brat, but you're not in Florida either.  LOL.
Click to expand...


Lol. Nah. Just good old South Cackalacky! 

I was born in Florida though, and most of my family still lives there. I actually got the pic off of my aunt's FB wall. LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brat, but you're not in Florida either.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Nah. Just good old South Cackalacky!
> 
> I was born in Florida though, and most of my family still lives there. I actually got the pic off of my aunt's FB wall. LOL
Click to expand...


Hey, our kids get snow days.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brat, but you're not in Florida either.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Nah. Just good old South Cackalacky!
> 
> I was born in Florida though, and most of my family still lives there. I actually got the pic off of my aunt's FB wall. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, our kids get snow days.
Click to expand...


We get to go to the beach in February though! 

"Cold?" What is this "cold" of which you Northerners speak?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brat, but you're not in Florida either.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Nah. Just good old South Cackalacky!
> 
> I was born in Florida though, and most of my family still lives there. I actually got the pic off of my aunt's FB wall. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, our kids get snow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get to go to the beach in February though!
> 
> "Cold?" What is this "cold" of which you Northerners speak?
Click to expand...


Just one reason why we Yanks are so much tougher than you southerners.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brat, but you're not in Florida either.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Nah. Just good old South Cackalacky!
> 
> I was born in Florida though, and most of my family still lives there. I actually got the pic off of my aunt's FB wall. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, our kids get snow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get to go to the beach in February though!
> 
> "Cold?" What is this "cold" of which you Northerners speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just one reason why we Yanks are so much tougher than you southerners.
Click to expand...


Hehe.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a brat, but you're not in Florida either.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Nah. Just good old South Cackalacky!
> 
> I was born in Florida though, and most of my family still lives there. I actually got the pic off of my aunt's FB wall. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, our kids get snow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get to go to the beach in February though!
> 
> "Cold?" What is this "cold" of which you Northerners speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just one reason why we Yanks are so much tougher than you southerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe.
Click to expand...


Socks and sandals?  Where is the fashion sense in Florida?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Nah. Just good old South Cackalacky!
> 
> I was born in Florida though, and most of my family still lives there. I actually got the pic off of my aunt's FB wall. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, our kids get snow days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get to go to the beach in February though!
> 
> "Cold?" What is this "cold" of which you Northerners speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just one reason why we Yanks are so much tougher than you southerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socks and sandals?  Where is the fashion sense in Florida?
Click to expand...


With them, unfortunately.


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, our kids get snow days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get to go to the beach in February though!
> 
> "Cold?" What is this "cold" of which you Northerners speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just one reason why we Yanks are so much tougher than you southerners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socks and sandals?  Where is the fashion sense in Florida?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With them, unfortunately.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Seen them plenty on television, but I've never seen one of those with my own eyes, except for small little babies at the zoo.    That would take some getting used to.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen them plenty on television, but I've never seen one of those with my own eyes, except for small little babies at the zoo.    That would take some getting used to.
Click to expand...



Yea. They're pretty cool. They definitely will make you think twice about swimming in any lakes or rivers you see down there though.

I took an airboat tour, once, and there were literally *hundreds* of Alligators in the canal we traveled through.

I thought this one was about to jump into the boat with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









We saw another one dragging around a dead baby cow under the water too.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen them plenty on television, but I've never seen one of those with my own eyes, except for small little babies at the zoo.    That would take some getting used to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. They're pretty cool. They definitely will make you think twice about swimming in any lakes or rivers you see down there though.
> 
> I took an airboat tour, once, and there were literally *hundreds* of Alligators in the canal we traveled through.
> 
> I thought this one was about to jump into the boat with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We saw another one dragging around a dead baby cow under the water too.
Click to expand...


Scary, but kind of cool too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

"Strangle me Elmo." LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> "Strangle me Elmo." LOL



Elmo is trying to kill that kid!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

She gets $15 an hour MANDATED by the Obomanation!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

He sure is glad to see you!


----------



## Vigilante

I'd be afraid to even approach her!


----------



## Vigilante

NO ONE will steal  your Ferrari...


----------



## Vigilante

.....Oh, how true that is!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Good advice, bad location!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I sure hope that's the bus Biden drives!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Tell the boss you had a six pack of Salad....and NOT lie?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


She is rocking the 90's!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## April




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The Japanese just love these kind of TV shows.... for the love of me, I can't figure out why!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Beware of Bunny's look at their eyes, and if there are any LEGS laying around...Chris?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Worst case of a cactus attack, I've ever seen!...They get nasty when they are mating!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Beware of Bunny's look at their eyes, and if there are any LEGS laying around...Chris?



Yeah, he must be related to the Rabbit of Caerbannog.


----------



## Vigilante

Bet there are a few TOMATO pillows laying around!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

You come here often?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I'm impressed!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I think someone posted this before, but it's funny.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Manonthestreet said:


>



LOOOOOLLLL!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



This one didn't come out on my end.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't come out on my end.
Click to expand...


Here you go.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Pete Carroll's new job?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Everyone remembers the mean older cousin.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

How to become a professional.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Liberal education exposed.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

No one should be this horny!


----------



## Vigilante

Yup....that helps!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Sarah Jessica Parker with her horse.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Well, she did park it.....


----------



## Vigilante

Cute...KILL STICKERS on the side of that cab....


----------



## Vigilante

Welcome to L.A.........


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Notify the Secret Service...Golf Cart 1...we have a problem....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Fake out!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

It's the little things that make you happy as a kid!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Darwin honorable mention....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Vigilante said:


>



LOL


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Darwin Honorable mention winner!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Bull - 1... Stupid Police - 0


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Alien Sheep? ...Undoubtedly from the planet...BAAAAAAA!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante

I don't know where this is...but THAT is one hell of a road!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Interesting factoid.  Women pay less for car insurance than men.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I don't think that's what it means.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

That's great.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's what it means.
Click to expand...


I believe it translates to "whore," though it carries about the same impact as the "C-word" in English. 

Either way, that dude would be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That's a good one too.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe it translates to "whore," though it carries about the same impact as the "C-word" in English.
> 
> Either way, that dude would be sleeping on the couch.
Click to expand...


Yeah, don't do that, Gath.    Bad idea.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

It's small, so I will type what it says.  

Political Correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a turd by the clean end.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Now, it's Kanye time.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Okay, nobody likes Kanye, I understand.    This is going to be the last one for me tonight!


----------



## z_luzhina




----------



## Manonthestreet

Imgur


----------



## Porker

Vigilante said:


>


Now that he can't make the cut on Friday he should be ready for 36 holes in one day.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Oh,   That is good.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



*Picks up sunglasses*

I guess you could say that goat's pretty..._ baaaaaad _ass.

*Puts on sunglasses*


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picks up sunglasses*
> 
> I guess you could say that goat's pretty..._ baaaaaad _ass.
> 
> *Puts on sunglasses*
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picks up sunglasses*
> 
> I guess you could say that goat's pretty..._ baaaaaad _ass.
> 
> *Puts on sunglasses*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No way!






Lol!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Working out a problem?  Needs more than a pencil, I think.  Lol.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



There used to be a house down the street from me where a tree had grown right through the garage.  It was like that for years, and then they ended up tearing it down.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That's a good one!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  I drink iced coffee every morning.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

GLOBAL WARMING!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That must be the feminazi tank!  Lol.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be the feminazi tank!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Oh wait, no, it's the pinkos!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Top 10 DARWIN AWARDS!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

Damn, she was just beautiful, 50 years ago!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


> Damn, she was just beautiful, 50 years ago!


She still is. And if he had married her instead of the skanky ho, he would be alive today.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Brian Williams muse.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Exactly.    Lol.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The natives were pissed!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

A Jilted lover?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

*Happy Mardi Gras *


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Yesterday, 11:00 PM   #*144081*
Yoyodyne
Senior Member
*Smoked Another SBC*


----------



## Vigilante

I DEMAND... to be frisked!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Last one for me!  Nightie night!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Oh geez!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL



Lol!  If only I had 4-wheel drive, parking would be easy!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



Ewww.  Lol.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Vigilante said:


>


Who doesn't?


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't?
Click to expand...


Kosher Girl.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Why Is Jared Leto Gaining Weight to Play The Joker moviepilot.com


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

ISIS Gold Card Club....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I found her in the swamp, she followed me home...I think she's hungry!


----------



## Vigilante

Revenge...sometimes it's taken out on your car!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The guy at Home Depot said, THIS would do the job....HE LIED!!!!


----------



## Vigilante

Bet Jesus had a drink after this!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

The VERY DEFINITION of BALLS!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

THAT was NOT a Beaver!


----------



## Vigilante

Can't be counterfeited????....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  These are great.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Why you tease!    That not very nice, Vigilante!!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you tease!    That not very nice, Vigilante!!
Click to expand...


First purchase after winning MEGA Lotto!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante

From 1980 at 22... And her first movie!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> From 1980 at 22... And her first movie!



Wow!  I almost didn't recognize her!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

And he walked away B*onneville Land Speed Records





*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> And he walked away B*onneville Land Speed Records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Amazing!


----------



## Vigilante

The Japanese have a weird sense of humor....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I'll have what she's having!


----------



## Vigilante

What, No Girl Scout cookies?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Tiger Fish!....In a NO SWIM Zone!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> I'll have what she's having!



  Look at the guy behind her.  He's like . . . I've never heard a woman make those sounds before.  Lol.


----------



## Porker

The truth...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Uh-oh, I don't get it.


----------



## Vigilante

You don't see this everyday!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> You don't see this everyday!



That looks so weird.    That's the biggest snail I've ever seen.


----------



## Starlight




----------



## Starlight

Starlight said:


> View attachment 37276


Glad you enjoyed it, Chris


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, I don't get it.
Click to expand...


Video game humor. lol

You get this?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Hard to believe there are so many truly CRAZY women doing the same thing!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Hard to believe there are so many truly CRAZY women doing the same thing!



I've seen so many women who shave their eyebrows and draw them back on.  Lol.  Funny stuff!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Video game humor. lol
> 
> You get this?
Click to expand...


I get that!    I don't really get video game humor though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Video game humor. lol
> 
> You get this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that!    I don't really get video game humor though.
Click to expand...


You'd have to actually play them. lol

In the game "Legend of Zelda," there's this little fairy that's always floating around your head saying "Hey! Listen!" whenever something important happens.

It's freakin' irritating as Hell.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Video game humor. lol
> 
> You get this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that!    I don't really get video game humor though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to actually play them. lol
> 
> In the game "Legend of Zelda," there's this little fairy that's always floating around your head saying "Hey! Listen!" whenever something important happens.
> 
> It's freakin' irritating as Hell.
Click to expand...


I don't usually play video games.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Video game humor. lol
> 
> You get this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that!    I don't really get video game humor though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd have to actually play them. lol
> 
> In the game "Legend of Zelda," there's this little fairy that's always floating around your head saying "Hey! Listen!" whenever something important happens.
> 
> It's freakin' irritating as Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't usually play video games.
Click to expand...


I figured as much.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


>



I can't see this one.  It comes up as that stupid little green box for me!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet

QC test


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Oh noes!!!  Not THE DRESS again!


----------



## Alex.




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


> QC test



They ruined a perfectly good washing machine!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


>



They deliver right to your front door!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Wow!  LOL.  Informative.    I've never thought that being a strict vegetarian was very healthy.  People need protein.  We are omnivores not herbivores.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  LOL.  Informative.    I've never thought that being a strict vegetarian was very healthy.  People need protein.  We are omnivores not herbivores.
Click to expand...


Damn straight! If God hadn't meant for me to eat meat, he wouldn't have given me the teeth for it!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Now that's got to be a split personality.    There is just no other explanation.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  What in the hell was that?


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell was that?
Click to expand...


MAD!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MAD!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


A Tazmanian devil?


----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto

Sure, I'll vote........for.....................................you?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Porker

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deliver right to your front door!
Click to expand...

Or in this case, through your front door..


----------



## ChrisL

Porker said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deliver right to your front door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or in this case, through your front door..
Click to expand...


Right into your living room!  

Their new motto . . . Sitting on your couch?  Don't bother getting up.  We got this.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deliver right to your front door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or in this case, through your front door..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right into your living room!
> 
> Their new motto . . . Sitting on your couch?  Don't bother getting up.  We got this.
Click to expand...


They're like mail delivery koolaid men.

**CRASH** "OOOHHH YEAAA!!!"


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They deliver right to your front door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or in this case, through your front door..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right into your living room!
> 
> Their new motto . . . Sitting on your couch?  Don't bother getting up.  We got this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're like mail delivery koolaid men.
> 
> **CRASH** "OOOHHH YEAAA!!!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Papa's HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Kids......They just refuse to listen!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Zombie, Stage 1


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL new form of transportation!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL new form of transportation!



Lol!    considering the snow, I think these would be more appropriate!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Car surfing in Saudi Arabia.....CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



It's Elaine from Seinfeld!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Okay, that was really funny.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

__________________


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



OMG!  Lol.  That was SOOO bad.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

I'm sorry....but it is FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



The moon!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

__________________


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

I think I might have posted this one already, but oh well, it's a good one.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*




*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Porker

Vigilante said:


>



So does this guy.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Iceweasel said:


>



No picture! Black X


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

So,......where's the GOLD?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

If you touch it with LOVE...I promise it will get MUCH BIGGER!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

America HAS talent!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Winners in the International Camel Toe Competition?


----------



## Vigilante

Obuma voter!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Winners in the International Camel Toe Competition?



That's because of the line that runs up the front.    That gives a "front wedge" and is not very comfortable.  Women should not wear one piece style clothing with a seam up the front side.  Lol.  They probably design them that way on purpose!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Porker




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Porker said:


> View attachment 38136



I've read that before somewhere.  Funny!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Neat, a DeLorean Hovercraft!


----------



## ChrisL

[



Vigilante said:


>



I used to live on a lake and I used to see car boats all the time.  Not like that though, more like this . . .


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante

namvet said:


>


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> namvet said:
Click to expand...


When Nancy Pelosi is the most attractive one in the room . . .   Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Better than living in a cardboard box!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Bet she'll never forget....Andy!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Well, he *is* the _Goddamn Batman_. What did they expect?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Oh good God!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Why not just flush?


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just flush?
Click to expand...


That wouldn't be funny!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just flush?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be funny!
Click to expand...


True.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Porker

Vigilante said:


>


Wonder if they took the Alps with them?


----------



## Vigilante

Porker said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they took the Alps with them?
Click to expand...


Perhaps someone should tell Hussein, I'm sure he hasn't read about this in the news papers!


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist

Who knew Goddess Ashtara was Canadian?


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

The dangers of saggy pants.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Aww. That's mean!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Poor, poor MaCaulay Culkin. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. That's mean!
Click to expand...


Funny though.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!



Eww, that's gross!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, that's gross!
Click to expand...


Not as gross as what happened moments later.  Looking for the link (just for the textual description mind you) there's actually quite a few pictures with hyenas in elephant bottoms.  Considering this fact, makes you wonder why some people have such a problem with what I and a boyfriend do together.  Could be worse. Much much worse. 

"VIDEO: Hyena Eating An Elephant’s Butt Before The Elephant’s Butt Explodes In The Hyena’s Face"
VIDEO Hyena Eating An Elephant s Butt Before The Elephant s Butt Explodes In The Hyena s Face Sick Chirpse

...What ya get I guess for having your head up someone's ass.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, that's gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as gross as what happened moments later.  Looking for the link (just for the textual description mind you) there's actually quite a few pictures with hyenas in elephant bottoms.  Considering this fact, makes you wonder why some people have such a problem with what I and a boyfriend do together.  Could be worse. Much much worse.
> 
> "VIDEO: Hyena Eating An Elephant’s Butt Before The Elephant’s Butt Explodes In The Hyena’s Face"
> VIDEO Hyena Eating An Elephant s Butt Before The Elephant s Butt Explodes In The Hyena s Face Sick Chirpse
> 
> ...What ya get I guess for having your head up someone's ass.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not clicking on your link.  Like I find that to be quite disgusting, so I'll pass.  Also, I'm not interested in your sex life at all.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, that's gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as gross as what happened moments later.  Looking for the link (just for the textual description mind you) there's actually quite a few pictures with hyenas in elephant bottoms.  Considering this fact, makes you wonder why some people have such a problem with what I and a boyfriend do together.  Could be worse. Much much worse.
> 
> "VIDEO: Hyena Eating An Elephant’s Butt Before The Elephant’s Butt Explodes In The Hyena’s Face"
> VIDEO Hyena Eating An Elephant s Butt Before The Elephant s Butt Explodes In The Hyena s Face Sick Chirpse
> 
> ...What ya get I guess for having your head up someone's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not clicking on your link.  Like I find that to be quite disgusting, so I'll pass.  Also, I'm not interested in your sex life at all.
Click to expand...


Stub your toe or something this morning? Seem pissy.


----------



## Iceweasel

"I got yo dollahs! Hehe, works every time!"


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, that's gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as gross as what happened moments later.  Looking for the link (just for the textual description mind you) there's actually quite a few pictures with hyenas in elephant bottoms.  Considering this fact, makes you wonder why some people have such a problem with what I and a boyfriend do together.  Could be worse. Much much worse.
> 
> "VIDEO: Hyena Eating An Elephant’s Butt Before The Elephant’s Butt Explodes In The Hyena’s Face"
> VIDEO Hyena Eating An Elephant s Butt Before The Elephant s Butt Explodes In The Hyena s Face Sick Chirpse
> 
> ...What ya get I guess for having your head up someone's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not clicking on your link.  Like I find that to be quite disgusting, so I'll pass.  Also, I'm not interested in your sex life at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stub your toe or something this morning? Seem pissy.
Click to expand...


Look, this is supposed to be the "funny pictures" thread.  Not for you to get on your soap box about your gay sex.  Keep it to yourself.  Nobody cares.  Also, your pictures are disgusting and really not very "funny."


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I can only see this one when I reply to it.  I hate when that happens.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> "I got yo dollahs! Hehe, works every time!"



People really need to keep an eye on those birds!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only see this one when I reply to it.  I hate when that happens.
Click to expand...


Yea. That's freaking irritating. 

Some websites just work better than others, I guess.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

A state of confusion.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Photoshopped?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

You don't fix stupid...you knock it out of the way!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Not quite the Golden Arches,...BUTT.......


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

It used to be bayonet's when you ran out of bullets and had hand to hand combat.... technology makes a BIG ADVANCE!


----------



## Vigilante

These people are dancing to help raise money for "Daughters with no hygiene skills"
.
.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## Porker

Vigilante said:


>


Aha...the 9-11 training locale!


----------



## Porker

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, that's gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as gross as what happened moments later.  Looking for the link (just for the textual description mind you) there's actually quite a few pictures with hyenas in elephant bottoms.  Considering this fact, makes you wonder why some people have such a problem with what I and a boyfriend do together.  Could be worse. Much much worse.
> 
> "VIDEO: Hyena Eating An Elephant’s Butt Before The Elephant’s Butt Explodes In The Hyena’s Face"
> VIDEO Hyena Eating An Elephant s Butt Before The Elephant s Butt Explodes In The Hyena s Face Sick Chirpse
> 
> ...What ya get I guess for having your head up someone's ass.
Click to expand...

Just stay the hell away from dead elephants....


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Before and after!


----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Delta4Embassy

You are in my power! You will not turn the water back on!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Ensign Montgomery Scott's Journal:

Live trials of my optimized transporter design began today. BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

...For whatever reason, the ladybug was certain it was being watched.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

CerealKiller writing his Sig, "A cat doesn't concern itself with the opinions of the mice? No no! Tough! Think tough! ...A LION doesn't concern itself with the opinion of the sheep. That's it!"


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Mom! My new computer isn't working!"

"Maybe it has a bug sweety?"

"Maybe. I'll check... It's not a bug Mom! But I found the cat."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Cat thinks to itself, "Governor of Indiana! You're really beginning to piss me off!"


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Iceweasel

Wildcard said:


>


What cat?


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## featherlite




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mr. H.

Too damn funny. This is the stepson's boy...


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## namvet




----------



## PredFan

One of my favorites:


----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Maggdy

Vigilante said:


> You don't fix stupid...you knock it out of the way!


----------



## Porker

The last CUBS World Series Parade...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## westwall




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Maybe he did.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Aktas

what year is it


----------



## Aktas

what year is it


----------



## ChrisL

Aktas said:


> what year is it



I don't get it.


----------



## longknife

Pentagon: 'Strategy to Defeat ISIL Is Working' @ Pentagon Strategy to Defeat ISIL Is Working The Weekly Standard


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Hmmm... I think you've posted this one before.


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mr. H.

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 41565


You are one mad son of a bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I think you've posted this one before.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah?  Well, here is what I think of that!!


----------



## Wyld Kard

Aktas said:


> what year is it


Maybe you should buy a calendar to what find out what has been so obvious since Jan. 1st.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Happy Turtle Day!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Why sex-ed is important.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> LOL



Uh-oh!  I don't get it.    Is one of them Luke Skywalker?  And who is that last guy?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh!  I don't get it.    Is one of them Luke Skywalker?  And who is that last guy?
Click to expand...


The last guy is Theon Greyjoy from Game of Thrones.

He... Uhhh... Got _something else_ chopped off. It was a bit more important than a hand.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh!  I don't get it.    Is one of them Luke Skywalker?  And who is that last guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last guy is Theon Greyjoy from Game of Thrones.
> 
> He... Uhhh... Got _something else_ chopped off. It was a bit more important than a hand.
Click to expand...


Oooohhhhh . . . .


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh!  I don't get it.    Is one of them Luke Skywalker?  And who is that last guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last guy is Theon Greyjoy from Game of Thrones.
> 
> He... Uhhh... Got _something else_ chopped off. It was a bit more important than a hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhh . . . .
Click to expand...


This guy did it.


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe he put his weiner where it doesn't belong!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Maybe he put his weiner where it doesn't belong!



A whole army's worth of them!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

The resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Darkwind

Wildcard said:


>


I"m going to hell for laughing at that...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Kristin Stewart read her own "Mean Teet" on Jimmy Kimmel:
"I liked Kristin Stewart better when she was a boy". Then she grabs her crotch!



ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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I like these.  They are so funny!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Iceweasel

"Lady...PLEASE hurry!"


----------



## Iceweasel

"Honey, could ya inhale a little? Cain't get the gate closed!"


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> "Lady...PLEASE hurry!"



Ewww.


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lady...PLEASE hurry!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.
Click to expand...

Looks like the whiskey n' beans breakfast wasn't such a good idea after all.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lady...PLEASE hurry!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the whiskey n' beans breakfast wasn't such a good idea after all.
Click to expand...


I should say not!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Hmmmm...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Is it me, or does this rabbit look like Nicholas Cage?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Is it me, or does this rabbit look like Nicholas Cage?



I can see the resemblance, yes.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## hangover




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Too late, or too soon?


----------



## williepete




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 42159



  Hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 42162


----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Gracie

I miss vigilante. He posted a LOT of funnies.


----------



## namvet

Gracie said:


> I miss vigilante. He posted a LOT of funnies.



what happened???


----------



## ChrisL

Bleipriester said:


>



I can't see this one.  It just comes up as a little green box for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I miss vigilante. He posted a LOT of funnies.



Me too.


----------



## Bleipriester

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.  It just comes up as a little green box for me.
Click to expand...

It´s Ned Flanders reading Harry Potter to his son Tod (or Rod). He´s finishing with the last sentence:
"And Harry Potter and all his wizard friends went straight to hell for practicing witchcraft."


----------



## Bleipriester

Just got this popup during surfing...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



LOL


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Aktas

cats the devils minions


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Lol


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Lol



The guy on the left looks to be having a difficult time too!  Look at the size of those thighs!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

Ha-ha!  I am LOLing right now!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on the left looks to be having a difficult time too!  Look at the size of those thighs!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Lol. I can only see this one in the reply box.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
Click to expand...


I sure as Hell *hope* it's not real!

I think that thing would give me a damn heart attack. [emoji38]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



I love whore families too. Heheh.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
Click to expand...

It's real, I've been on it so I recognized that view of Sandusky Bay right away.  It's the Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's real, I've been on it so I recognized that view of Sandusky Bay right away.  It's the Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.
Click to expand...


No way in hell I'm getting on that thing!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's real, I've been on it so I recognized that view of Sandusky Bay right away.  It's the Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way in hell I'm getting on that thing!
Click to expand...

Scaredy cat.

It's not like it's the tallest and fastest rollercoaster on Earth anymore.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's real, I've been on it so I recognized that view of Sandusky Bay right away.  It's the Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way in hell I'm getting on that thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scaredy cat.
> 
> It's not like it's the tallest and fastest rollercoaster on Earth anymore.
Click to expand...


I don't like heights.  Also, I would throw up.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's real, I've been on it so I recognized that view of Sandusky Bay right away.  It's the Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.
Click to expand...


Eh. Kind of short, honestly. I think I'd be disappointed.


----------



## Muhammed

Sgt_Gath said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's real, I've been on it so I recognized that view of Sandusky Bay right away.  It's the Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. Kind of short, honestly. I think I'd be disappointed.
Click to expand...

Why? Don't you like waiting in line for 90 minutes to get on a 20 second ride?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Muhammed said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be real, can it?    It should be called I Just Shit Myself Coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's real, I've been on it so I recognized that view of Sandusky Bay right away.  It's the Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh. Kind of short, honestly. I think I'd be disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Don't you like waiting in line for 90 minutes to get on a 20 second ride?
Click to expand...


The very *least *they could do is make two or three laps with the thing before making you get off.

I guess they figured one pants crapping per customer was more than enough.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Practicing the long jump!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

My bunny does this!


----------



## ChrisL

He does this too!    Aww, so cute!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm all about the bunnies tonight.  This is my last one!  Promise!    They are too cute though!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Muhammed

Manonthestreet said:


>



I think that girl might need to get laid.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> He does this too!    Aww, so cute!


Does cute wittle bunny rabbit shit and piss where he/she is supposed to?


----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does this too!    Aww, so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does cute wittle bunny rabbit shit and piss where he/she is supposed to?
Click to expand...


Most of the time.  When he's out and running around the house, I put a plastic bag down and he usually will go on that.  Of course, he has accidents too and sometimes misses the bag entirely.    Thankfully, his poops are like Cocoa Puffs and can be sucked up with the Dust Buster.    I'll never look at Cocoa Puffs the same though.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Muhammed

Manonthestreet said:


>


The umpire should check that bat.

Isn't it against the rules to core the wood out of the bat and put the force inside of it?


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


>


How long and at what temp do you cook bunny burritos?


----------



## williepete

Muhammed said:


> How long and at what temp do you cook bunny burritos?



Ask her:


----------



## ChrisL

Leave the bunnies alone!    They are too CUTE and sweet for eating!


----------



## williepete

Bunny Cookers beware the sequel:


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


>



That looks like a naive, slow, dull-nailed dog who has never met an animal with sharp claws. 

The stupid dog can't comprehend animal body language.

Hey stupid dog, my tail wrapping around my body = you lose your eyeballs if you move any closer.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Practicing the long jump!


Or raping ghost cats.


----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> Bunny Cookers beware the sequel:



Lol!  That's great!


----------



## ChrisL

Killer bunny rabbit versus kitty cat!


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
Click to expand...


The butt, or the face? 

Lol! J/K 

I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
Click to expand...


Obviously, that butt does not belong to that face.    No way am I buying that.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
Click to expand...


Thank God for that! 

It actually belongs to her, I think.

Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God for that!
> 
> It actually belongs to her, I think.
> 
> Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos
Click to expand...


I get a kick out of you guys.  You say you don't like "fake" as in makeup, but look at this woman.  Good Lord!  The fake eyelashes, the breast implants . . .


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God for that!
> 
> It actually belongs to her, I think.
> 
> Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of you guys.  You say you don't like "fake" as in makeup, but look at this woman.  Good Lord!  The fake eyelashes, the breast implants . . .
Click to expand...


Well... If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure her butt is real. 

Apparently, she's some sort of model out in LA or something. I think the metric crap ton of make up just sort of comes with the territory.

She looks kind of like a mix between Alyssa Milano and Kim Kardashian without it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God for that!
> 
> It actually belongs to her, I think.
> 
> Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of you guys.  You say you don't like "fake" as in makeup, but look at this woman.  Good Lord!  The fake eyelashes, the breast implants . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure her butt is real.
> 
> Apparently, she's some sort of model out in LA or something. I think the metric crap ton of make up just sort of comes with the territory.
> 
> She looks kind of like a mix between Alyssa Milano and Kim Kardashian without it.
Click to expand...


New crush?    Sorry to inform you of this, but if she is a model (in LA especially - the plastic surgery capital of the world), she more than likely is fake.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God for that!
> 
> It actually belongs to her, I think.
> 
> Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of you guys.  You say you don't like "fake" as in makeup, but look at this woman.  Good Lord!  The fake eyelashes, the breast implants . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure her butt is real.
> 
> Apparently, she's some sort of model out in LA or something. I think the metric crap ton of make up just sort of comes with the territory.
> 
> She looks kind of like a mix between Alyssa Milano and Kim Kardashian without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New crush?    Sorry to inform you of this, but if she is a model (in LA especially - the plastic surgery capital of the world), she more than likely is fake.
Click to expand...


Pfff... Like I'd ever have a chance with a girl like that anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for that!
> 
> It actually belongs to her, I think.
> 
> Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of you guys.  You say you don't like "fake" as in makeup, but look at this woman.  Good Lord!  The fake eyelashes, the breast implants . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure her butt is real.
> 
> Apparently, she's some sort of model out in LA or something. I think the metric crap ton of make up just sort of comes with the territory.
> 
> She looks kind of like a mix between Alyssa Milano and Kim Kardashian without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New crush?    Sorry to inform you of this, but if she is a model (in LA especially - the plastic surgery capital of the world), she more than likely is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfff... Like I'd ever have a chance with a girl like that anyway.
Click to expand...


Oh, sure you could.  You are very handsome and a nice person.


----------



## Vigilante

I see I have MUCH to catch up on!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Hey there, stranger!  Welcome back!  Great to see you posting again!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, stranger!  Welcome back!  Great to see you posting again!
Click to expand...

Missed you too Chris, be putting up more tomorrow!


----------



## Votto

Vigilante said:


>



And then came Wal Mart boycotting Confederate flags.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, stranger!  Welcome back!  Great to see you posting again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed you too Chris, be putting up more tomorrow!
Click to expand...


Great!  You have been sorely missed here!  I'm beat, but I look forward to seeing more funny pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Votto

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God for that!
> 
> It actually belongs to her, I think.
> 
> Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of you guys.  You say you don't like "fake" as in makeup, but look at this woman.  Good Lord!  The fake eyelashes, the breast implants . . .
Click to expand...


Who said that?  I don't recall ever saying that.


----------



## Vigilante

Votto said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then came Wal Mart boycotting Confederate flags.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed

Vigilante said:


>


That reminds me of a friend who hired a roofing crew to fix her roof. One of the guys fell through while she was in the bathrooom taking a crap.


----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell???    What the hell IS that thing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The butt, or the face?
> 
> Lol! J/K!
> 
> I have no idea, but I sure as Hell *hope *it's just a mask. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, *that butt does not belong to that face*.    No way am I buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God for that!
> 
> It actually belongs to her, I think.
> 
> Tianna Gregory tiannag Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of you guys.  You say you don't like "fake" as in makeup, but look at this woman.  Good Lord!  The fake eyelashes, the breast implants . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said that?  I don't recall ever saying that.
Click to expand...



Guys.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Guys.








Hehe.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Said she was a 35 year old attorney....I believe her!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, yeah, I knew that.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



That you in the sewer at DP?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



No way!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Ewww.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Said she was a 35 year old attorney....I believe her!



I always have to wonder why a person would choose to do this to themselves.  Shame.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said she was a 35 year old attorney....I believe her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have to wonder why a person would choose to do this to themselves.  Shame.
Click to expand...

How much would you bet that she's a liberal?


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said she was a 35 year old attorney....I believe her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have to wonder why a person would choose to do this to themselves.  Shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much would you bet that she's a liberal?
Click to expand...


It's really difficult to tell if it is a he or a she, TBH.    That is extremely unattractive to say the least.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

His Royal Majesty, King George III.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said she was a 35 year old attorney....I believe her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have to wonder why a person would choose to do this to themselves.  Shame.
Click to expand...

It's just overkill.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Lol



I tried to listen and understand the lyrics, but it was a little difficult.  It would be better if it had lyrics.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to listen and understand the lyrics, but it was a little difficult.  It would be better if it had lyrics.
Click to expand...


Here are the lyrics, for what it's worth. [emoji14]

Too Late to Apologize A Declaration



> LYRICS
> 
> Halfway across the globe
> And we're standing on new ground
> Screaming 'cross the waves
> You can't hear a sound
> There's no fair trials, no trade, no liberties
> No tea
> We've colonized America; we won't stand for tyranny,
> Oh king
> 
> And it's too late to apologize
> It's too late
> I said it's too late to apologize
> It's too late
> 
> We've paid your foolish tax, read the acts
> And they just won't do
> We want to make it clear, we believe this much is true
> All men were created with certain
> 
> Unalienable rights
> Among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit
> Of happiness
> 
> And it's too late to apologize
> It's too late
> I said It's too late to apologize
> It's too late
> 
> It's too late to apologize
> It's too late
> I said it's too late apologize
> It's too late
> 
> I said it's too late to apologize, yeah
> It's too late
> I said it's too late to apologize, yeah
> 
> Halfway across the globe
> And we're standing on new ground
> 
> 
> 
> SOOMOPUBLISHING.COM
> 
> SHARE THIS


----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst

What do you see?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

A little help from her best friend...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*No, I NEVER let Sharpton and Jackson in the White House!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## NoNukes

Gracie said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
Click to expand...

The third picture is Willem Defoe.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Girls in the late 60's had everything BIG!...And what should have been little..was!


----------



## Gracie

NoNukes said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The third picture is Willem Defoe.
Click to expand...

Willem Defoe is a great actor! Loved him in Platoon.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie

I'm dead. Where are you?


----------



## Gracie

Never mind, I see you now. But you are in the process of munching me so....too late.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## NoNukes

Gracie said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The third picture is Willem Defoe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Willem Defoe is a great actor! Loved him in Platoon.
Click to expand...

That is him in the third picture, is he it not. Saw his in Kennedy Airport once and he was very friendly and cordial to people who recognized him.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*Earliest known example of "PIMP MY RIDE!"*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst

Vigilante said:


>




Independence Day, the movie?


----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I wish!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



That is more cute than funny, but there is no cute button.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## longknife

IsaacNewton said:


>


No the least bit funny.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

BREAKING: Exclusive photo of the White House after Obama's press conference today pic.twitter.com/W7YGGeECXO


----------



## Vigilante

I guess some people didn't get the memo...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


>



No picture comes up for me.  Just a little green box.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't remember if I've posted this one already, I've posted many, many pictures here, so if I've posted this one already, forgive me.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Pluto flyby.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Can't see this one.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Pluto flyby.



Can't see this one either.  WTH?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



This is the only one that didn't come out as a little green box.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see this one.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pluto flyby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see this one either.  WTH?
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one that didn't come out as a little green box.
Click to expand...


Lol. Damn. Guess I'm going to have to try and post them again when I get home from work.


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pluto flyby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see this one either.  WTH?
Click to expand...

You often have to right click on the image and it will take you to another site with the link.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one that didn't come out as a little green box.
Click to expand...


Here ya go!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Hehe.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only one that didn't come out as a little green box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 45033
> 
> View attachment 45034
> 
> View attachment 45035
Click to expand...


That's better.  I can see these.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


>



Home fries, mashed potatoes, baked potatoes, twice baked potatoes, scalloped potatoes.  My God, potatoes are almost as good as bacon.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I hate beer.  Yuck!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate beer.  Yuck!
Click to expand...


Wut?! You don't like beer!!??






J/K


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate beer.  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wut?! You don't like beer!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate beer.  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wut?! You don't like beer!!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Guy's about to lose all his teeth.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Speaking of Germany.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  Why not just drink it from the can or bottle?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just drink it from the can or bottle?
Click to expand...


I guess they're trying to hide it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just drink it from the can or bottle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess they're trying to hide it.
Click to expand...


Of course.  Lol.  I gotta go have dinner now.  TTYL!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just drink it from the can or bottle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess they're trying to hide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Lol.  I gotta go have dinner now.  TTYL!
Click to expand...


TTYL!


----------



## williepete




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

These guys are terrible dancers!


----------



## Irish Mike

Father  son perhaps


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete

ChrisL said:


>



They can be tricky:


----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be tricky:
Click to expand...


That is hilarious!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



OMG, that is terrible, Gath!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that is terrible, Gath!  [emoji38]
Click to expand...


Lol! I try my best.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that is terrible, Gath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! I try my best.
Click to expand...


Doing a great job!  Thumbs up!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Votto




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath  Hope you having fun on your vacation!    Wait a minute, that is a shock!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

speed apple peeler


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## Vigilante

Liberal education...


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

The All New, Improved, Trump White House


----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst

Like the definition on that middle one.


----------



## ChrisL

One way to get a drunk person home.


----------



## longknife

You have to enlarge it to appreciate it,.


----------



## ChrisL

A Muslim, a construction worker and a monkey on a moped . . .   Does this need a punchline?


----------



## ChrisL

Drunk guy is always the life of the party!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
Click to expand...







Hehe.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



That is disturbing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disturbing.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I can't see this one.  Grrr.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.  Grrr.
Click to expand...


Damnit. Here ya go.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.  Grrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damnit. Here ya go.
Click to expand...


Double damnit!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Trump cats.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Votto




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


>



*sigh*  I can't see this one.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Lol. Cute puppy! 

I can only see him in my response quote though...


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto




----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife

More @ Republican presidential candidate lookalikes in pictures US news The Guardian


----------



## shadow355

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah an African photo safarii. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Experiencing animals in their native habitat, doing what they were meant to do, oh my God! What's that hyena doing?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww, that's gross!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not as gross as what happened moments later.  Looking for the link (just for the textual description mind you) there's actually quite a few pictures with hyenas in elephant bottoms.  Considering this fact, makes you wonder why some people have such a problem with what I and a boyfriend do together.  Could be worse. Much much worse.
> 
> "VIDEO: Hyena Eating An Elephant’s Butt Before The Elephant’s Butt Explodes In The Hyena’s Face"
> VIDEO Hyena Eating An Elephant s Butt Before The Elephant s Butt Explodes In The Hyena s Face Sick Chirpse
> 
> ...What ya get I guess for having your head up someone's ass.
Click to expand...

 







  Funny right there.

  Shadow


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete

ChrisL said:


>



Back in the 70's Esquire magazine came out with a "Cartoon Laws of Physics" that went something like this.

Love number IX:

The Funny Pages - Cartoon Laws of Physics





----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 70's Esquire magazine came out with a "Cartoon Laws of Physics" that went something like this.
> 
> Love number IX:
> 
> The Funny Pages - Cartoon Laws of Physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
Click to expand...


Lol.  I like this one.   

*Cartoon Law Amendment C*
Explosive weapons cannot cause fatal injuries.
They merely turn characters temporarily black and smokey.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This one is for Sgt_Gath.


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## featherlite

funnies from last Halloween.


----------



## featherlite




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> This one is for Sgt_Gath.


----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Sgt_Gath.
Click to expand...


Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I can't see this one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this one.
Click to expand...


Grrrrr... Lol

Try now.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



In his defense, he *is* almost seventy.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his defense, he *is* almost seventy.
Click to expand...


I know.  It just struck me funny is all.


----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


>



Lol!  Hilarious!


----------



## featherlite




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## featherlite




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


>



Another one that I can't see.  It must depend on the website that they come from or something, being incompatible with my browser or my ad blocker.  That's the only thing I can think of if other people can see this picture.


----------



## williepete

It's a picture of a door. Above the door it says "Maternity Ward".

Instead of a push sign to open the door it has three:

Push
Push
Push


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I can't see this or the other one.  Dammit!   






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this or the other one.  Dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
Click to expand...







Lol. But seriously though. I'll try and repost them.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Here ya go.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this or the other one.  Dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. But seriously though. I'll try and repost them.
Click to expand...


You don't have to.  I'm just letting you know.  It's weird why I can see some but not all.  Some I can only see when I reply to them.  Some I can't see at all.  Some I can see just fine.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this or the other one.  Dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. But seriously though. I'll try and repost them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to.  I'm just letting you know.  It's weird why I can see some but not all.  Some I can only see when I reply to them.  Some I can't see at all.  Some I can see just fine.  Lol.
Click to expand...


I'm copying them over from another site. They always show up just fine for me, they just don't show up for everyone else sometimes.

Maybe it has to do with how they were uploaded by the original poster?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see this or the other one.  Dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhQUExQWFhUXGB0YGBgYGBwaHRgcFxcYFxgcGhgYHCggGB0lHBgYITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGywkHxwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLDcsLCw3NywsN//AABEIALoBDwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQIDBgEHAAj/xABXEAABAwIEAgcEBQYICgcJAAABAgMRAAQFEiExQVEGEyJhcYGRMqGx8AcUwdHhIzVCYnKzFRYkUnSCsvEIJTM0U3OiwtLTNkN1krTD1BcmVFVlhJOUo//EABkBAAMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwAEBf/EACYRAAICAgIBAwQDAAAAAAAAAAABAhESIQMxEwRBURQiYXEjMlL/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/ANu3EUALm6cL5YbYLduopczurSvRAclKEtqBEHSSNQaYtkVVgiurxFaD7F0xtwzsk+8oWf8AuV0zbStHl8EYylUhKcZuRaN3qmmfq7mTIA4svKLighAS0GoKiTtm2pym1xMjOLVgJicirgh3wgNlAV3Z47xQPSRPUP4LYI1Q04hbn9QBtvTvUVn+qK1N24f4VtkyYNpcEidJD1rBjnqfWo+SR2r0/H8GYwzELq6U6i2YaCmVBDqbhxbakqM6AIbXI038CJmoM4jeqtnLrqbbqW+tz/lnM/8AJ1rbchPUwdW1RqJEbVo+jSQMRxSOK2D/APwFKLP8w3n/AN//AOJua2bN9PCuitm/uH19XaoYUsNpdV1rikAJWSBBQ2ok6d1XXKcRZQpx62YW2kEqDDy1LAAkkJW0nN4Az3V90JQBfrgAfyJnb9tdOOjSyf4RkkxdOgSZgdW3oJ2FGU2mJxcMXBWtmXTiV2m0F4Grc2ykJWn8svrMrhATKeqie0J7VNxZ4pwZso/pDv8AyKXK/wCjLP8ARmP7TdaPpM4RcYXBIm5UDBiR9UuDB5iQPSlzZTwQ+BG/jy2kvB5rqnmkhRRmBCgrRKkqHtJnTug0Z9VxX/Q2P/7Dv/p6h0gt0uYitC/ZVZpB4f8AXL40R0HWsWt2FOuuZH3kpU44pxQCUpyjOsk6Uzk6sSPHDJxA2jiSnFthmzzICSr+UOxC82WD1GvsmhE4vei1Xdli26htLilQ+5nhlS0rhPUwTKDHaE6bVP6H3FqRcFxxxxRDBzOuKcV2ms0ZlkmJJMd9OMZwpLeEXTDa84LT4CtN3VOKO3IrI8qGbHXDB7oDtDiTqEOIYtAhaUrSFvuhQCgFDMAwQFQdpPjQOCYteXzIftGbbqySn8q84hUp30Q0oRrzrWm+Dd3bWoPtW7io/wBWplI+KqwnQy2LGIhpLjoT1t2Ft9YrqzCgtB6qcs5V7xQyZnxQVaHF1d3tsErumrZLRWlBLTzi1ArUEjsqaSCJPOpt4m++tabJlLgbOVTrqy23micqSEqUo+AgcTVeKW/W4m8HHHS200ytLXWK6vMS4cxanKT2RrHCvujSz/A12oaGb0yNDo68B6AD0psmoiLji517IrxPHLi1yJurdCVOqS20ttwraUtRACSooCkHWdU7AxMVG/v79p5hhxi3DlwVpaKXnCiW0FxQWosgp7IMQDNEdMxOG2ROpD9kZOuvWtifea12IYel1bCz7TLnWJ821tn/AGVmlzZTwwMQ9jr7IfTcNN52Akr6twqT2xKdVISdu6il2GJq16ixjh/KHvf+QpJ02vEodxRKlAFTbAE8Tk2B591b/E8PcdVZqQoJDLvWOCSMyeodbyiBr2lpMHTTuFFyYkeKDbRhGL1515ds3YpFy3HWhS8rbYUJSVOJBkKGogEmDpoaR/SDh181bly6YaLKd1WylOZZ07YcyEA6agHhtXpPR25bcvcRLZCsq2UKI5pZBiRvGaPGaRrJV0fvMxJPVXmpM7OPxvygUHJsdcMUqMEz9EmIKCVpXa6gES6saEcksAbGvsMwHFw+5YNrZbU2gOnOTlUlRygoWhBKhpxAPOvY3WAtmzl0N5VtKH65CfYGo3+ylFpdleOPJLa0dXZpAUqIXLpOZME6cNYMg6UiSCuOKPPsS6PY1ZtKeeeadZRKnA0cyko3KoW2kkCNYJMcKe4XY39y0l1m3aQ2oAp+sOqQpQ4KyIQogHhMHXatL0gb+q2WLOvuJyO9YtsTsFWzbYRCoGYrQrQadod9FY6SlrDwkkD6ywNNNMqtPCiNgrMNbfW1XBs+oaRdBsukLWoNlAKU5kuJSoqkq00GxnUVC4w6+fW9ZtMtJfbCesdDh6lGdOZMKU3mUojgEmPfW6vUj+GbU8TZ3A9HrePiaXWXSVhjFb22eUGy6pktqUYCldSlOSeCtBE7zA1rWbFHnd70exDC0BdwhDrHZSVtuFfVlRypkKSkgElIkAjUVpf4l4kdclnH+vd/5FT+kO1vbSyLDZadsICVKWlan25WCnMvrMqxmIGfLppI41rum+FuXFs0lq8NmUrCisKUnOAhQyEocQYMg7/o1kDCJ5hLZY65QCRBO+mhjc99Jf4dbQJUWyD7OVQmO9P4+VQD9440EIR+TjdKANzqPyhOedT61hcTtlMurQpIJB/SEacNAdN9pNB2+iL48n3R+lADS69WlF5h7i1BKEPLzKUQkJBtngJJ0AmB5imaU186wlQhSUqHIiR6V2SVqjg45YyUhB0ifSvEl3TJS8hpFqqW1BchDr5cAKTBUEqmPCtUrGbFdw3e/XWAlth1rIVJB/KLaWSQVBSSOqjLlntd2obFqlAhCUpHJIA+FROHNFWYtoKueUT6xU3xHSvVO3oB6M9Kmk31649LLNwpssuOSkK6tPVnNI/JzoRm3B4GrcQvbZnDnbNq4Rcuvl8IDRCjNy64slQSo5UoDmqidcvMxR62ARBAI5ET7qgxYoTqhtCP2UgfAVvFvs31broF6Pvt21+svONtp+qNIClrSkEpcXIBURPCmTOLWdq3dr+tsuF1xbuVC0lUrSlIQlKVEqOg176pfs21/wCUQlf7SQfiKizYNJMpZbT3hCQfWKEobsPH6jGNUJF4kz/F9pjrmuuFuyC31ic4IU3IKJkEcRWqxO+s3nLVw3tun6u6XI61s5pZcaic/Z/ykzrtHGaDFg1JJabnnlTPrFVKwliZ6hr/APGn7qHiH+rXwVP3ibjEFusLSttDCWisdpJV1i1EJIMGBEnvqfRXEWWWbxt55pC1XDxCVrSkkKCYISTMGmFu2EiEpCRyAAHoKi5ZNKOZTaFHmUgn1IouGqJx5vvcvkQ/RjetW6HQ+620VJYyhxaUTDIBjMROtM+iuL2v1FLa7lhJLjshTqAYN04rYq4jXzox6yaXGZtCo2lIMeoqpeEsHdlo/wBRP3UPGUXqaVUSvOmFuL5hsC3WhTayq665ENRPY2PtQP0hvWdtrppGOLeDzXULBX1nWJyBSmW2ynNMTLUx31ok4cyBAabjlkTHpFSTh7WXL1TeXlkTHpFbxm+pv2A2X0O4jcuNLQ4gtMpCkKChILkiUmJEj1ofBbthq3urB91LC1KfKFOdlKk3ClrCkqUQlWUrIKZB0HMU6trdKBCEpSOSQB8Kjd2qViFJSoclAH40XDVCLmqTlXZnemuMsqt7S1YdS+W37dTq0EFDbbK0EqUsSkEkJ7M7SeFPHulbCcQQkPtFpy3VmWHElKVtuApBVMAlK1acYqldq2hJTlQlPEQAPSkN8tsgobZSAdyWwB5CN++kcEvcpH1Em/6i/ptcoddvy31bqFJZKVpIUJQjWCJ1HjTX6Ul296xZsIuG1fylJWW1oWpCQw8M0A7TA86rYskNolKEnu0A9Iikq330mWrS1SdzK5P+yBU26KZpX+Rr9G7tvhbj9u48A28UONOqGVJUE5FoUZhJ9kiTrJ5UX0kxW2t8KuLRl9Fy66h8IS0Qo/l1OLJVlKglKQs6k6xzIFY2/wARvzMW7ChySkK239pcn0oNnpW7bR9YskISoxLacnlBME0uYq5l0eq4rjdsWrIC5YJS+wVDrUdkJBkntaRXBjdt/Cxc+ssdX9TCc3Woy5uuJic0TGsVgLbpHYualCUc87cCf2gCDRtvcWa/ZNurkkZdT4GmUkx/KhT0nabuLzEQhgvF1cNvoGZCQbdtOiwYJCp2r0hjHbS7Zts9y2w4y424tt0hCgpsEFELUNCZhQkRG80ht2UgQAAOQAj3Gh7+0StQGVB71JHxNFAU9jZHS22expBS6kMtWjiS8pQS2pbjrJypUqAqAkbHnyNfWmM2BxG9FwWFJcLJadWELbVDSUqSHDKQQY0JG/cazzz9sT1ZcZWoaZAQqD4bVaEthOVITl5QI9KypjqdjTGsUt7XBzZfXE3jxbLaVJIUpUqMFQSpWRKEkCSf0RxMU56WtYfiDLTTl8031bgcBQ8yTmShSIIXmEds8OArC9e20oAISkK00SNfGBUl2zZmGkeOQfdRo2aFvTFo2VraPM3bjvXlQIUGlJAQN05EDYkDfjXmWIXBUtSsxzKMkn8K9AxW4aKChbpKko6tsLOiEjZKQBCRoJgaxrNYq5tFapUtsjQgk/CpytMi5rI/RQVXcxrialXoHmHUqNTCqrzVB1MkacaDYUgjjUprgrqhWGOTUEM9rNJPjVgNSFYx1IrtC3TykwQnMOPP0qxp2QDzoGskt08K+Q6TX2euKXRoWy9LnOvi+KGyk1YlmhSCpNnS+K6lypBAqCCoHu7yNKDHSZNKlcqg6sjUnSrSoRM6UgxPGQDlbBURuR98fZSuVDRg5OkC4viWYwgAfrGJPl99Bm8cECZ9PsoN68XmlbBE/pElXvKaItE9aSADmHMaeo0qLZ1LilHQULhfLQ71EoSSSRFdetFoMQPH8akvQajXxNKqfQ7TXZQWgowkkeU++hHmT7Jyq11SYPqk70xD2UTr5R9tZ/E7ZlwkraTJ3MZSfHLE+dZoSVLopvMIa/SaT3gAoP8AskAmlVz0cacB6pamlyInUe6CPfTqzxBttIbydmOyCfZjgJ29aqeuE7gED52PgaTFMnoX26L5lPZfC42kgj0WJ99G9Huk7zqy04yHVfqp+IB99XqaCtUuZTuBPzrRtvir6BMoI/naT4E0uPwwd9OiFx0WS6rrC2phQ1zBQTBB5A0uxawumEEWrqlJjXOnfwUdabp6Sq/SRodOUzVV1jRUMiUgctZpkqQYxafYgwxx8oStwgqnlpTv65PGDxFQsmgYTwnUxoKlfYakgnTxFMpUMpUZPpHmKgcoSTICpnQa7EaGs8LxJyhQKiAYKgAN/fWrxRrrAATOUyY4+dZ/FLN1Kh7URpA2HLQ1OW3YrSs99SakapaXIFWBVekcVkwK7VKlE1wVjZBCVDnUgapAqQoBTLRX2aqw5UkrrBssCJqQbqIXVk0A0iBboa6dyQcsjj3UWIr5ccYihsZUnsHtbxK9BoeR+daJBrL3dylDigngadYbe5kmTJHwjT7aVP2ZScElkhlS69sSrN2yAde4Rx8KK62aVY/f5U5QdSJPhRekJH7nSFOI3ygkICpCRudJjiRQVld5RrB9TSx50rJJOn3USwiE5j5Dl3+NRbPT44KKpDVeKgQD6CgMd6R/UWQUpBdXqAdhzPlyoa3grTI318Ej76896dY31zsAyASPJMgeHE+lR5Nui0K2xnYdM7l549Y4CmJygQNxMVt2sTCgOVeQYHBcEyBGschqTrtsa2+B40g5EK0z6hXDXhNLHUgeoVxTRqkNEk6kdx2oO7t9yJJ5g++DVzj4Aj3igXHgoaR3mqWzzpMXlpZJJEQNDG/pXybda1xEbQBHvo1bxyxO3yKraXBUqdhAHjQsRbLX2Ep0Ur0+NRdaU3qDmTsocdahcBQAz6emnImvre4/RXpwnny14fhQsddHLhUiNMvDwqOkQCZ4fbV13bAoChBNC3DRAC07xw4yNaahqoJw95eYhJCeYOtN0tK6smE+Ux6UgbeghXPQxVqb9QOhj7KVoDVkXraDJ08Nq5cFOkGSBGunxr6/xFShJ93xqizCVKGkxP8AfWX5F/Z6kkVxxQG8nwr5NVPPgKj10J+Fd8nRxoiLrj1a45mB9tFt5dxGvEUHcXSQncHlxoTBswUsEKy8NNO+gn7B0OSqoBVfV9TC2SAroNVLeCdyB51xq5SrZQJoACQqu5qrFSiiGyHWjNE6x7qlrNUW1mUkqJzFXGKtXmIOUQdpI98Hel6DtirH7GRnAEjfv5eNK7K4WkyDHzseYrQXzqUNFJVKiPM61m3jFJI6uHqmaW0xRBjP2Tz3B+6svjV2VqUTx+fwq+3dJSSdhoPHj7qT3zsEnfl3mlky/HxrK0RSsDTgN+/kKYtdsD58KR20qieJ/vNMMcxtuyZzGCsiEI5nn4DnUmzqSAOluJi3b6sEda6P+6jj4cq8ouJKjrOvz5URf3rj7hWolS1HU8+UDgO6jD0buOCQongDrU0q2yyVqkhfau5QszrlKR/W0PoJplZXIUyEzCkE+YPGld7aqbVkUCFD2geB3+EUz6O4Q46sKTASk6k8uOlFpCNezNbg+MZ0BDhOcCO8gfbtR7CCdp39ayt4yWrhsH+dE8wQR8DXoeCiEjTv1005+FE8/wBQsX+xde2zgTmMDXYDjGmg41RbkHRRhU91PL+9gcTx8TStCUKSJEH1+NBiw2iTpmQYPDlvv3UuaZMwQTHz91WvsqT7JBA5fdUhdqgGTHhPxpUq6DT9gluUoKTxED5FVs3XVmDqk/M1xWIladU60sdJnn3UyDTGKnwdNNPf+NCFWu/rQhWZnh8mrEqzdryNag0ELcTEQZ91L3LggkJ08KcqSeymMyjsnTT041cu1QjVequIHCil8iHoSVVFYVPZjWJnh31wK1qYVXc0n2cCZV1TaJMJTO550QkVCATJiR7qmFUEkugv8k0iqjdISYKhPKuOuhI1IHmKDcxJtPsjMe4fbWdhihmkCdhzmK7twpOcZP8AM9/4UK7iDhPtGO7T4ULHXG2aMHhr899SEDU7d9ZPr17ZleprjjpIAKiQNhNYfxjq6xvg3t/OP2CgC+o6lZPmaX11K6WiqpBSkcaoU1OldzSKm3A1rUZu2VXSwkBIPP8AvrPPvZvgPtNL+m+JKaKSmTJOnhr91cwJ4vZSRBgfHXh3e+oyezt4lSCMYxkWjaVASsiEJ7958BpXn2JOvvLLruZRPE7AcgOAr2w9HmF5XFthSgmJJ246DhUbzoyy4k5Ux3fO9IyyPNOjTbaWS4kZ3VEiIkpjgANdZFaLCW7lSpDak96hlHv1o3DsHXZuFTICkK9ts8Y2KVfoka+PHu31kpDqQQIngdPQ7GlrZ2Q5PtpI8r6adHVKT9ZVBIhCwkamTlSod4JA75FX4ZhxtyGzxSCDGigQNucHSvTr/C0qQtPBSSPXQHyOvlWS6M3XXoDa0lSdQSEkqbWNDEcjMHlpQm8Sco5XRnelOHhbQWPaRr6Vo8/5JJTGoBOw0jhROJ4MtCDmAggjccuVZQKWEoSTsAI46Vk0+jzvU8b0yx5/MuBqEnUfjV8xrqE/PlSh0kK1JAnaNaYPXPVpGpk6wfjRZzkbi5EgInTc/fRabhHASY121pcoKVGU9kiTpVn1cJ4gfb6UVpDp0d68KOmgoZxzXQ+dWhsa6Gfn0qh4QDoY50tqwWcW/IgnSpW5k9nnQY2O8cjwNM8CWI+fCiG9Fqrrqgcvtq4n8OFU9dH6ytzm76Bv7glXj+FfW70Ua0Kj1i3vEKMJM9/Dy50TmrI2dlcGcqQBzVt5CpPYXcJClKWmAJ8vAV2rL4OSUYX2aW4ukITJUI5DUk9wG5pJcYote3YT7z4n7qT29kt09jMTxI0A8Twp630cAH+UPp+O1ZWaoRAAeNSz19d4eto6iR/OG34VQg86zZZU1oILlTS7QwVUwqgEt6yuZ6rrhrBLpqUaVSldTCpNAKLmm5ogN6VW0qdKKQ4BpStjxiZHpTaoISlwbmUnkRzjWodGrLIZMEkzprx58aZ9MmZaSRwV8aR4HfFDgzbEgxUmi8Z06PSkIgQfKu9RpXbW9StJPuq5hwc6Wi6di57ScyZ76GQ4hPslSeOlHX98lM5hSK5xFngqg4htoaoxtM5TqeZn5NMcPuEwEp7IJ4QPhXn91ftgyFGfA1D+G+SiI/VPxqcojqZuulF62lpU7153dajbWrG31XK8qlFSRqfu89vWuYkkjPG+v4VoL3E52pIU3StI4jXw560TaAGCoA6bGgGWCSCfk/M05s0JmSPE/jTJHBCOyxtHZmNJ8qDeeMmfnx5VZiD/AASff99K3LkEgnfw39KDQZBSLoc/nhNfLdk/PqOf4VU1bKcMo0HEHhtx8OFVZFBcb+B+ZFTdISzj43PmauwN2UqTMKBj4a++g1oJOs+FSw1kh2IkHfbgZ+NUitDONINxi3IAgb6SOGukjz91KOtywSQe7lWr+sA5SRMDf3RNKMay5gSMv6x2PdI5fbTWmIeuGumKjNfGu84COYCEgACY90mou3UGAkk7CNte/gKocaDqBqRJmR4/dVrCY0HsjbjJ461NttjKkD45JbjMBqJJMaVnCg8xHcdPWnnSJjM1IElJ089OVZl+UBMnU7J4+dLO1tFON0gjrdfuq1CqAQuT8+dFNpJ0AJPKPuoxdopkXFffXylE6e+uKtlgSUkDw+TXG1CKYKdl6EQN5qQTVSRBMn0O3nUusjSlbKK6CUmBXC6ZqrrKiXqQrENL4IhUEHcGsviNiW1SBpw8KcdZViHeeo5Ggykdgli7mbGVRBFVrxp5swYV886a2lgkJJTpJpZilrGpFINTRxzpKlQhaffQCr1g7aUNe2fpS1yz76SQykxk+40QTrA74pe5eqXCEdlPd9p41E2Q0nXjUiI2qdMbI0HR1nKDzOnp8mrMWt/aI4iqMGfASnXn8TTJ15J7x8aougPZl3CNO7586rN0QNDpxpxilgMuZA04gVmngBPz6iic7eOi558KiK43vtv/AH1SsZQNKnbqBB91K6A6qwxu7gRsToKi2rIobd53P4V1m2UQSBJiJ4DnrxNBPDXcniaXBE/2X3kbmTyjhQ1m+UuwRodI46/PpNT69J2I7uQ+yhGVAvZlaAbRxO0z87VsrHbtD5t0DUEROsfPI1YFpI9nMJ02keRmkjrygQCPMAa+VWPLQlQClSSPaSYPmOFG2iO2exIqm4u0J0J300pXcY2hXYQTJ4xA8jVdpg+ftrUe7Tau5yt0jkxrsZWD6IyJzaame8k70SpZnQac/wAKG7DSe0oDmToTS5fSRoKjtEc9OHdNDL5Co30h4aGVbomSlM8yAa6xdpcEoMiuzTdi9FPVpTqlKUnmABXbV8FAMlR4mvnnQkSdqpYSVHNqE8jx7+6hdMJcq6WUktpE/rGKzj7yiSVe1sY7qaYhiGhQjhpmBpQgb0mVui3EqLEvGppND5ornWVqL2EKcqKnKHWuqnHNKUaLsIzURbqmlandIplhoJG2280GVgOLRcCKDxJ3hQ67qDrt40tub4qVptSFipx/KSk+VBKUJ7qrxaQQs6cD9lLrvEEhGnHjSNiuVBt3djSlN9imUaamldxenjS9TxWrXbu0pFsytmu6P3hW0cytQoz7jWit0hSIEAjaPu41lcKtk5SEAiVbKM8BG3nTzC15VJzuZeASNSqdNhsKbIhOdvRcb9SFZViO/gfCqMUtQ4M6Pao7ELETlUCpAk7mT3g8B5Ug64oMax3/AIUyY0eRSVMoZdg5VgxPzt51cvsECNOH4c65iK+tRoRm7+7ahFXMBvPO8HjATEDX+6lapgcaHiE9kSVq46bfbFVvtAQSlSNICefnvX1vdyDlmOB3kny0oS5fIIMkmJEGfspJNkyhTGYe0gTsJ27taCu0ZQCPP+/kav6lMEnY8fI/PpVV7bgNwkEnf8a2SGXYN9cMR75j591XouSkBZgg6HYT5+VXYD0XeuCVT1bfFShJMfzQd/cNa2+H9G7dtAAQXCP9JB7pCYgVmX8N9CpT8TJ9KuavlhOjixI57eQoRtPlFVJcnbxP4V1HBSbom/dqURKirxq3MOBou0Slzs6SPXypbiDeU9/dxrWVSottsSW0vM2Y5jgfGnX8Yn16hohPp7zvQGGsAgKiVH0Tw9abLQEDvNG9Emk2SOKuJRKwAe7hS1/F1q7+6KuCBHa8hNSt1ATkgeNTyGUUidl9YeCixbOuhKsii2EwlWUKgyRrCgfOpPYdeIBUqyugkb9gK/2UEk+QrdfQ6fyV7/Sz+4YrQYHjq3r2+tlJSE2xayKEyoOoKjmk7gg7RQs7I8EaTPHbRxT5y27a3lQVFKBqACEmQoiIJArr9tcIW20u1eQ47IbQUiV5RmVlhUaDWt9h1qlHSW4yiOsskuKjiouIQT4kITVvTP8APODftP8A7mmzYfBEwRwa+/8AgLn0R/x0uu1FsqS+hxlSQVZXEFJITuUk6KA5gkV7b0tx1dp9VKEpUHrlthWadEuSJTB3Bjeazn072yVYS6sjtNrQUniMyw2r1Soihkw+GPsYFeGvspLr1q+hsAS4pIygEgAmFaDUcKLzXHUF1u1eLWQr60JTlygSVe1MQJ2r2TEMNTc2i2F+y60UH+smJrM4VbqR0fLaxCkWTiFDkpLa0keoNbJjqCR5gcLvVJSr6m+pK4KTCYVmEpjtcRXRgeIf/L7j0R/x1qv/AGkMN4ZZFtSHblsMhTElJlCcqpOU5QInjW86C9Ijf2iLlTYaKlLTlCs0ZFlHtQJmOVKGkeHYpY3DSAbm1daQpWQFwJgqIJA0UdYST5VnbToreXGZy0t3HmcxTIiJG41MyK2v0rdOVXK3LIsBAtrokOBwkq6tK0exlETnnfhTD/B7xj8rd2qtM0PoB4x2F/7nvoNWLScqPKbToxd3LrrTNu4txkw4kASgyRBk8wfSvh0Zu0XAtVW7n1ggKDYTKik8dJAEaya/SHQvBgxfYs7EdZcIgnl1KHTHdLpHlSr6KblN1c4pe6FS7jqkK3hpsdgDlIgmNzWoetUeZM9AcUZClrs3AmP+rcaWY/ZQ4VE+ANR6PWinHCGGXHlgSQkDMgBQBlKojtaa17tg2NOO4hiFsoJ6u3FuUQNT1za1Lk8dUiKz2E2SW+kl1kEdZZJcV+0XUJJ88g86GJN8MW7PP37C861LZtHwtSSpKAlIKkogKI7R2zJ48aSYzhT7Kgbhh1gLkJzgdop10yk7Aivc8R/PNn/Rbj95b1n/AKXLIuv4ekEDV4kxOgS3MDnRoWXCktHjBtwFtpKikL1kJK41OyU6q1Gw1rcs/R+0pMF1zUBRIATM9ypitDh+H29uOylOaN9yJ1Op2HGBAq9d/wAAIHz6UXJVTNCDrZjLz6Psikm3uFj+cFAHzkFPpBo7+KTI3ccUeOwHwmm791rAGZW0D7eXxoG7uoMHVXFKTt66eZqbkUXFEFb6O2w4ZgOBJ89o99Sct2BAQ0hU6RlTr5xQr1s68QSmP1UmQI7+PjXzVqpqAEBUmJUoz3QBppU8vgrHiiukW3TT3VwwnqyPZ2jwivsDvXCkJebyOazvryIUCQfwo61fOxnQbHfl7RPa+NEJSdQRx8zxmKIziYIGRrvufnlV7SkmdOFDNPwMsAVK1OoJ2NdVnjQaRf1ZSpJG3399dv1gwRx76Oy6ERI0Me+KC6pPWETA1IPP1oNjyOWDikK7Q7O45akzFPH0qOvv5UqeMJkGdCPtFFW95mb0IEaUJM0IlrzJmqVpSkQZJPLhQr10tGgOhoF+9UswTQSZSj1n6ESDb3kbfWj+4Zpl0S/O2MeNt+6VSr6CR/Jbv+lH9yzWywrAks3N3cZypVyUEiICA0jKADx4me+sdsekZq3/AOkrv/Z6f31c6Z/nnBv2n/3RqjCbxDvSS4LagpKLINlQMjMl1KlCRyzAHvmiOmY/xzg37T/7k1ghH0n7Yf8A9oMf2jQ/05/ma4/aa/fIrTdIcCF0bfMspDL6H4AnMW5hOu2pBnurIfT1ftowpxoqHWOrQEJnU5VhajG8AJOvhWMb1D4Q22VGAciR4qgD1JA86B6UthNhdgCB9XePq2sn3k0i+k+8UzhC3ke00bdY8UXDJ17tKc9ILkO4bcOJ1Su1cUnwUyoj41jH5kYbORB7h8BXvn0Kfmpr/WPfvl14K0rspEfoj4CvevoUH+Kmv9Y9++XRZzcHbPDOnZ/xlff0hz40V9HeLfV8StXJhJX1S/2XRk4D+cUnyqHTG1z4nfbf5w5/a4ULhFrlet+J+sNfvkUDZfyH6K+kbFfqmG3bydF5ClJA1zuQ2g6cRI9KxX+Dh/mVz/SP/LRWg+m380P/ALbP75FZD/B7x1sG6tVnK6pQdQDpmASEKA5kQDHI9xrHRezb9GPzzjP7Nn+5cqphX/vG4P8A6cn/AMRT3C8D6m9vborkXIZGWIydQhSDrxnN5RWHtcca/jAu4KwGFMfU0uSMpcC0OaK2gqCkA8x31gmpxH882f8ARbj95b0q+ksn6zYQY0f/ALLdam5wcqvWbrNAaZdayxv1qm1Azwjqz61jOnl2l6/YbQoK+rtuF2IOVTvVhtJPBUJUY5KSaD6MKYPH5+6q3FgAlSsoHMxRDzqUJkkR8+tVYHafWpedB6oGENq0Kv1iCe8ET/fIahNc4iVdhhJM6FZgRPLkfvqWGWjoIUIgHtZkkiYiDrBHHTed6fOJabuOqbZIlOZSyJAkdkSZBnbQ6ad1XuuCdToNo4T4UGh0iPUJE5YBMSOHuGlC3GkSdj5eOlSUZVp4x5fJrjreYd1AYHKQdh9/rvzqT64Gm/j8O6uotcsganv+yfSoKt/PwooB59hKWXEBTzuQleXQgKgqYSkwoxlGdxW2zateTu0wpnq0PqcUWDkKjmSkJKi0C0sgzn7apUIAykaGsifZHj9tRcHZ86ujyozj/k3FiG1BSkuJCYTPanLmTxzL7UEK7I1Oo1igVWjLkZ3AgnWOsaTrJGQZl6aDPnjKR2d6XYd7KT30XifsHyooMuRd0XraYSghL+Ypkg9kBZASYAmdQogDeUnwpTaOEKyiqEe36fGrLfh5VvYRTt6VDYMyNRr40A82mDG9M1fo+FKb32leNBDLZBKSB2FLTOpCVqTJ5wkjXSi8NJVmlTh8XV8eEFVBDjROC7r8vhTrsdSYxbtEAAAFMCBkJTpylMVYmzSYJKyRsStRIneFEyPKrkULiR0Hl8aZhTZS8oTlSt39rrXDty7VLblKJMpKzGXM4So9wJUZr51RlWp0OlV4huPngKlexZSbKeuJkKW4oaaFxZTO+xMVaXTlAC15dRHWLiNoyzERwoRXsf1jQ6lH58aI1sJdc4AfP2VU285IShxxP6qFqA11JABgV9+ifH76vwUdr55UOxU2WqQEjUKJnVRMknjJ460Jc3YB1BjTUcDM6H7aYYkowPA1nXDrR6DFWanB8IevUlQcWGp3W4pQJETCVKOxFae06IW6I0UpYE5pgzzBHs90bV99G/8Amif21f2q0zA1Pj/vGkZeMdgYwcrTlcuLtaDoUOXLqkEcAUFUEe6i14a0Wy2UJ6sCMsCI2iKMJ1+edcQe0f2T9lK2VQqOFwmBcXbaP9Gm6dCQDukJCoG/hQ1swG0ENoCUycwBmddSTusn4kbUyuPsoTE0ALEAbtj3mlb0MkRw7CXHVoddgIST2CJMcuEb6zNaFl/NMpUNYgiOMSI51NX+6PimgL1RB0PED1y0CgW++Jk6+P4UpuZJ0Ijl9lQUZJnXtJ38Aasf39ftrMJFCI4R9lTadiQTtz24V263Pzyqi42oIJG7aIgpVIHP5+ZqCXfGOYk122OivCu8/AfBNEVn/9k=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. But seriously though. I'll try and repost them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to.  I'm just letting you know.  It's weird why I can see some but not all.  Some I can only see when I reply to them.  Some I can't see at all.  Some I can see just fine.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm copying them over from another site. They always show up just fine for me, they just don't show up for everyone else sometimes.
> 
> Maybe it has to do with how they were uploaded?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I do have an ad blocker.  That might have something to do with it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



That supposed to be funny?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That supposed to be funny?
Click to expand...


In a sad, sorta ironic kind of way, yes.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete

I'm going to have to try number 6. I'll have my wife go in first so she can tell me about the reaction.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Votto




----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Jesus on Facebook be like...


----------



## Darkwind

Sgt_Gath said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 48215
> 
> View attachment 48216


Gah, isn't that the truth though?

My wife tells the kids that work for her when they call her on her day off, "The building better be on fire and I better be the second phone call you made!''


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Woah Nancy!


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

Vigilante said:


>



my eyes my eyes !!!!


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet

Vigilante said:


>



what ever's broke mine has the same problem


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

This nearly 2000-year-old temple was just destroyed by ISIS


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante

A "Tumbleweed" convention!


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



I think Shannon ate the kids.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Comment when you see it.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Comment when you see it.



No door!


----------



## featherlite

haha


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Batmetal. lol


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*FEMINAZI'S!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

I think someone might have posted this one before, but still funny.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Lol.  The lady's face in the background is so funny.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante

I don't think it's funny, or clever, but I spent the last 5 minutes watching it over and over again....and again.....and again...and again....an.....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Nooo way.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Hmmm...

Why does the following cartoon seem so appropriate here?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>








Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Lol.





ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst

Big Stick?

Roosevelt






Obama


----------



## shadow355

You looking for me ?


   Shadow 355


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

Hillarys excuse


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
Click to expand...


As soon as I saw that, I busted out laughing.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Definitely don't want to over do it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

*WARNING!*





*IF YOU GET AN EMAIL TITLED, "NUDE PHOTO OF HILLARY CLINTON",*



*DON'T OPEN IT.*


*IT CONTAINS A NUDE PHOTO OF HILLARY CLINTON!*


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Rotagilla


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Hooters maybe.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooters maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

And when your team is not doing so well . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>





Sgt_Gath said:


>



I can't see these.  Dammit!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see these.  Dammit!
Click to expand...


Lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I hated that movie, and worst of all . . . he was a spider!!!    You know how I feel about those creatures.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see these.  Dammit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 50192
> 
> View attachment 50193
Click to expand...


That is awesome!  Focus has new meaning for me now!    I will use it!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that movie, and worst of all . . . he was a spider!!!    You know how I feel about those creatures.  Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that movie, and worst of all . . . he was a spider!!!    You know how I feel about those creatures.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm not seeing that in his eyes though.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



  No thanks.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I saw it!  This one was very popular this weekend.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Aww yeah, it's bath time bitches.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it!  This one was very popular this weekend.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Lol. I saw a version of it that only had the black guy's response a couple years ago.

It looks like it's blown up quite a bit since then.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

This bunny looks like a poodle!


----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## ClosedCaption




----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


>



Who are these dorks?


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Oh what?  Nobody likes this one?    I'm hurt now.  Very hurt.  

I suppose they could have made it funnier.  Muck it up Monday, Tag Team Tuesday, Wack a mole Wednesday, Thuggery Thursday???


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what?  Nobody likes this one?    I'm hurt now.  Very hurt.
> 
> I suppose they could have made it funnier.  Muck it up Monday, Tag Team Tuesday, Wack a mole Wednesday, Thuggery Thursday???
Click to expand...


Lol. I guess I must've missed it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what?  Nobody likes this one?    I'm hurt now.  Very hurt.
> 
> I suppose they could have made it funnier.  Muck it up Monday, Tag Team Tuesday, Wack a mole Wednesday, Thuggery Thursday???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. I guess I must've missed it.
Click to expand...


Don't you think mine was better?  Maybe I should go into business making memes.


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete

ChrisL said:


>



That is sooooo wrong but at least he's wearing the right shirt.

Reminds me of "What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?"

Wait. Not going there.


----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooooo wrong but at least he's wearing the right shirt.
> 
> Reminds me of "What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?"
> 
> Wait. Not going there.
Click to expand...


Lol.  It's wrong but still funny in an ironic way.


----------



## williepete

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  It's wrong but still funny in an ironic way.



To quote a line I heard long ago about disrespecting your wife:

_*If I were to ever hit my wife, the last sound I'd hear as I lay in an ever expanding pool of my own blood would be the sweet, lilting voice of my darling wife as she asked, "Sweeeeeetie. How do you reload this thing?"*_


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete

More chicks with guns...


----------



## williepete

_*"If I told that little Johnson kid to stop cutting through my yard once, I told him a million times. *_

_*School's out any time now.*_

_*Any time..."*_


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete

ChrisL said:


>



Go white girl!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go white girl!
Click to expand...


She's been taking lessons from Elaine Benes.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Taylor Swift edition.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete

Not sure what we're looking at here or what led to this scene or what's going to happen next, but this picture is begging for a caption.


----------



## Votto




----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> Not sure what we're looking at here or what led to this scene or what's going to happen next, but this picture is begging for a caption.



Redneck love triangle?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I've posted this one before I think.  It's so funny though.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Office bunny.  Lol.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Dot Com

Kneejerkin: Health Care Edition

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

OMG.  That fat kid must have broken his leg.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Life in Charleston at the moment.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Hmm.  I wonder what happened here?  I don't even remember what I posted!    Something naughty?


----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto

Oh no, looks like someone just got themselves drafted.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

With many, many more @ feedly: organize, read and share what matters to you.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I wonder what happened here?  I don't even remember what I posted!    Something naughty?
Click to expand...


Damnit, now I want to know!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I wonder what happened here?  I don't even remember what I posted!    Something naughty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damnit, now I want to know!
Click to expand...


Me too!


----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


> View attachment 51356



I just posted this one the other day!  Copy cat!


----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Those have to be butt implants of some sort!    Yeesh.  That looks so weird.


----------



## ChrisL

This is what is known as the dreaded "bundt."    Much more terrifying than camel toe!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath 

Back boobs, the sequel!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete

Please pardon the language. It wouldn't have the same punch if I cleaned it up.


----------



## williepete




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath
> 
> Back boobs, the sequel!!!



Eeeeewwww.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> Back boobs, the sequel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeeewwww.
Click to expand...


Remember the first picture of back boobs I sent you, WAAAY back when at "the other place?"  This is her sister mamma.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



And stab, stab, stab!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Okay, last Halloween one for now.  I don't want to use them ALL before Halloween.    Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.
Click to expand...


I actually saw it last night.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually saw it last night.
Click to expand...


Ah, I should have known!  Lol!  Was it good?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually saw it last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I should have known!  Lol!  Was it good?
Click to expand...


Yup! I'll post a review later.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually saw it last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I should have known!  Lol!  Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup! I'll post a review later.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have to log off now and get ready to start my day, but I look forward to reading all about it!  TTYL!   

Have a good day everyone, and remember tomorrow's Friday (sorry Gath )


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually saw it last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I should have known!  Lol!  Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup! I'll post a review later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to log off now and get ready to start my day, but I look forward to reading all about it!  TTYL!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, and remember tomorrow's Friday (sorry Gath )
Click to expand...


And I work all weekend! CURSESS!!!

Lol. J/K.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw it last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I should have known!  Lol!  Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup! I'll post a review later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to log off now and get ready to start my day, but I look forward to reading all about it!  TTYL!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, and remember tomorrow's Friday (sorry Gath )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I work all weekend! CURSESS!!!
> 
> Lol. J/K.
Click to expand...


Poor baby.    Well, you get days off when not many others do, so there is your "ha-ha" moment.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie to see on your list?    That movie actually looks pretty good, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw it last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, I should have known!  Lol!  Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup! I'll post a review later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to log off now and get ready to start my day, but I look forward to reading all about it!  TTYL!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, and remember tomorrow's Friday (sorry Gath )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I work all weekend! CURSESS!!!
> 
> Lol. J/K.
Click to expand...


South Carolina.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Whaaat?


----------



## ChrisL

Yoga pants aren't for everyone!


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Whaaat?



This is possibly a photoshopped image.  Either way, that cannot be normal.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



That's adorable!  Lol.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Do you ever wonder if people do this on purpose just to be on People of Walmart?  I mean, can someone really be this . . . weird?


----------



## ChrisL

Photoshopped or . . . could this be real?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

These are the type people that want an Assault Weapon Ban


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> These are the type people that want an Assault Weapon Ban



SMDH - shaking my dumb head.


----------



## Sally Vater




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Did I post this one already?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> Did I post this one already?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


>



Odd.  This is a blank post for me until I reply to it.  ???  Not even a green box.  Just a completely blank page.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



I don't get it because I don't watch college ball.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it because I don't watch college ball.
Click to expand...



they dropped the ball, (fumbled), and lost the game.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it because I don't watch college ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they dropped the ball, (fumbled), and lost the game.
Click to expand...


Well, I understand that much.    It's just hard to get the "funny" if you aren't familiar with the games, you know?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

I know this is pretty bad, but


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Lol.  It took me a minute, but then I saw it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Delta4Embassy

What happens when we cut mechanized infantry defense spending.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



That is very true.  I just started drinking my coffee and I agree.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Not a lot of South Park fans here, eh?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Iceweasel

Sgt_Gath said:


>


That's not the punchline. The punchline is he calls out the window asking how the porch is coming along and she says "Porch? Oh my God, I thought you said Porsche!"


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of South Park fans here, eh?
Click to expand...


Hey, I liked it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of South Park fans here, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I liked it.
Click to expand...


Me too.  Some people just don't know funny.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Green square.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green square.
Click to expand...


----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

His only competition is Mr. Softee!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

What in the hell is this thing???  I can't figure it out!


----------



## ChrisL

No!  All the foods belong to me!


----------



## ChrisL

nom, nom, nom . . .


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> What in the hell is this thing???  I can't figure it out!  [emoji38]



Whatever it is, it's freaking that cat the Hell out! [emoji38]

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Too soon?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Attack of the hover cats!  They're mad as hell, and they aren't going to take it anymore!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
that must make passing a kidney stone seem like a walk in the park......


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


>



Had a dog that did that every time my wife tried to water the trees and shrubs in the back yard.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lettuce!  I hate lettuce!  I kill you!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel

Hooters serves some nice pie at Big Beaver's Y.


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Hooters serves some nice pie at Big Beaver's Y.


 
I didn't see it at first.....!  It's a good one cause it's not "staged" or photo shopped!


----------



## Bonzi

I wonder why "Self Check Out" -- don't even go there, I don't live in TX!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I wonder why "Self Check Out" -- don't even go there, I don't live in TX!



We have self check outs everywhere around here, even the grocery stores.  It's basically for if you only have a few things and you don't want to stand in a long line, you can just check yourself out.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I wonder why "Self Check Out" -- don't even go there, I don't live in TX!



Oh geez, I just read the items.    Checking out isn't the only thing this person does by her or himself apparently!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



This is more annoying than funny, I think.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



That is funnier than your last joke.    Lol.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is funnier than your last joke.    Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
dude needs help.. pronto!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

Rules to live by:


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
or just bored...


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
... I'm sorry, did you say something...?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

DO NOT DATE this woman.....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi

... I love you guys... no .. really....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Gracie

Vigilante said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Gracie

WillHaftawaite said:


>


You shoulda saved that one for Furbys ForBS contest!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



  That is animal cruelty!


----------



## longknife

Vigilante said:


>


Who in the hell would push HER out?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton

WillHaftawaite said:


>



That's good!


----------



## Hugo Furst

IsaacNewton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good!
Click to expand...



Get most of my pics from 2 FB pages.

They have a lot of good ones


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bleipriester

Me creating my new avatar...

Before:





After 1:





After 2:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi

Sgt_Gath said:


>


 
I love that song......


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



This one and the next, little green squares.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song......
Click to expand...


Seriously?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
not really WillHaftawaite  my hubby is the boss, that is just wishful thinking on my part.  But if I were in charge all hell would break loose and our lives would be out of control crazy .... so I guess it's best this way


----------



## Bonzi

Whoever theses fans are .... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## shadow355

ChrisL said:


>





























  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really WillHaftawaite  my hubby is the boss, that is just wishful thinking on my part.  But if I were in charge all hell would break loose and our lives would be out of control crazy .... so I guess it's best this way
Click to expand...












  Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL

shadow355 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


You just lucky I'm in a good mood today.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just lucky I'm in a good mood today.
Click to expand...


Who's Embassy? 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just lucky I'm in a good mood today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's Embassy?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I don't really know.    I thought he was talking about Delta, because that is in his name, Delta4Embassy?  Sometimes when I post here, I feel like I'm back in elementary school!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just lucky I'm in a good mood today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's Embassy?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know.    I thought he was talking about Delta, because that is in his name, Delta4Embassy?  Sometimes when I post here, I feel like I'm back in elementary school!
Click to expand...



_





  ChrisL and Embassy, sittin' in a tree! K-I-S-S-I-N-G!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_
Lol. J/k!

Isn't Delta gay, or something, anyway?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just lucky I'm in a good mood today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's Embassy?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know.    I thought he was talking about Delta, because that is in his name, Delta4Embassy?  Sometimes when I post here, I feel like I'm back in elementary school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL and Embassy, sittin' in a tree! K-I-S-S-I-N-G!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Lol. J/k!
> 
> Isn't Delta gay, or something, anyway?
Click to expand...


I think he's a bisexual but prefers men.  Yeah, I have no idea what this little cartoon collage was all about.    Someone pulling my ponytails.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Yup, poor Ronda got her arse whooped.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Yup, poor Ronda got her arse whooped.



Needs to work on her stand-up game.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Oh come on, that is a terrible picture.  Lol!    She's not the most attractive woman, but she cleans up well.  Meanie!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, that is a terrible picture.  Lol!    She's not the most attractive woman, but she cleans up well.  Meanie!
Click to expand...


Lol. Sorry! 

She's "okay" if she dolls herself up. She's still way, waaaay too butch for me though.

There are also *a lot* more feminine and attractive women in MMA anyway. Take Laura Sanko here, for example.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Or Rachel Wray.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, that is a terrible picture.  Lol!    She's not the most attractive woman, but she cleans up well.  Meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Sorry!
> 
> She's "okay" if she dolls herself up. She's still way, waaaay too butch for me though.
> 
> There are also *a lot* more feminine and attractive women in MMA anyway. Take Laura Sanko here, for example.
Click to expand...


Yeah but, can she fight?  I like the fact that these women take their sport seriously and aren't there to just look like the MMA version of lingerie football.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, that is a terrible picture.  Lol!    She's not the most attractive woman, but she cleans up well.  Meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Sorry!
> 
> She's "okay" if she dolls herself up. She's still way, waaaay too butch for me though.
> 
> There are also *a lot* more feminine and attractive women in MMA anyway. Take Laura Sanko here, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but, can she fight?  I like the fact that these women take their sport seriously and aren't there to just look like the MMA version of lingerie football.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Lol. Dunno actually, because I don't really follow the sport.

She probably does alright in her weight class.

I like Rousey as an athlete. Don't get me wrong. I just don't think she's really "attractive," per se.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Or Rachel Wray.



Well, I already know that you prefer more petite girls.    I agree that both of those women are more feminine than Ronda, but I admire the effort that she puts into her sport.


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## my2¢

Thankfully isn't nude:


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

I know someone who has this bumper sticker.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> I know someone who has this bumper sticker.




Besides me?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



OMG!  That is so bad.


----------



## longknife




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## williepete




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>




Now that's what I call a shithead


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a shithead
Click to expand...

 
I didn't even think of that!!! good one! (I'm so dumb!!!)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a shithead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that!!! good one! (I'm so dumb!!!)
Click to expand...


----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

The dangers of texting while walking.


----------



## ChrisL

Texting while climbing a flight of stairs, also potentially dangerous activity.


----------



## ChrisL

Yet another candidate for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bleipriester

Manonthestreet said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bonzi said:


>


30 minutes? They deserved it!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife

WillHaftawaite said:


>



I'm not a Democrat so I can't share this.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

MisterBeale said:


>


 
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...k-reg-6-classic-video-game-console/1040881386


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

NEED THAT TURKEY DONE NOW??


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>




Yes, amazing.

(Does the small print at the bottom give her contact information?)


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, amazing.
> 
> (Does the small print at the bottom give her contact information?)
Click to expand...

 
Look... I'm not doing your research for you!  You're on your own!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 55612



My cousin got one last weekend.  If he gets another one, I'll be getting some venison.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin got one last weekend.  If he gets another one, I'll be getting some venison.
Click to expand...


Sounds tasty! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin got one last weekend.  If he gets another one, I'll be getting some venison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds tasty!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


If he gets more than one, he always gives some away to us because he won't have room for it.  I got quite a bit last year.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
.... but not financial freedom.... need another candle for that...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
If this ever hits the FZ I'm dead....
I'll be called Spidey for eternity......


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this ever hits the FZ I'm dead....
> I'll be called Spidey for eternity......
Click to expand...




Bonzi said:


> If this ever hits the FZ I'm dead....
> I'll be called Spidey for eternity......


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this ever hits the FZ I'm dead....
> I'll be called Spidey for eternity......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this ever hits the FZ I'm dead....
> I'll be called Spidey for eternity......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Funny?

I thought you would have said thank you.

Whatsa matta?

top not skimpy enough?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this ever hits the FZ I'm dead....
> I'll be called Spidey for eternity......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this ever hits the FZ I'm dead....
> I'll be called Spidey for eternity......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny?
> 
> I thought you would have said thank you.
> 
> Whatsa matta?
> 
> top not skimpy enough?
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



I am going to copy this one.  I know some people who would really get a kick out of this!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 55708


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to copy this one.  I know some people who would really get a kick out of this!
Click to expand...



How many you think will set it up?


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to copy this one.  I know some people who would really get a kick out of this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many you think will set it up?
Click to expand...


I don't know, but I know plenty of people will think about it after seeing this.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

I'll just take one:

*1.  Doing what I want to do when I want to do it without any negative repercussions.*


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


>


That's not funny!


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not funny!
Click to expand...

 
you're right .... its hilarious!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Not a problem of mine though.
I'm so weird, I never know when hubby may walk out so I have to stay pretty trim....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Not a problem of mine though.
> I'm so weird, I never know when hubby may walk out so I have to stay pretty trim....



Who cares?  Really.  Can you stop talking about yourself ever?


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi . . .


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



I'm confused.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
Click to expand...


But, but... Logic, and stuff!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but... Logic, and stuff!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

_

_


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

.......*SCATMAN!!!!!!!!!!*.......


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
Weird on so many levels... who keeps a plant (real or fake) on the top of their couch.....?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


>



--LOL


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
oh please, nothing shocks you.............


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, nothing shocks you.............
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please, nothing shocks you.............
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
yeah well that could be a problem....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## jon_berzerk

Bonzi said:


>




in the poster 

the "sex" portion should extend over the cooking washing ironing section 

hopefully  it leads to sex 

--LOL


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the poster
> 
> the "sex" portion should extend over the cooking washing ironing section
> 
> hopefully  it leads to sex
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


Lol.  You probably mean napping?


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the poster
> 
> the "sex" portion should extend over the cooking washing ironing section
> 
> hopefully  it leads to sex
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  You probably mean napping?
Click to expand...


you do not understand how the male mind works apparently 

"napping" does not lead to sex 

--LOL


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the poster
> 
> the "sex" portion should extend over the cooking washing ironing section
> 
> hopefully  it leads to sex
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  You probably mean napping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do not understand how the male mind works apparently
> 
> "napping" does not lead to sex
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...


No but doing housework leads to napping!


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know about you, but I think this is pretty funny.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Holy crap!  That is one scary looking little girl!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



Posted this one already.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted this one already.
Click to expand...

 
Haha! I missed it!  (obviously)!  .... GMTA!  .... or so good worth posting again!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted this one already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha! I missed it!  (obviously)!  .... GMTA!  .... or so good worth posting again!
Click to expand...


It's adorable!  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!  That is one scary looking little girl!
Click to expand...


Nobody messes with her "Frozen stuff" and lives, damnit!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I don't know why, but this rather creepy guy cracked me up!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

In case some people don't know get it, it's from this song, Don't Ya, by the Pussy Cat Dolls . . .


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

Darth Vader Thriller


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Darth Vader Thriller



Who knew that Darth Vader and the Storm Troopers had rhythm?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante

Women learn early!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
This made me laugh so hard... I don't know why!!!??


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Wanted dead or alive!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
... awww


----------



## Bonzi

I love Bill Clinton humor!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

Accident?  Have a change of heart about a sex change operation?  You too can replace your penis because here, penises grow on trees.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>



Shame so many failed to learn that in real life


----------



## Hugo Furst

Don't know why?

After all, he was raised by a carpenter.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

I wanna live here!   Go Go Power Rangers!!!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>



I've been doing it wrong all these years?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mad Scientist

Even the Japanese say this.



ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete

Bonzi said:


>



Whenever I give my wife a present I wrapped, she looks at it then at me with that ever so recognizable "bless your heart" look.


----------



## longknife

This is only one of dozens of great Star War digs @ feedly: organize, read and share what matters to you.


----------



## longknife

Couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

namvet said:


>


----------



## IsaacNewton

longknife said:


> Couldn't stop laughing!



That is frigin hilarious. trump is such a dumbass, the sophisticated voice just plays the juxtaposition perfectly.


----------



## ChrisL

williepete said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I give my wife a present I wrapped, she looks at it then at me with that ever so recognizable "bless your heart" look.
Click to expand...


A tip for you . . .  use gift bags!


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I give my wife a present I wrapped, she looks at it then at me with that ever so recognizable "bless your heart" look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A tip for you . . .  use gift bags!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Is it just me, or does that guy really resemble the cat?    Oh!  Laughing so hard right now.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Oh my.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I have no idea what's going on here.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Dying from stupidity is dying from "natural" causes.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Wooooow... [emoji38]

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



  Now, THAT is funny!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Christmas card fail!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
oh that is priceless!  LOVE!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
This is the kind of text I'd be likely to get by my husband..... he's such an annoying brat!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
Click to expand...

 
always have to one-up me huh?  I see!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


>


 
.... and if really older, "health"!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



I just posted that one like two pages ago.  Stop stealing my jokes!


----------



## ChrisL

Where has Sgt_Gath been lately anyway?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted that one like two pages ago.  Stop stealing my jokes!
Click to expand...

Jesus. It's not like she showed up in the same dress.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted that one like two pages ago.  Stop stealing my jokes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus. It's not like she showed up in the same dress.
Click to expand...


I'm only joking around.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


>




Is that a threat, or an offer?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

I don't hate Trump but....

HANG TEN!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Where has Sgt_Gath been lately anyway?



Here!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



I'd kiss that.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd kiss that.
Click to expand...


What about this one?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd kiss that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this one?
Click to expand...


Now, that's just *ass*cessive.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



Chicken butt!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTExMVFhUXGB0WGBgYFhcZFRYXFxcfFhcYGRofHSggGB8lHhcVITEhJSkrLi4uHR8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0lICUvLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIALEBHAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgMEAAIHAQj/xABJEAACAQMCAwUFBQUFBgMJAAABAgMABBESIQUTMQYiQVFhFDJxgZEHI0KhsVJywdHwFYKSsuEkMzRDYvF0osIWFyU1VHODw9L/xAAZAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMABAX/xAApEQACAgICAgIBAgcAAAAAAAAAAQIRAyESMQRBE1FxMpEiYYGhseHw/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDlYlJYKMZZgoycDLHAyfLeujQ/ZvfqzIWtCVkEZPOlA1NGJB/yemCPnXJmJNH7zj9zcRyrNO8gkYSOGxhnRBGrHA6hVUfIVBxjWy3jKbmuDpnQbv7OL+IKzNaHLogAmlzmR1jHWHoCwz6ZpO7V8JubKdkkTJj05ePmPCC6hlGsouG3G1dZ7fj/AOKcD/fb/NFRjtbOz2nGkY5WOIhAei5tFfb+8SaKwwXSKZ/LzZac5X+y/wAHCRaGaLmtq0n8bKVjz0wHI0nfbGaM31qPZ44o8ByoJwrFiq+IAG49fWu58TeJZDbaHkRrYryFRTGI86CTkgdCFx5UF7FS8624ffE55VjLE7ebBoQST55gk+prfCvs5Xt2cS7PcHvZ2mSxRpGABfDomlSSB77DqVbYeVXew/FwkM8jRSykAEaEZlG34iBgfOnL7ALx2kvAW2McchH/AFsXyfpimnsfduLLhDBsG5ndpiABzGkt7mdy23jIqt8hReNSQKOP8LsVuHMzOXOrWUXLPg7g6VydI8+lNHs1zdW8xtDCI7dNcrSO4YjDkogCMNuWRuRvtT5BEtrDdNbgRs/E4gxUAZElzAjj4FWYY9TRO0s4vbOJKygJJFAZfDOpJUYn+6Bv6UFhXs1HH+BQxGHePROVwUIK69bYVtwcA+JANMV/2Ou0lihMUGqbUqMtzLheWms62MGRsNsA5PlUH2g3brxgo4HeECx//aDAr8DzGnrq3ErpRznPvWwLr/fiIH1OqhHFFtpoJyXh3Ye6SeSBUtzPFGsrMbiTRolLhQPuMlsxNnOB0qDh3ALlorSSWKGZLx15IaeQKjNGZRzV5Xd7qtgrq3wPWuoWv/zW9/8ACW/+e4qPsNy24dw2Nve9njlT4xKmf84HwJpvhhd0ajlUX2dXl1LPyjbRpBNyWRppNIdUSQ6SId1xIu5APXaoR2QZIHu5Y4BEk5gZkuJA4Zbj2cso5QBGrcd4beXSujwNCLbjRuAxhF3LzAmNRT2eDIGSBn40oyTxvwGaCPHevSI01IX0G4WVMhSQTpxnHrRcIpGBCdnbSZC+s9SNRAEm3jt73xYGgqWURAEJaQ6sHPddVz72n8XyyfMVIivBhJAyydRqXCsPIDz+dayLllmD6WHkNvgVPX61xqTvbNQ58K4MjIOWI388MC35+NGLAlTpBxjYg0I4NIkoDow1DqNsg+YPXFG47YdR18aNfRaHRYkcEev60D4gdvI/yq7dylegNB+KyE4xuf19MVmyyRPw6AAavPp5b+oqtOSHxuN8jrk+dbWjabdTnHeJxj16H6isN6rHDLuP49PiNxWCHre8AXONxsRjxFW14hq9P6xSqbk7gbEdd81SXjJ6Egb79dx4/wBGtbNxOh2xjYYbfO/qKFXPBEa4jbqq6iv7PexkfUE49aUj2kZenht6EfLx6VZg7UuvqM+Ph/rTKQvBmt/dpz5JZDtqKKOndXYLufHGfmKg4pDzwTqA27unqB5Z8qnsUVzKwOdZ1BfFcbg4+Bxt5Cq7pKrlSpz4AKcAHzb+FBsdHPrmNkdVmzgEkj/qyd/XYLTFwKFI54nOFHUEdDlTjPz2z/rRPiXZ1pu8CAcjfG2Tt3h4UWn4K7wRxoELAp7pIA0kE+Hp8aZytA6Dk9/rh7oJJ2BAORnbPTbbzoXGXjfDLlSBvvtRW3idCF2Ub+us+Of6zU7xr1JGcb4yFHwOKyEbNc6FyOh8fD/ShM8jFj3/ANKvzHC5Ugjr/Xp61UEHjpz9KDMji8LLp38q3tGUnSTgMCM+WdqFFvKt7dt66HElgnxkdH4/21u5rm1ndIdVqSY9KOFbJU98GQk+4OhFQ8W+069ZLuN4rfF2umQhZMqOUIe53z4AHfO9L6TF48eIofdxnbNJGUrOjNGHDS2h4j+1niDQ6SkHN5fK9p0HnaPHx05zvnGM+FT8K+0uG14T7BBDMZWiZC7smhXlB1suN8AsxAI+Nc5W607Y67VXA3qts4hr7E9qrqwkeWERtzFCOsillIU5B2ZSCMnx8aZuC/aJc28YjMdqUR2khzC33Bk191AJB3VEjKPEKSM4rnVlGzOFU48SfIVa4hMGGlTsvT1pHJp0Ad+C9vbmETBuVcLJNz2EyE4l1KwdNLDSAUUhcHBAxitrft3dtJc5aJjeBY3JiY8saTGoiAkGAA/Qk7753rnkV2wohwri6JPFKyllRwzKMZON9s7dcVrkAbPtM4nK17C0rxNNAiYZInjDYfmKrgytnBz0I940St+2V7dtcktAjSpEpURORiJmbK/e5XOsg5zsB0pM4tx1bi6lmK4DnKqcZAAwBRjspeRLdxv0UqVbbpn/ALUHOSGHPinaS9tn9sL2pkuVFuU5MgReQXdcHn5yea30FKh7bX1qbNAsOLNCqHQ/3itHy8SDmb9AdsbgGjP2oxBuHRaT3hdZAOxIaE9PpSr7fHMYvuyWWNUJY4749446n60JTktozC/CvtLv4TMVhtiLiYztqRyAzIqYH3g7uIx19a2j7YTMGgmEMYef2kskLagTIJcBjIQoyMdDtmlvjnD2HeVgQfw9CD/0/wAqIcAs5JCkm2DkHPhj/tSvI2gWFO0V5JIvfRJFXDo4LZAPiACMjz3oJY8TZjtHF65U4P502cR4fhAS3QY22A9KXYuGNr091P3mAPyHX6CpRrobtjZwKZTg6EBx1Qn+JNMeMDIP12+hoLwexihAaWRc+WT+lX73icbjEbrj4Ng/lRXRdIh4nIMZxg/TP64NCbicEDJHXADe74+OKtyI7K2QCvhg5HyIOR86DcXkK4A2DAEefkehoFEe390DJyySqkjBG656Hfw9frt0NNeLEM0bqFkQ93A2ZdWD6bddvXyOdeEwmSYgk+voB1ODsfGoOJQcy4HKwHzunidsHY9QVJ7w36g52w6roD+yzf8AFwOo36/LoQfM/Shk8ysoY7McY8T038sCrvHeGZcKo3+OMef6VRPCWfUTsBvnPrjx+f59KCSDZBp8M/16fWrURHQHfGRvt8/Soha6W0nJPrUnsfjqOfSlY6JYrh4yGVtJwBnz8tvgKaOHdoecmJUTUNtwcPjyOdjtv4dKVlBHUZPnXks6jock9f68KybM0hyjnX/ljTnfrkb/AK9a8FvOGDI+nPvFdz13xvgZ86VLTioXA3/r4Uag46MbNW2K0N9vdY2cN5Z2Hy863e2zkg9fQ5H86Vrfjig7/nuaO2HE1de6wB8jtTqQjiVpHZM5GrHQ4wD6Yqo10xOf6/WjLWx69fgR9OhodNw1s7AY9SBQaMmcS4narC8iBg+liobBGcHGcHcVQjrtnEew1tNAVC6rud2k14ZeWoy2FXp5fHJ32Fcgv7ZUIA6jY02DyI5FS7ISg4uy3aQtgEHIrW7OetR20uj51pczaqols0p8irIRW0JzsRWj9alJxTMEY8nRuhKHY9dqswxZ6biqWc1vBcFTSlHiLdxZkjK7+YqmsO+AMGiFgWeQCPqevlXRYOzCSKrsMOPEUksqj2BYZM5lJaspGsbHxojEix4INdG4p2dSWLSQMgda5rxThj25IO48KSORTBPDKI+9ur+OaxtuWyvhwzBTnDCPBB8jv0pStoxny1fr4VBw+ZjaoAM6rooB6tGuPzqbj0bQzSDpowgHrimkmIE4LPXtqzWnDklSRo1fC5yNhsW3x896D8P4i67Hxq1HLJq1DcEdPnmhxoQLcT4m4BQuV/zH50uw8SdSRF1G5ckAKPMk7CiHHImlUN4/nS47Z7v4V8OmpvM/H8hTwihtoNWV1k6mcuQcFtXLjB8tT5LfDANN/BuJISAdB9VWU/mxX8hXOIUDMNRzjYDoAPIeVNPCtC4x+XT69TWmkPFs6dbsgRgBjI2wD/OlviEHMhXA7ygj8+lLvFrl1BYMwKjOQSMeXSr/AGE4+9wJYZjqkjwysepQ7EHzwcfWpU2rLpq6CXCYQjtqGCVwPDZiF6/M1DPZyG7SQA8sbg52GOgPr6/zNX71fEeIK4+VW+LMI7KUjb7s49Ntv1pUyjQtcb43CrHvgtkatPiR136fIVCvaKIhdiB06d3Hy6+fXxpJnRmQuiliGycb6VG+fQetX+CO/fDIQhGdwQBj1+tX+NUR+V2MVxeREEqQD55/13qunEYVGx1E/wBbVZ7McKDwySsBpaTC58VAwflmqfGeHxLnSp1ehG/yz+tTpXRXk6sgueIR9dz5f0KGz3uemwqKO3LNpAohddn3AyMn+FPUUJcmQxPqGxya1Vmz/L/vVYWcief1qeNGb8Iz+dEyZP7QfUH51JBxSWI+8SPQ5/7VFoIGSh28dJryCw1nIcn/AAg/60NG2Mdp2nkO230/Wp3vnbfOPpVHh3DWXfA+e5ouBipsdBa7ujMCrNpJ/EpGrGk6hkEEbDY1zvtbADcA8uKIaAojjBBAUbO+fxN5082vDORIguA3eQlT01MF656keG1TcT7OpdzNIiKdMSiRiCMDG5LMcsw2APlXleJkWGVeh88eS0ciuUxg1UaSi/HLA2k8kBdZQuMMNgQRkHGTj4UG8a92LUlaPPaa7N1XbNaMatxJtXnI3rDxkkVUUk7UX4fwMudzUlpAoo5w24UGo5MjXR0wp9hrs5wRIt8b04RyDGKWLHiS9M1Y4hxIIurNcDcm9nVqglxG60g1zTtDxPmMVI2q/wAT7V5GKU7271nNdWDC07ZyZ8iapMfvs+4astsu2THxG3bbycqpoR9plwv9pXQAwFk04+CgE/Om37FoTyJfH/a7c/Tvfwrn3babXxC7c7Ezyfk2kfpXXWzk9Fe1kzReCXah3D0UirR22BqUnsUII+QRQ6SyVdR8evpWjOwBx41o95sBWiqGTPI+Fux1KBg01wcIKxhsYNB+DcRA+NFrjixKkZoSkxo0aW51JLGxBZlIA8yNxj6V79nIUXDDAyVZfcw2SQ2GPj7poY3e0srbg7detdJ7J2bFQGRAx3LKME7YyfXelTrX2WSvZDxK0z0+lU+28mbJVH48Dbf1o/2gQRjI8PPofj50i8UumldcNsOgztn09f5VkqZW9WKUXB7lAWSNnQ9cA/MelFOE2E7oYlj5UR3d5D0HjjNP9pdMsICAZ+PT5eNKXG7l2/3kjMP2cYXr5Yw1P8jehHBXZnFOPRxIsEO6oNIIGQSPnSxNMWzqyc+pO/z6VvM7se6D/hG3w8qms4t9wWPkD40UqRrsN9m+FAAOxA8gTR+VI+ucgee2KWZrO6cDCEDrj+fjWkUVz7vujyxv/i/1qbVjphuUws2258v6Fey2a4BAB9AMGh0dkIt3k3Ph+L8qJWh1e7uPOlGRSntGfoCo+P8ApUcPDQDvjPwwaNm2PrXosfXPyrWaipDAyjYn9a9a3bP/AHqeZNAzk1tBdAjOfyxRMVnup5CjzZkCD7lScaFGAS2dsn19KvTLIsUkjFe6CAMjfxU7Hfy+VK3A5/ac9xpMYBY6cr+yB4kZx/CiDCRu6BnTgDGyjB7x336dSPKvIzY/4qZbG7joU4+zkrxyzysQcMwHVnI/QfnS4F3rvF1wv2Ro11apMBgF2w3hg+I3zST9q93CTEkZV3YmaaTRh2k2QKGxkqAOnoK9HxfLc58Gv9HHmxJK0I8U+DVqFS5wBvVGGRc9fnVyK7CnKZJ8zXe0zlLktsUHeIHp415DPiq41Mctkmo5nI86RxseM6L8XFdLVrxPjuoYBNAZXOahZqKwx7G+aVUT87fevHNRAVMiZ6daqSOyfYC5Kyr4CZGPyjauWcffVdXDZzmaU588yE19EQPDw1Le2gtZGIXKMikrJIcLJzGAODg5yfPyrnn2vdnoxerLEmkTR63AGBrDFSceoxn1pHJIdRb0jmUTHzq8kp8ar3tmV8Khhk86GmrFlGmMNuQRmtZFX0oSLgruDRWCVl3mdlOMiNMCQjwLHH3Y+OT6UtC0e2wye6C3wGf0oh/ZdwRlYmx64UfmRVL+2JidMY0+Q3Z/m7EkfLArx7jJGv76Q9FyWUH1zkt8B9a3EKC3DrKQNpdYifITRavprro1txFbdQDgM2AoJ3IAyenXwrmFnaTEanmEUa7lU0qgwem2FJ9BqPpXRESO9hyrnWmwcbMCPeVh60klTs6cbtUV+O8QEq4yCT0+nj5UHsuC4PNc9zHXYZGfM1QS1kafkaXHUsWJQ4zjbT3jnzDU2cSTRb8qONjkYHLJUjG5736edK3RbiCrfijltLw6U1BVwCc56fvfEbV7dW6MxU5Uj/px+oqxwznRjSqRxqr79SSD16nc7HJoxLGJEIkIYb9BhgR1IIPlvS99GWuxXfszG2cfkavcP4DGm4Xfpuc1fS2IAEfuefj8KtRpjrWVh0QraBR1oBx3iQjBA6/CmC4egPFoowNTeO1Ewv2kLzPknIpotbcKAMUEt7lIzgVafiox16VmYNhalxtS0nGjn+vlXqcaODkfzrGC92oI3oVgDxqk3FQxPeHpQuTiQycstFRbNaQM7McZjhhnSSRgDpdUA99lPQN1U70f4PzZEEjdxSTuAcnxK/EAiudxAGivCuNTIRGHblM4LLgNkjYHcZ+lbyPG5puPZDDm40n0dCl7SxrInNclCdDMQGdMj9jrjbwFXb20gnljeRYJAigxKh5hIbcGTwIHipob2js0lhTQmW2Ik04GCMkdMnH60K4DYNFqfAygJLpIVYdNt9m69PGvMjCCjyi2mdMlJvrQI7b8YNzcBmj0lBp1FAjOPwsVAAAx09PGg8G5AFdM7cW/tUAnYiSVUU5VcHJ6oQB3vL0x0pRveGpb28TkSCZ9RYNjSADgKB1yPHNeh4+eE4JL8HHlxyTtgZ5iDjNVbhm86ru5JzW4J8c121RGzUxMd615JHWrsTDwNWbDg0txII4lLuegA/MnoB6nahyBYJApn7DcJW4ulVxqRe8w/QH+vCnXgH2Uog13TiWTBIhRmWIEftyDvN/d09Opp74N2Qjj6Iqq2O7GNK7D9rAJ61pbVItCCe5Oh2spFVANQ6egpJ+0KwErqyuGOnGnukj1ABzTHFwdP2Rt5nOP59K2bgMRGCi/Lbp06Y3oSXKNDRcYyvZxK54JlijKVzvggjf50p8e4fymFfSr8EUDuswx+EnUhHkQ2R9MH1pY7TfZ7bXYY96GTwZN036ZQ7H5EfGoxxSi+x5zjJHCeHNpVpcZIIVARkayMlsf9Ix8ytS8Mj1SEk+pJ+O5J86ZbrsVPbMYpQCuvKOvusMYbI8D3U2/OpuIdnNKhlHdG5G+Sf5/pT2SlAFXFsZO5F3R+Jsbn4+fwqu/3B5aL3m2/ez+03j+6u3mTRvh8LyHGnSvgB0+fmfU17xWxY7acMNlPlnqfpn60vI3DVgLEkrhQ2QgyWPQt0G3QAE7D/Wj3AuKezGKKFdmOZHbq4IJLH00qSPiKoi2aONsDyUDzB94/HoPnVyMKZJcDoGUemmMqP0oOQYpoM2naa3nYHLRyZx5jfG2fLpTIkbDrk52G5+o/hXH0tyrDHnnPl6/Lr8qY+G9rJYkUncPkRq3UIDgsfnsPM6j4ClpPaKrK1qQ/PbKcjT6582OMmrNpBsfMb/kR/E/lS/B2pUrkruTj6AE/qKtJxolZSo6RMduue7j9a1bC5qghLcJGNzhSNx6Zx9Qf63qje8RRDgkYOCD4EHoaUrniLSH1wJANxkHuSL9fyWshhZozESSU70Z80bqv1xt5k+tahef0N1iA+5NCu19hiPK/Og9lx5YAAWzUfFOPG42HSlSYyYuu/hmpYoyerYArJrLxHWqnsz9N6rpm2Go5kUZLAfxoVd8XTOVy38qo3Fp3STnIPjmoUtu71zRUUBzkVrziRZsjYVULk771eNumN9jUXLA261ZURaZSp47F/Z1dXsPtKywQxa+WrSsQXckKAoAPViF9TsAaSoEy1dy+yy7b+z+RdQN7GZwIblJEBSZplCAqG5ikTFdLgbEjOwJpuyYp8TM1ofYnSWS9TAIiMjrytOpDGOmk6v2M+dR8B41MSYniBJYK6SIAS2AFDk4I2+FdNseFS2Q4zI1xJNMIA8U7kGYIIZGQE4xlWB6DBwDjwpe+2ydYrmzlA+9eIjVnSCVdSpbxbGpsb+JrlzeLDi2ls6MeZ2k+jSz4nEsYjVRFsVkZVdhzCdQJx0Y5Uee4pO7T2zPcrpBfI0sAG5us98goe9nBzgDpXUext468NvJF7je0rjHhlLcbZ9KY5YlHEr2UACRbCHS2BqGqS5Jwf7ifQVPx/DjGsie2jZct3Fo+cbbg5MzRlH7qliCjBk8tQxlfnVSK0k2AhkOrJTEbHWo8V27wwRuPMV9K284N3w8tu89jMrt4vp9ncAnx96Q/M+dEOFcLSJbbcH2K3MB9Dy4j/lTPzrt4HNR869kux03EZJUg5SmIAvzGZfeJGBhG37p64rqfZNLa3t4xHpiMsaynJzK+QGyzYGcEgeAAI6Vd+yyyWNiQMPJbJLKSO80kjs7k/MkAeAA9asfZyf+H649gQjcY6rnHzBoUtDJUSw8ZV2hS35U8krHSrSNGoXltKZFYI+pToxkAjfrRPh3HIsETFIpVZ1aNXMuAkjJqHcB0nSdyo8vCqXCZ2lTgksh1SPGWZj1JeyLMfmcGq/CZZVe62S3iPEgOcGLSzsZkXlcsJsrbRai2wycU3E1jAO1diFLG7h0qdLNrGkHbYnoDuNuu9TntFaf/UR7EL131MGZRjrkhHP90+VLklus1zxW0C9WtrgD9piihsev3EefjVq+mHtEsx/5V7bQg/vxLH+t4wo0AJ/+1NjjPtUXvaM6ttecaf3s7Y60C4r200CR0iheNJFjGLgid9TIoZYjFpO8nQvuB1o5FwRAoi2z7U13j964Muf/ADUA4pxJmsbyVGwy36qD5cq7ii/9Fag2ax8RuZpvZDZBZeUZnE8yKmjWIwVMSyhsktscEY9RQaN4pI1I2JTWYznKeBAYga1BONQHiM9RlxFwx41yy3cWw1Ku2Az3GHPnuI0/wihN1cmS14Y8p1NI7Kxb8QNrMTn07oJ/dpZQVDKbsFcL7NXbRpKkVqFdVcZuZMgMAwz/ALP13qjdcMu3FuTDb/fymFP9oc4ZUkclvuOmIW6Z6ii1lYxpw7icSKuj2jGnSAN4bfIK4wepHrRrgQgS14asqHPOKwadgkojm3IBAxyxKMbjcbeIHxxfo3JoSYey95O88Spbq1u6xuTO+CTGs2V+43GHA3x40JueA3UUV3dFIDHBI0cgEz6iwxkr9zgj7wdSPGuhqYgOO88MYdf3oX3jH7BFrC+uM4pZt1jHAOJCIaY+c+gEoSEzHpBKEqTjHQn60Pih9G5soTfZxfR5LLbuFUkrHOxlK4IOhWiUE+WSBmqln2CuLyNLhDBGsozAkkjK7oF7pUBDpGkAjqcbnHSuwX5HtLCMYufZm0M2TEF19CAQfewfhSP2Ld7iwsre7jltn0YsrmKVNTgQkgrpYlG5QOVcYbGdj3RlhgukZzb7E6PgFx7O9wViEUEpgkVpDzRIsghfYIVO5A97fFWbYlEfSNmaOP5HJP8AkWiVxKYeE8Qt5JA0ycRVSdR1SEzwOXwSW72S2MnGSMnFL78QMcMeSO87H/CFA/PVUssaaori2tmWF0HIDAA50+uHGkn5Ej61vbv0816+eltmH5/nQK/uNM509dx8we7n5hd6vvcAOT/1MPTBJFTcaLKirxjgGpyQ2M77eed8emc49CKDX3B5Y01hsjptTkTqj1eI6/Lun9E/OqrW7suVbUPECspsDgmc99vkB940TteMNkZ2HjWnGLArnu438fOhkSb9a6KTRC5RY520kcinB/1qykAjxgA5/Kk23uWQ4bb0o/ZXOtd/9alKFFYzs04/w8EcxcbdQKXw5/rFMM4xkjO/UeBoO8O/QU8ehJ92BkfFOXZD7SLixhNuIoZ4S4lCSqTokBDBlIPgyq242IBGKSjXf/s+4RDdcHsCYoy8d2pZtC6iEuGbDHGSNJAwfCr0c5z6D7Wb0T3EzrBKtwixyQuh5OhAQFUasjZ3zknOd/CrUv2lTXXtXPjRmnt/Zo0QaY4QWOphlic4Y+eTjoBXaZOBW6X1xOYIdC2cWBy005Ek7MemM4C/QUCfslaXltwtJNcUjW4kDQpEpZhCmouSpz72cY3NZp1oxzng/bG4jtZ4MwqjuJe/G7SFlCDAIkUAfdr4eJo9a9r75roXL8hWlhWB4+S/JZFZ3Xbmli2XcA6gNzsan4R2DtpgPaLiXW9xLaokAiBAheRDJIHDEZMTHbAAKjfrVyy7G2cVnxRJzJK9uzrzcd9V5CyR8tdWCQr53x3i3hXMseWqUqLKcPasC3/am59ttp9cIeBXWKMREQxoylGDIJMkkafx/gXA65YIOMXre0AXFv8A7V3ifZ5DpzEkH3Y5+V2VTvnffxrxeDRXkk900MtusFvD91DHbtO7BZHZlHfQg6sAY1EjwxQ6RYFlkgiujcwlrfMkZQsEebRJGxXCasaskYOHXbzWMc3JPncf6b/78jSlja/TsY+GSyJIJLWSFByhE4kjZ8FGOMKsyaTvg9enpvLwVms2iAQShbdYSwdI9wV05DsAOh6E17xnhsS37pHKtqkVqHcRw26sVd+4sZYFWOYXJ1Kcd3HXI8HB2N3ZxvM0scsE0ymaGEzKV5IKuNGg7SL+EEYO5zXSotEbQPlub1RaPzbNHt10rEkDckF4xE2cSgEKDhdJUddjkAQWnF7pA6mS2Jeb2nTJbMwSTXzBoHOGFyikEksCTg9MWrDs+ps5pXvnt40ubkNtbJGAl1Iq7mPuknGN8DOAOgoV2WsRcWl7K7ZdbVC2qOJyWMUjHdkJXw6YrbsvF4+F8bYw8FvJVvJLp8TtLGqrywsESnYOCruzE/dx4Oo7E4A3yZazdreQSPGkssnPLDLRxyK6vGNypkCiOMZ7urST3fBT4nwGKCFGuL945Gg1I8iwizL4zy1yusMSdWA+SMnPhVvsZ/tTXDXeJHjgjeLXHG6xrKrFmUEe/lMHI6Kvma2+mLKOPjyh+zDrQ33OE4u7Unl8vT7LKY/e1Z/4nOfnjHhSxf8ACryO2ktObE6SSm4kKRffB2mE55eZiPeGwKHA6560Q7J2pkhtVW+lUywmVEiituVHGNLKsoZGZWxIoIVgMggYqjDw5jaJOXVJm4lymKQw7FuImFmRmRn6EkBifLcUaZOMop7VkMvaO9WcTsbNZRGYgWt3DuhKuA3+0ZOGGxG3ePntp2Y4pLKsUUs1uFtCWXShRmzE8alnMrAe+dgoOQKYW4NCnE4FmuFuZHSQcqRLfUqaNQdlVAT3kYBjt4dc0FS5VSccM5irJeprVLbSS90Rb4DSA4wCpyBjwBFCn7ZWU8b1GH9y6sU4aWESxCKeVZHDQs0gOhFIV+cAQeT10nGd817cw3SiBVmg020pmjBt3JyVkjAc88BgFmboF3A+FeWacuKNMbqir4Asy90dd/Eb+hNQX16w3zsfDxqUptBhjUmT2VzeRPcSia1zcOJHDW0hGVjWIBR7QMDCDrnfPwpc41xK6aK5tjLa6Lhi7aYJAwbCghPviAMRg7g+NWrq/JGAPzpX4hasx1AH+IOaT5ZFl4yYXT7Qr83Jkb2RX5fKBMM2gqW15/32eo65+VDeC9vryygS30QS8gYheSJ9cf4eoYZGGIGMbbZNaS8LzEHC+OSN9s9SPKlu8ORpY6hg4P4gOuD5jaqLI2QljUS/L2suZbea2flEXE3Pkcxnmh+YsmEbXpVcxgY0nA2qtxKckRDc6Ygcfvsxz9MUFSMqQeoPTFFZ2Grf8AC/EaQB9MH61pbBHXRrI5Ejt457vzOavW8DNJMuQMuxXyPeJ/SqtqoaUepXr47DP61eC6Sv7R6/p/CkkUiFOFu2WR8HI+XTf/zKKsLbBTlSdj0HSouFSFm6Yxt/H+NXypwd+8KkygH7QcOEg1D40kXNsR1x/GuhJLv4Yobxfg3NOpRj4dDVISonONiSpJ2wD6/60S4Q7RthgQD44zRMcBce8Klj4O22x+Rp3JMRRaJ7iYadt/U7GgFxbgtncU2xcLfTg5qt/ZR8qmpUO42c4CV3L7EO1dpb2Dw3VxFEyzsyK7AEqUQgj+8GriKx11jst9nUc3BzfrLLz+VM4jAjMZaFnVF3XVvoGd/Guq36OWKXsax2/s5ODTMbiNbp7aVOWWxJq76oNPX8WR8ascJ7Y2C/2Zm7gHKtiknfHcblRrhvI5BHypR7d/ZbFbWsc0ck8k0kkcQQiPBaQHZQqA5zgDek/jf2dcQtYhNLANGQrFZEYxliAocA7ZLDcZG43o2zP+R1js32n4dHGzJeW0MjX87zk4DzRNPK0e+MspVoTq6YBFQS9qLCYcZg9thQ3DDlOzfdsGtI4shvHDIwON65vcfZhxRWVGtgCxCr97FgsVZsA6sZxGxPy8xUT/ZlxRNTG3AKKzkc2LOlOrAatxsf6IzgDZ2B49GNby3ptrrkqsDSyDkMFz3JhjvAEg4bB7zad80a7S8Tt5L2Sa3KmIrb63UHTJIs5Luv7WEMWXGQdOM92uS8e4Rd20dvNPGFW4TXFh1YsuFbJAOV2devnXcbbsWEdbc3kvtbQGXAij9nxGyoQRp1kanUY1gkeVIotR4oa7dskk4vZPxSa4MkW1pGkM7LlEkEkpYBiMK2GjOOpFTf+0Vv7Xw+RrhXCWs6ySYYDW3s+NWRkFij7HyPlQ3h/BrqS1t7hGZ5JXKSw5hCIg5inDEKSQUjHXJ8vLyyluXEqpaXLmGQROA8AKvpViuGlAIxIveG2DnNG5fRkl9la+43bnh8kAlXmtfySBMkOYzftIHAx00ENnyrzs/xSCCG/jkdY3eABVO2ttEo7u2+5AqLiFpcFbaQx3DS3DmIjFqUJEUsgERVtQ3T3nwNIOo0PuOyt9zYY3QoZXESuGSSNMAswbDggqqMceOMA5pXy5XR1Y1ieNxlKvY0cE4pZRWnJe45lubfS1pOC9wsniipp1FcZUDcbLpwKG9g5/ZRObtwrS2sSrnV3nQyh/Dc5IPzFWbfhdzbzXEIt2nKKkgeJoo1KODp7ry5yGjlHyHnRFYrsMR7HLnTrGJLfHh3QeZhmz8um+MZNyvoj/Ck0n2adi+J2tvbWKLLHBphxcRaCsjTctRrfu5HeEhydjkYztVNOMQexonMGocU5xGGzy/7UMuvp00d7PlVqxnmnTmQW8skZGEYtHHqIzqVFkZWyMEHIAyDud8b2F3NNqMNvKwRijEskYEg2aIa2BZgdiRtnbPWjyf0JxX2a8Q4qjXyzRzRoiygmR43dP8AhHTBAK7d47564qha8XhitjI8h9+ZSVGz/fuVIXJIVl0nGeh6mtL/AJs1nxKYzSwm3JQRFIgQVgjkKudJJ77sMqcEYwfEpVxKrtk4GfHc+H+gqeSTSOzxPHjktt9DDw7jftM2yMqqhJBYEsWYAE7bb/qfKrfEYGc5B2zS72N/30oGcEKMDPXJ6UyBX1n9nyqMnorkShlaj6KDIQRv0qUuvlvV6W2GKGzwtnC9aUMZWWbCTOVNKPbLhKx4eMY6/wBelNkNiRuxyaH8Z740DA9TRTojkpvRzVY5Mjfrvn4DapJ5HBPd1HA3/uim+z4AB+PI648PXHlV2Ph8S93rmn+REVGhX4HAxZcjyP8AhGP1pqPDFJ1N/XlRGytExlVFXxw/UKnKTfQyaQMgsgGDLVi5s2O4U5ova2IHhVqRcCik/ZnMVouGYPe8fCpViCjABo1LHmoktqyQvMXbuZh+Ggt5xlkONO3wp+PD8+FU7rs+jfhqsYJkpZGhX4Txku2Ooptt1BXOBQ637NqjZAo3DaYGKzhQVks4Chr6K+y+408K4cp92SeeNh4EFrlsfVRXziGpu4OvFWtUe39oNtFL3CkgCJKWx3QWyDqkP+I1ZaJnduMXqyLauSMDifL9MxySQgfVcVS7VyvyOKBYUjTUuuRmfVMxghAdRp07dxMA9U864X2luOI2+La8edMk3AjeTI1O7MZRgnBL6znzyaocU7W308axzXc0iKQQrOSMr0J/aI8zmmsB9Adp+LTDj3DbUPiFkklZMDdxHKoJOM7AdPWhHDO0cr9pbi0mkzEYnhiTAAXuRynoMnIVzvXEJu1N48yXD3UpmjBVJCx1oDkEA+HvN9aIdn+11xb3TXo5c1wwI1zqZCCcAspDAhsDTnyJFazDj9vOI5rG268i1B+raP8A9NdR7S8FnueIwtDNLAotZMyxgkEmaMiMnIG47392vnjtL2klvZ2uLllMhAUALhVVeiqMnbJJ3JOSaZuy3Fr82crSSXT2EWIyyudMeMZRvxlcOm3TG3Sl5Bo6pwIg2fCSG1j2tsN+193c9759fnVn2l44+MPG2lxdAKwxlS1rbLkZBGRnxFJwt2jZIXN1CYiJ0TmuiRq+tdSANgAHmDbHX4UStrAMHPMmKyuHcc+UiRgFXLjVg7Ig38Bg1uaG4MKTyTi04OYNDze0DHNYqrf7Jca9TAHBK6sEDrjas4rYhmtrhDLCo4gqy27n7ppTOQ8sfQ7vlg3RgxOkHcVm4LEyoGaYrGdUamaTTG2CAyDV3CAxwRgjO1aX8cbsyyi6uDCgmyXdxEDqAkXvDDjlvh1743wRncqQOIReIi846SpAa1gIJBAbEEwOD47jFE7P/jeH/wDgJ/8APaUtxrHLpy98BcQkqXnmAkhUZzu+cYmHX9urX9jqGRxLchkQoje0S5CNpLKDq6HQn+EVnJI3Es9lLRlSxeVpJszy8oKqrHbDlz95iF1PldSd44y42yBWWBkZ7mOaLVbNfMIpImbnwzFxhmULgKGOdedgdwRQ2HhwjQLFNcIisWAS4lwGOdR97x1EnwyScZ3qjb28iSOtt7UZHzK/KlYlsnGp9TYLdBnrjA6AUOaDwZJcQtFb8YtnaWYmeMGYqSWV4oSS5GwZUIBwADjYDOK5nOSpKHIIOB5nf3h022p7e2ZIpX5d4InX2iTvtpkUAZlk7/f2UZJ3OPGgfaHhBYh41JJBJGSRljg4HhnJb6VLLs7fCyfG2vsl7FRaYnkYbuw38SqjH/8AVU4O1xSZ1lI0AkrjyzsPpRVodFusQIVimnbrv7x/WubcXt2RypGPXzpEk3RDyMj52jsNperLGrg7EZqKKRi/ko8TSN2WvtgrNsKZriYMOuRQeMWOevR7xvtAoysZyfE/wFLkPFSxP0qHikWMkVTs3+tc+QvHYUn4gyrjP/ahJ4u2rOf6NT35JFBGjOelUxK0JN1I6lwCbUopptYtqSexT5QCn63XaqxQkjVhiq00lTXbYoPNc74q0UmiEnRf2rFOKoNPtWR3o6UjirHT0HoMGrKxChllMKKRtVIk5GjWwqLkirZNQsaLAmfLksuTmvoH7IIY34HplfQntOS3qJY2UfNgo+dfP5iroXZX7Qo7ThpsmgkZucJdYZQuBKkmMHfohFFGOp9oLKCTjTGS1NxItjHygUDxITNPlpNRCr0XBO/XFbydlbM8Qsna1tiZbWYyBY0MLsnJKuFxpONb4bGSCKRz9skBvJZ2tZeVLbJblQ66wyPK2R4YImI65GKu8E+1iye6tWlR7aK3t5I8tqlyz8oKo0KSdo23IFMEYX4HZyw2jmztlI4jJFhIlClEuJocMPxZCKSDtkZwNse8e4XZLb8Tb2K2AtJUdNMKgnRbwT7n1LsuBgEbEHJyrf8AvTszJbwJG8cEd688kzanUoZJZNSqF195pA2CO7036152v+0q1lj4hb2sTv7UV+/ywRhyI42bQyh1ICadOMHTnO9YwydrezVnBBxSdbaABrSNoiIkwjlZI8pt3SToO3pQ/wCxGwSXg13bynCy3EkR/wDyW8SjHrvtQ3t52+sn4QtjBcNcTFYY2fkyRgiIqzO2sDGdHQZ96lDsx29Fpw+S1WNjK11Hcq4YBRy2hbSR135JH96gY7fe8Iin4q3ORZBHZRMEcZj1GebDMp2ONO2emTQmw4Zw6W6syUspZJbeRZUhCPbmUCJzJGh2HuyANjJBGegpPP2wob43S2z8prdYJELrzO7Izh0PQ41kYPn12olw/tMJjYTW8LJb2epI43ca3BhMJLtggYXGAM5yc0HJIKTY18H7A2qx2Ae2hZoo8S6okJd2iAzJt3jnJ38aF9kHRXtioxFcJLFpUAIBPm5jOB0A0uo/fxUw7azq9yTbjDheWBLuuI9Jz3N+9vtQ/h8hiW20KG5JjOnVpyFQocHBxQcloKiw6lrBcX9zE8aOlhawxxCUZhV5A0jMQe6cCOAZxtg0NmWyN3ZpGizxzQyPLBa4e3aaPl6JGTIQJiWbdsBiEzkquNLDiMi3NzccpCt1hZI+bhgioFRlbGCcmQFSBswORpwbFvxOVLi3kWFRDbwtbJEZcylH5ZLl9OnUDBGujyydWdqPJApk3EOz8BfhrPb26tJcNHMkaryXAtp3AdB3XKsi7nODnBqfgj20XFpILa3WFUgl5hVEVZHD27bBTkhRJjcDxxQybjDqLNVtQq205l0m4BLKYpowM6ev3oJ+BoYt4RevdvCzCUSDlrcNGy6uTjvrjOeS2Qdulbkg8WUuG3t3NaohnTQ9oLcryWzyyASS3N97BI1Yx6VYnmCozM2FHeJOwCjc/D4eu1U7R/Z4E5pCCONUOD5DHdzgnx8PLakbtbx958KuVhU7DxY/tN/AeH6QbcmV1FaM4xx2SSVnU4HRB5L6+p60KluWYAMScede2QDCtriADpRpEG2+y7wydR1om/EAOhpXVSOlSaj50aAGri711WgG9UEzUttLvXPkR1YgywwM0LEuZAKJHvLVJLXDZoQlxR0PDJtND12Uj00duOOGN2GFKoe9gd7BXII7/e3DDYdR0oB2Zk2pvjlGPCq42SzY2mAr/jpJOkD3tAGcnuoJGJPT3SwAGRlRuc7VJpGyM4XVqIY7qQgOenquPTqR4UV4jMN9h9KExgdcf1nO3lvvTc19EOLI47stgZCAg7tk4wM5IHgc+GT128xstzIpZjpAXPicnTGZDjGoEELsc4OpcEjeiN6Rg7Cknib947UyafoDTR0Cz4myht0BU43yQ3XJUrvsVA6fiHTbJI9oH0MyGHYkAPqB97C5322DE+Xd23zSj2PuCRvvvnfzro1gR5D6CqRJy7NuDXrSqzNp2bClQwyuB7yturZyCp6eowTtLIduvTyO/r0q4PSh8yjbY9PX+VMxUfNp6Vqa9rKQJFWy15WUTHq0RsfGsrKEjFK46mo1rKyijEkXWuhdmP8Ah4P33/y1lZXPn9fkvh9j3bdfn/6qji6D4/wNe1lME3X3D8f4CvT0P7jfwrKysEpt+D4n/IKii6D4fxWsrKIEK/2jf7+L4N+tJ/EOhrKyl9gZDwvqavzVlZTMiyBK0brXlZTIUlTpXkXvVlZUJdnVAOWnStnrKyoM9nx+kH+zvSmqDpXtZV4dHF5f6gbxGqMdZWVjjIr7pSVxTqaysp4CyD3Y2umcP6CvayrRIz7CNC5veNZWU7FR/9k=


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## rdean

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looks stupid though!  Her arm is bigger than her waist too!  Lol!
Click to expand...

I didn't even notice her arm.  In fact, I didn't notice the kid.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## ChrisL

rdean said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looks stupid though!  Her arm is bigger than her waist too!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even notice her arm.  In fact, I didn't notice the kid.
Click to expand...


How could you not notice that?  It's so obviously fake.

I just looked at it again, and it looks ridiculous!  Lol.  Holy smokes!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Good way to get your point across and set the "mood" from the get go!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
these are great!  definitely will be sharing!
Kids are so LITERAL minded!!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are great!  definitely will be sharing!
> Kids are so LITERAL minded!!!!
Click to expand...


Got it from my 13 y/o great niece


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hossfly

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are great!  definitely will be sharing!
> Kids are so LITERAL minded!!!!
Click to expand...

Back in the 40s and 50s Art Linkletter had a daily half hour show called "Kids say the darndest things" It was hilarious because kids answer the question the way they hear it.


----------



## Hossfly

WillHaftawaite said:


>


I will have some fun with waiters or waitresses when they ask, "How do you like your eggs?" or "How do you like your steak?" I'll say "I like 'em pretty damn good."


----------



## Hossfly

*How Real Men Waterski*


*

*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


>



Jets???  I can't even give this post a thanks now.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


>


When I was about 12 my grandma had a billy who would hide and when you walked by he would charge and spear you in the hip and it would hurt like hell. I came in the yard gate one day and spotted him going to hide behind a rose bush. I had a baseball bat with me and when I heard him charging from behind the rose bush I turned around and swung just as he left the ground. The bat caught him right at the base of his horns and he dropped to the ground and didn't move. I thought I had killed the little bastard but he came to his feet, shaking his head and stumbled all over the yard. He walked around the next 2 days stumbling and walking into  things. He recovered but he never speared me again. Whenever he saw me after that he would stop where he was till I moved on.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Asclepias


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Asclepias









Butt, I like your picture better.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt, I like your picture better.
Click to expand...

 
butt of course you do!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst

Actually, this looks like a good idea


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

For the computer geeks!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hossfly

Refugees don't have a pot to piss in but they all have Smart Phones


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel

Hossfly said:


> When I was about 12 my grandma had a billy who would hide and when you walked by he would charge and spear you in the hip and it would hurt like hell. I came in the yard gate one day and spotted him going to hide behind a rose bush. I had a baseball bat with me and when I heard him charging from behind the rose bush I turned around and swung just as he left the ground. The bat caught him right at the base of his horns and he dropped to the ground and didn't move. I thought I had killed the little bastard but he came to his feet, shaking his head and stumbled all over the yard. He walked around the next 2 days stumbling and walking into  things. He recovered but he never speared me again. Whenever he saw me after that he would stop where he was till I moved on.


Some people aren't much different.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
That is so disgusting! LOL!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi

Men.... 'nuf said:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was about 12 my grandma had a billy who would hide and when you walked by he would charge and spear you in the hip and it would hurt like hell. I came in the yard gate one day and spotted him going to hide behind a rose bush. I had a baseball bat with me and when I heard him charging from behind the rose bush I turned around and swung just as he left the ground. The bat caught him right at the base of his horns and he dropped to the ground and didn't move. I thought I had killed the little bastard but he came to his feet, shaking his head and stumbled all over the yard. He walked around the next 2 days stumbling and walking into  things. He recovered but he never speared me again. Whenever he saw me after that he would stop where he was till I moved on.
Click to expand...

That's an AWFUL story! Not funny at all.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Poor Leo.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

They need some Viagra to feel the "force" nowadays.


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Walmart sign


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
I knew you would like this one WillHaftawaite


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would like this one WillHaftawaite
Click to expand...


Had to go to the site to see it.

Invisible on the board.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>




NOW it shows up, after all the trouble I went to, to find out what it was


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>




That's old news.  Learned it as a teenager


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news.  Learned it as a teenager
Click to expand...

 

Oh?  Do tell...  oh uh.... never mind... if you do, I might be um like a friend to you....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's old news.  Learned it as a teenager
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  Do tell...  oh uh.... never mind... if you do, I might be um like a friend to you....
Click to expand...



Don't be silly.

That's when I first heard about Lizzie Borden


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife

And You Want This To Be President?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

the 'badasses' I knew preferred this type bunny


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

^  that is the dumbest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> ^  that is the dumbest thing I have ever seen!




Why?

I can totally see Candycorn chasing a woman


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

aaronleland when he knows he fucked up.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## aaronleland

Gracie said:


> aaronleland when he knows he fucked up.



Aww. I'm ADORABLE!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^  that is the dumbest thing I have ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> I can totally see Candycorn chasing a woman
Click to expand...

 
.... of course you can!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Bonzi

^^ I can't see


----------



## CremeBrulee

Bonzi said:


> ^^ I can't see


Target Giant Eagle Dicks?


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
I must be like 5 ... I think this is hilarious!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 59980




Seen that somewhere before...

Right...

5 posts ago.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen that somewhere before...
> 
> Right...
> 
> 5 posts ago.
Click to expand...

 
really?  how about this one?


----------



## Bonzi

or this one


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen that somewhere before...
> 
> Right...
> 
> 5 posts ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?  how about this one?
> 
> View attachment 59987
Click to expand...



Very familiar


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Gracie

well fuck! I bust ass to find funnies and nobody funnies them?

Pffffffffffffffffft


----------



## ChrisL

My mood has been very blah lately.  I've been very tired from work.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> My mood has been very blah lately.  I've been very tired from work.



Oops!  I meant to put that in the what is your mood thread!   

See?  I'm so tired and out of it lately!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mood has been very blah lately.  I've been very tired from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I meant to put that in the what is your mood thread!
> 
> See?  I'm so tired and out of it lately!
Click to expand...


Well can tell! 






J/k


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mood has been very blah lately.  I've been very tired from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I meant to put that in the what is your mood thread!
> 
> See?  I'm so tired and out of it lately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well can tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k
Click to expand...


Cute!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mood has been very blah lately.  I've been very tired from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I meant to put that in the what is your mood thread!
> 
> See?  I'm so tired and out of it lately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well can tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!
Click to expand...


Hehe.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mood has been very blah lately.  I've been very tired from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I meant to put that in the what is your mood thread!
> 
> See?  I'm so tired and out of it lately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well can tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> or this one
> 
> View attachment 59988


 
who ever said telling a joke over and over isn't funny!?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> View attachment 59988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who ever said telling a joke over and over isn't funny!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Vigilante

_*Buh-bye Lenin:*_


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


>


 
he might to be trying not to do something else.... or IS doing something else...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mood has been very blah lately.  I've been very tired from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I meant to put that in the what is your mood thread!
> 
> See?  I'm so tired and out of it lately!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well can tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi

I can't see yours namvet


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet

Bonzi said:


> I can't see yours namvet



looks good to me. see if i can find the URL


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> I can't see yours namvet




Can you hear him now?


----------



## Bonzi

*YES!!!!*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> *YES!!!!*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  I meant to put that in the what is your mood thread!
> 
> See?  I'm so tired and out of it lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well can tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Grumpy cat is not amused by Alf.


----------



## Hugo Furst

remind you of anyone?


----------



## Bonzi

... what's with the pancakes on bunnies heads? pillars  must be on to a new trend!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Couldn't remember who had the pancake bunny in their signature.
Figured this way would get it to them


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Couldn't remember who had the pancake bunny in their signature.
> Figured this way would get it to them


 
I didn't highlight her name, but will now so she can see....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Shark photobomber!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Chicken church.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> Chicken church.



cheep


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheep
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
Click to expand...


Is that not one of the most frightening things???  That would totally freak me out!  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that not one of the most frightening things???  That would totally freak me out!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Screw that!

I don't like heights, damnit!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

That's "pocking" spot.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Some Darwin awards!    Time to chlorinate the gene pool again!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Think the Cowboys will draft him?    Is he Tony Romo-esque enough?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Kim Kardashian trying to make it to the top of the water slide.    Many injured, possibly dead.


----------



## ChrisL

Fat people!  Don't try the rope swing thingy, please!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
that's not funny! it's sweet and cuddly


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not funny! it's sweet and cuddly
Click to expand...



That's why my sister sent it to me.

But I can't find a sweet and cuddly thread


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

where I'd like to be now.... could be dangerous tho..........


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not funny! it's sweet and cuddly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why my sister sent it to me.
> 
> But I can't find a sweet and cuddly thread
Click to expand...


I have an all animals thread that is very cute and cuddly wuddly.  It's in the pets section.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite  just has to fuck with things ...


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's not funny! it's sweet and cuddly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's why my sister sent it to me.
> 
> But I can't find a sweet and cuddly thread
Click to expand...


The ALL Animals Thread :)


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Manonthestreet

http://i.imgur.com/9E8uETl.webm


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bill, Kermit and Miss Piggy!


----------



## ChrisL

Hillary:  Derrrr.  What?  

Huma:  For Christ's sake Hillary, don't answer!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

IS HE GAY?


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

IRAN FORMER PRESIDENT. KHATAMI


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

RAMADAN (STARVING DURING DAY)


----------



## dani67




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


>


Actually, this is a Moray Eel and not an electric one.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is a Moray Eel and not an electric one.
Click to expand...


Oh well, you still get the joke.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> View attachment 61193



I fell down the other day.  I had my hands full and was going to my door probably a little too fast with my high heel boots on and down on the ground I went!  Lol.  I didn't get hurt though.  I'm tough like nails.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell down the other day.  I had my hands full and was going to my door probably a little too fast with my high heel boots on and down on the ground I went!  Lol.  I didn't get hurt though.  *I'm tough like nails.*
Click to expand...



I believe it!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell down the other day.  I had my hands full and was going to my door probably a little too fast with my high heel boots on and down on the ground I went!  Lol.  I didn't get hurt though.  *I'm tough like nails.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it!
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

fanta


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Bonzi

Mad Scientist said:


> View attachment 61644


 
Pretty sure social services got a call....


----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


>



That is one creepy looking little girl!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Where did the driver of the boat go???


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Mom spike the pizza again!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



That last part is actually a real squad movement technique.

The clip is from this video, btw.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part is actually a real squad movement technique.
> 
> The clip is from this video, btw.
Click to expand...


That is the best video ever!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part is actually a real squad movement technique.
> 
> The clip is from this video, btw.
Click to expand...


I love that song too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part is actually a real squad movement technique.
> 
> The clip is from this video, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best video ever!
Click to expand...


I always liked this one too.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part is actually a real squad movement technique.
> 
> The clip is from this video, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best video ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always liked this one too.
Click to expand...


I love these!  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part is actually a real squad movement technique.
> 
> The clip is from this video, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best video ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always liked this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love these!  Lol!
Click to expand...


As you can imagine, we get really, *really* bored out there.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last part is actually a real squad movement technique.
> 
> The clip is from this video, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best video ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always liked this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love these!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, we get really, *really* bored out there.
Click to expand...


And the rest of us appreciate it and love to see you military guys cut loose and have fun!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

CHRISL


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

old student in iran


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


>


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>



I tried to agree VEHEMENTLY but there was no option for that


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## WorldWatcher

>






>>>>


----------



## Bonzi

yeah all those "mess ups" and he beats Trump in Iowa... ?

praying Rubio will pull something out of his hat.....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## hadit

Bonzi said:


>


Jokes are people too!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alex.

Cleared my sinuses though


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Eaglewings

Vigilanty is banned? Oh no...


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Bonzi

Vigilante said:


>



Only way that would be funnier is if it were a water fountain!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>



THIS IS ME!!!! NAILED IT!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## hadit

Bonzi said:


>


They're the best kind.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton

namvet said:


>



Conservatives hate veterans and the military. This image is fail.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.


----------



## namvet

IsaacNewton said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate veterans and the military. This image is fail.
Click to expand...


your a fail. libtards hate the military and oil. call us when your spaceship lands moron


----------



## hadit

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
Click to expand...

It's a baby monkey puppy, one of the creepiest superbowl ads ever.


----------



## Iceweasel

IsaacNewton said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate veterans and the military. This image is fail.
Click to expand...

You're a little mixed up there junior.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
Click to expand...


PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!


----------



## Eaglewings

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!
Click to expand...


Ok, saw it now I don't have to anymore..lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Eaglewings said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, saw it now I don't have to anymore..lol
Click to expand...







lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!
Click to expand...


I actually just saw that commercial this morning for the first time.  As you know, I didn't watch the SB, so I missed a lot of the commercials.   

What a silly ad!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, saw it now I don't have to anymore..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Stop!!!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually just saw that commercial this morning for the first time.  As you know, I didn't watch the SB, so I missed a lot of the commercials.
> 
> What a silly ad!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Yeah. It's definitely one that has people talking. Lol

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, saw it now I don't have to anymore..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop!!!
Click to expand...







Hehe.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell is that thing?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PUPPY MONKEY BABY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually just saw that commercial this morning for the first time.  As you know, I didn't watch the SB, so I missed a lot of the commercials.
> 
> What a silly ad!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. It's definitely one that has people talking. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That commercial still is not as bad as the Pepperona one.  I can't stand that one.  I would love to slap that guy.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I do love pepperonis though.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

namvet said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate veterans and the military. This image is fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a fail. libtards hate the military and oil. call us when your spaceship lands moron
Click to expand...


Cons your spaceship landed with Palin, morons unite. Cons notoriously hate the military.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## hadit

IsaacNewton said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives hate veterans and the military. This image is fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a fail. libtards hate the military and oil. call us when your spaceship lands moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cons your spaceship landed with Palin, morons unite. Cons notoriously hate the military.
Click to expand...

???  What flavor is the color 9 in that world?


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



He's scary.  I'd expect to see on America's Most Wanted or Ringling Brothers


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

Phyllis Diller


----------



## williepete

Bonzi said:


>



Nah. Can't be her fault.


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Hugo Furst

Eaglewings said:


>


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

Yes how can there be a Batman vs Superman movie. They must either take away Supermans powers or somehow give them to Batman. Otherwise it lasts two seconds.


----------



## Hugo Furst

IsaacNewton said:


> Yes how can there be a Batman vs Superman movie. They must either take away Supermans powers or somehow give them to Batman. Otherwise it lasts two seconds.




there would be 2 hits.

Superman hits Batman,

Batman hits Neptune


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## hadit

IsaacNewton said:


> Yes how can there be a Batman vs Superman movie. They must either take away Supermans powers or somehow give them to Batman. Otherwise it lasts two seconds.


I don't know about that.  Batman has all the toys and gadgets.  I could see him with a flame thrower spewing gelatinized Kryptonite.  Without that, though, yeah, he's toast.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi

Pretty much every day for me, including wearing glasses instead of contacts 
I so sexy!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## IsaacNewton

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Wow, doesn't that put into perspective how out there the current Republican party is. Good lord.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Be the Master of Your Domain*


----------



## namvet

IsaacNewton said:


>



hey shit for brains that's the Mujahideen


----------



## namvet

IsaacNewton said:


>


----------



## namvet

democraps: if you hate em coming you'll love em leaving


----------



## IsaacNewton

Someone needs a time out.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


>



That is hilarious. Every cat I've had has done something like that where they don't act like a cat. I'm guessing the song in her dream is Cat Scratch Fever.


----------



## namvet

someone never timed in


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


>



WTH lol.


----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH lol.
Click to expand...


You didn't know that's where milk comes from?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

It's unBEARable!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife

Bonzi said:


>



I drove the city bus here in Las Vegas once upon a time and I could hardly wait for when it - infrequently - rained. Big bus with big tires in deep water going about 45mph - awesome results!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Someone put out a sign for the Dems


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Kat




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Kat

aww


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath

This may or may not be "racist." It's freaking *hilarious* nevertheless, however.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>



And giant stuffed bears.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And giant stuffed bears.  Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst

Special offer from Hillary to her Democratic followers.


----------



## dani67

FUCK TREE


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



This is probably too small for some people to read, so let me fix.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>



Ouch.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^



I wonder if that is photo shopped?  Can that be real?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that is photo shopped?  Can that be real?



You might be surprised.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Look at the name of the towing company


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 64557



for the record, a boner is never awkward.. just sayin'....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, a boner is never awkward.. just sayin'....
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi

williepete said:


>



I can't see the image for some reason.  what is it?


----------



## williepete

Bonzi said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the image for some reason.  what is it?
Click to expand...


A little brown lab puppy. Maybe it will show up in this reply.


----------



## Bonzi

williepete said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the image for some reason.  what is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little brown lab puppy. Maybe it will show up in this reply.
Click to expand...


I'll try to look at it in my Explorer web browser.  I'm using Mozilla Firefox now...


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Missourian




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## WorldWatcher

>


This one is a mental image...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Close your eyes and image Bill and Hillary having mad monkey humping sex.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
You can know pour bleach in your minds eye.


>>>>


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife

Bonzi said:


>



Disgustingly sexist - not funny


----------



## Bonzi

longknife said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgustingly sexist - not funny
Click to expand...


I figured I was a girl and could get away with it!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bleipriester

longknife said:


>


Quite funny.
Its the only way to travel once the infrastructure is completely rotten, though.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## my2¢




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst

drifter said:


>




and he fed them with 5 loaves and 2 fish.

Lets see liberals do that


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he fed them with 5 loaves and 2 fish.
> 
> Lets see liberals do that
Click to expand...


They would just give him a debit card.  Lol.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

..Nyak nyak nyak


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath

The untold story...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> The untold story...
> 
> View attachment 66396



????  I don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The untold story...
> 
> View attachment 66396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????  I don't get it.
Click to expand...


It's "Alice in Wonderland." Everything looks crazy because she's high. lol


----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The untold story...
> 
> View attachment 66396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's "Alice in Wonderland." Everything looks crazy because she's high. lol
Click to expand...


Ohhh, Alice in Wonderland.  Okay, I get it now.    Thanks.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Just another couple of months!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante

*20,000 voters bailing out of Massachusetts DemoRAT party before the presidential election!*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*What could possibly happen?*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*I WANT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vigilante

*Dad saves kids life!*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

" I just want to play... I promise"


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

*They see me rollin'...*


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi

Vigilante said:


> *Dad saves kids life!*



Thanks for saving my life Dad!!! Nice block!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


>



Not anymore!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante

Liberal Education....


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



???  I don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

WillHaftawaite said:


>


the chain is attached to a cotter pin, which, will pull out easily


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chain is attached to a cotter pin, which, will pull out easily
Click to expand...


Oh okay.  I don't know anything about that kind of stuff.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???  I don't get it.
Click to expand...


How can you not?


----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you not?
Click to expand...


Because I don't.  I don't know anything about trailer hitches.  Why would I?


----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you not?
Click to expand...


Do I look like a person who would know about such things?


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I look like a person who would know about such things?
Click to expand...


No offense meant. Just thought it was so obvious nobody would need it explained. Big heavy hitch attached to small thingie.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## dani67

KILLING DEVIL BY STONE


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

just kidding just kidding defcon4 !!!!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> just kidding just kidding defcon4 !!!!


Right.....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding just kidding defcon4 !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....
Click to expand...


I love you!!!!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I love you!!!!


....and 15 other people... I know....
I love you too.......


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 15 other people... I know....
> I love you too.......
Click to expand...


Do you two have to soil this thread with your disgusting bullcrap too?  Good grief.  Pathetic.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


>



But they are standing on a crossroads.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are standing on a crossroads.
Click to expand...


It's a joke.  No need to take it so literally and suck the funny out of it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are standing on a crossroads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a joke.  No need to take it so literally and suck the funny out of it.
Click to expand...


My comment was also a joke. I actually considered posting "its a joke" because I thought it might be taken the wrong way. 

By the way, Dorothy keeping Toto safe through the whole movie mimics the Save The Cat mantra of Alien. I wonder if that is where they got the idea.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*ET Phone Home*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## IsaacNewton

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *ET Phone Home*



Hilarious.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67

imam islam in denmark


----------



## dani67




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


>



Yikes!


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



We don't have to worry about that yet here.  We got a couple/few inches of snow overnight last night!    I'd rather see some mosquitoes, TBH.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


>



I love that baby's chubby face!    So sweet!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that baby's chubby face!    So sweet!
Click to expand...


me  too. this picture give me relax...


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


>



Angle humor. A bit obtuse but aaa, cute.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## IsaacNewton

Awww, someone is having a political meltdown. In pictures.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

remind us of anyone?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto




----------



## Bonzi

I've looked on the internet for all the ugly resting faces and have found none uglier than mine.
Prior to my departure, I will post it.  It's horrible!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

It's funny how everyone forgot about this gal....


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Lilah

Well hello.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## IsaacNewton

Fair enough, this thread has been wholly politicized and become a spam zone. I'm out.


----------



## Vigilante

IsaacNewton said:


> Fair enough, this thread has been wholly politicized and become a spam zone. I'm out.


----------



## Bonzi

If no one minds, let's keep this to fun and non political posts.... 

A political thread or maybe there already is one?


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst

IsaacNewton said:


> Fair enough, this thread has been wholly politicized and become a spam zone. I'm out.




Must not be able to find the political humor, or the political cartoon threads.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


> If no one minds, let's keep this to fun and non political posts....
> 
> A political thread or maybe there already is one?



I agree. A political cartoon now and then is fine. Over and over and you have issues. 

No worries, thread is dead to me. Maybe start a new one and keep the angries out.


----------



## Vigilante

IsaacNewton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If no one minds, let's keep this to fun and non political posts....
> 
> A political thread or maybe there already is one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. A political cartoon now and then is fine. Over and over and you have issues.
> 
> No worries, thread is dead to me. Maybe start a new one and keep the angries out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

It's just I want people to get along and have fun here.... you can stay vigilante.... just keep it kinda neutral.. kay?


----------



## Vigilante

Bonzi said:


> It's just I want people to get along and have fun here.... you can stay vigilante.... just keep it kinda neutral.. kay?



I thought ALL of them were funny! I'll see what I run across!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Although, it actually looks like it's in the FRONT of Outback....


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vigilante

Caught pouring his bag of M&M's_
into an even bigger bag _of M&M's


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst

Is this how you give yourself a high 5?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

namvet said:


>



Can't see the images. Right click takes me to a site I have to join in order to see them.


----------



## namvet

longknife said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see the images. Right click takes me to a site I have to join in order to see them.
Click to expand...







both are crystal clear


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete

WillHaftawaite said:


>



GROAN!

But will I shamelessly steal it and send it to the nuts on my email list: Yes.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


>



that's cruel


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's cruel
Click to expand...


He thinks he's swimming!  What's cruel about it?


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's cruel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He thinks he's swimming!  What's cruel about it?
Click to expand...



You're the dog whisperer?

Looks to me like he's trying to get back to the ground, and get away


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's cruel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He thinks he's swimming!  What's cruel about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the dog whisperer?
> 
> Looks to me like he's trying to get back to the ground, and get away
Click to expand...


Stop being a baby!  He isn't being harmed.  Good grief.


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's cruel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He thinks he's swimming!  What's cruel about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're the dog whisperer?
> 
> Looks to me like he's trying to get back to the ground, and get away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being a baby!  He isn't being harmed.  Good grief.
Click to expand...


There is a thread for doggy pix


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



Lol.  Oh you are smitten.  That was soooo corny.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite isn't that the most hilarious thing you have ever seen!  I love it!


----------



## dani67




----------



## dani67




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## dani67

arabs in airplane


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Iceweasel

dani67 said:


> arabs in airplane


Jesus. They eat like barn animals.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife

dani67 said:


> arabs in airplane



This is one of their luxury airlines


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


corny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Hugo Furst

Votto said:


>




3 in a row with no picture


----------



## Hugo Furst

Finally, a well dressed WalMart shopper


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet

and dontcha come back no more no more no more no more


----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet

Bonzi said:


>



BTY Sharon Stone chimes in to. and so are the predators


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Redneck Belt Buckle


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete

WillHaftawaite said:


>


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

williepete said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

also comes in blue


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

I don't know if I've posted this one before.


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete

WillHaftawaite said:


>



You need to give us a little warning. I just spit a vodka cocktail all over my desk.


----------



## Hugo Furst

williepete said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to give us a little warning. I just spit a vodka cocktail all over my desk.
Click to expand...



I did give you a little warning.


(very little)


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bleipriester

Not exactly funny:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Moonglow

Introducing the Kardashian by Kholer


----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## james bond

I took this pic in the Gulf of Mexico of our tour guide.  Afterward, my girl friend said there was picture of a flying saucer in it.  I told she was crazy and that there are no flying saucers.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looks stupid though!  Her arm is bigger than her waist too!  Lol!
Click to expand...

Big boned


----------



## williepete

---


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



I'm used to staying up all night because I work 3rd shift.  Lol.  My sleeping time is in the mornings until at least noontime.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy

Der Hillary


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> Der Hillary View attachment 74056



That belongs in the political memes thread.  This is the funny pictures thread, and that's not really "funny."


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hillary View attachment 74056
> 
> 
> 
> too much reality eh!
> 
> That belongs in the political memes thread.  This is the funny pictures thread, and that's not really "funny."
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hillary View attachment 74056
> 
> 
> 
> too much reality eh!
> 
> That belongs in the political memes thread.  This is the funny pictures thread, and that's not really "funny."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No, it just doesn't belong in this thread.  This thread is for FUNNY pictures and funny stuff.  Hence the title, FUNNY pictures thread.


----------



## Mad Scientist

ChrisL said:


> No, it just doesn't belong in this thread.  This thread is for FUNNY pictures and funny stuff.  Hence the title, FUNNY pictures thread.


I think it's FUNNY how History repeats itself.


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just doesn't belong in this thread.  This thread is for FUNNY pictures and funny stuff.  Hence the title, FUNNY pictures thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's FUNNY how History repeats itself.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's very "funny" at all.  This is one of the few threads we have where we can escape politics.  Some people seem to have a "one track" mind.


----------



## Votto

ChrisL said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just doesn't belong in this thread.  This thread is for FUNNY pictures and funny stuff.  Hence the title, FUNNY pictures thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's FUNNY how History repeats itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's very "funny" at all.  This is one of the few threads we have where we can escape politics.  Some people seem to have a "one track" mind.
Click to expand...


I thought it was hilarious.

As government becomes more and more intrusive, it gets harder and harder to escape.

Deal with it.


----------



## ChrisL

Votto said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just doesn't belong in this thread.  This thread is for FUNNY pictures and funny stuff.  Hence the title, FUNNY pictures thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's FUNNY how History repeats itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's very "funny" at all.  This is one of the few threads we have where we can escape politics.  Some people seem to have a "one track" mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was hilarious.
> 
> As government becomes more and more intrusive, it gets harder and harder to escape.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Not quite, wingnut.  There are plenty of political meme threads.  This one is for funny stuff.


----------



## froggy

she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.



There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
Click to expand...

You're kidding.


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding.
Click to expand...


Sorry, there was nothing funny about it.  Scary?  Yes.  But definitely not "funny" unless you don't care about the future of our country.


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding.
Click to expand...


If you think that's "funny" then you have a crappy sense of humor, but then again, you are a "religious" person.  Lol.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, there was nothing funny about it.  Scary?  Yes.  But definitely not "funny" unless you don't care about the future of our country.
Click to expand...

But i do care. So vote her out


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, there was nothing funny about it.  Scary?  Yes.  But definitely not "funny" unless you don't care about the future of our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i do care. So vote her out
Click to expand...


You can't "vote her out."  I never planned to vote for Hilary.  Why would you say that?


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, there was nothing funny about it.  Scary?  Yes.  But definitely not "funny" unless you don't care about the future of our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i do care. So vote her out
Click to expand...


Now, cut it out.  This is the funny pictures thread.  You have TONS of threads in which to talk about Hilary, Trump, whomever. You are sucking the "funny" out of this thread.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, there was nothing funny about it.  Scary?  Yes.  But definitely not "funny" unless you don't care about the future of our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But i do care. So vote her out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't "vote her out."  I never planned to vote for Hilary.  Why would you say that?
Click to expand...

Hasn't


ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is pretty funny though thinking she can be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of funny memes about her.  That one just isn't funny, IMO, and belongs in the politics section.  It is more political than it is funny.  I didn't laugh when I looked at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think that's "funny" then you have a crappy sense of humor, but then again, you are a "religious" person.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Why did God give man a free will if He knew we'll just use it to do evil?


----------



## Bonzi

There are things our limited human minds will never understand this side of life.

Why do we have children when we know they will mess up?  Love.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


>


ain't that the truth


----------



## Bonzi

froggy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ain't that the truth
Click to expand...


even at 125  (I put on 5 lbs) I can't get away with yoga pants.
I need to exercise and be at about 115 at 5'5"


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ain't that the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even at 125  (I put on 5 lbs) I can't get away with yoga pants.
> I need to exercise and be at about 115 at 5'5"
Click to expand...

Spandex? Pic please.lol


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

Stop turning this formerly "fun" thread into another one of your political threads.  This thread was fun before the hacks started hacking it.  It's not fun anymore, and I don't even want to post here anymore.  Take it to one of your political threads please.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

longknife said:


>




Bud, put those in political humor where they belong


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

Still can't find the political humor forum?


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

There is a Political SATIRE forum....


----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete

Oooooooo, your going to pay for that one.




WillHaftawaite said:


>


----------



## my2¢




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

longknife said:


>



Still can't find the political humor thread?


----------



## longknife

WillHaftawaite said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't find the political humor thread?
Click to expand...

 Guess not. Why don't you, oh might forum guru, tell me where it is?


----------



## Hugo Furst

According to my list, it's the 3rd thread under Humor


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## my2¢




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Gracie

This is the cutest thing I have ever seen, but I don't know how to make it show up instead of a link so you will have to trust me. (Not the cat. The DOG..with the newspaper).

Jena C. on Twitter


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>



no, once was enough.....


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

Not sure if this is true or not, but it is funny

* 



*

*General Cosgrove was interviewed on TV by Leigh Sales from the ABC.*

*Read his reply to the lady who interviewed him concerning guns and children.*

*Regardless of how you feel about gun laws you have to love this! 
This is one of the best comeback lines of all time.*

*This is a portion of an ABC interview between a female journalist Leigh Sales and General Cosgrove who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop visiting his military Headquarters. *

*LEIGH SALES:*
So, General Cosgrove, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base?

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery and shooting.

*LEIGH SALES: *
Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it?

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range.

*LEIGH SALES:*
Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children?

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm. 

*LEIGH SALES:tt*
But you're equipping them to become violent killers.

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you?

_



_ 
*LEIGH SALES*

*The broadcast went silent for 46 seconds and when it returned, the interview was over*_._


----------



## Hugo Furst

I love #8


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi

hmmmm can't see it.  I wonder why some images are broken.  doesn't happen often but must be the image type.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete

Bonzi said:


>



Gotta send this to one of my neighbors. She's a real man hater. (Divorced 4 times. All 4 were pilots).

I'll bet ya she runs out and buys one.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


>


Haha, the Canadians and their humor.


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, the Canadians and their humor.
Click to expand...


that's racy for them!


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, the Canadians and their humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's racy for them!
Click to expand...

I don't think so. They are more European and American. Especially on the east.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## WorldWatcher

Hilarious Wedding Pics...


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

Hilarious Wedding Pics...

.... Cont.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

Hilarious Wedding Pics...

.... Cont.


>>>>


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>



WillHaftawaite


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete

So, I'm at the bar and this cougar walks in. All the young guys leave so she starts drinking and drinking. You know how they can get. Well, it got to that point where the bartender had to call the cops. AGAIN.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>



which reminds me!  Time for a BLT!  Yum!!!


----------



## WorldWatcher

Bonzi said:


> which reminds me!  Time for a BLT!  Yum!!!




Sigh...

[Public Service Message]

The proper construction of a BLT is not Bread - Tomato - Bacon- Lettuce-Bread

It's 

Bread (*with Mayo*) - Tomato - *Lettuce* - Bacon - Bread (no Mayo)


The lettuce acts as a barrier between the mayo and juices from the tomato to the bacon stays crispy.  That's why it's a "BLT" not a "BTL".


[/Public Service Message.]




>>>>


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto

longknife said:


>



*CHILLING REASON GARY JOHNSON WAS FOUND STANDING ON A TOILET RECENTLY*


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

I must be easily amused today, this is the 2nd GIF I've found that made me laugh out loud!  (Reminds me of myself raising my kids.... LOL!)


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

^^ I love that! ^^


----------



## williepete




----------



## lifevest1022




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> I must be easily amused today, this is the 2nd GIF I've found that made me laugh out loud!  (Reminds me of myself raising my kids.... LOL!)



Iceweasel - I am so glad you laughed at this because every time I see it I laugh I think it's hilarious!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto

The secret service just called and said that I own part of a large coup of Turkeys.  Wait till Thanksgiving.  The rich just keep getting richer!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Lol


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Yes!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Iceweasel

WillHaftawaite said:


>


McDs weren't around then and that sign would fall down without guide wires.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## longknife




----------



## Dekster

All my emails got lost.  I knew I shouldn't have downloaded Windows HC


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## williepete

Laughing-gas said:


>



Martina Hill is a comedy genius.

No boundaries with her.


----------



## Laughing-gas

williepete said:


> Laughing-gas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martina Hill is a comedy genius.
> 
> No boundaries with her.
Click to expand...

As is Ursula Martinez.


----------



## namvet

longknife said:


>



any idea where its at??


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Laughing-gas




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## jessaragen

hah I've never thought about it this way


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst

namvet said:


>




I always thought it was:

Lugar
Glock
Berretta
and
Taurus


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi


----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto

*Les Deplorables: new show with Hillary and Trump supporters*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi



Gee, thanks Will!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks Will!!!
Click to expand...



You're welcome.

Just wanted to see if you're still alive


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Borillar

longknife said:


>


...To boldly go where no man has gone before...


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

I Lookie Lou upon open spaces, thru rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

ChrisL said:


> ???  I don't get it.



_That_ dog _gets_ it!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you not?
Click to expand...


How now brown cow?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

People gathered here tonight,
I want you to listen to me!
To your left and to you right,
You've got some pretty soily company.

Reader, writer, farmer, priest,
Breed controler, born deceased.
Indian, lawyer, doctor, dog,
And a plumber with a fattened hog.

Soily, soily,
The cat in satin trousers said it's oily.
Soily, soily,
The cat in satin trousers said it's oily,
you know he's right.

Romans, Italians, country men,
I want you to listen to me!
I've said it twice and I'll say it again,
We've got some pretty soily company.

Liar, cheater, jungle chief,
Saint, believer on relief.
Action painter, Hitler's son,
And a commie with a tommy gun.

Soily, soily,
The cat in satin trousers said it's oily.
Soily, soily,
The cat in satin trousers said it's oily,
Oh yeah, yeah, yeah.

Soily, soily,
The cat in satin trousers said it's oily.
Soily, soily,
The cat in satin trousers said it's oily.
​


ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and 15 other people... I know....
> I love you too.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you two have to soil this thread with your disgusting bullcrap too?  Good grief.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mad Scientist




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL

I've been noticing a new trend.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Too soon?


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

Keeping your "COCK" warm....


----------



## Vigilante

CAR PORNOGRAPHY!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

I wonder how many Leftists ran out and bought these up


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


>


Coatis are interesting animals that most people don't recognize


----------



## namvet

longknife said:


>



I found her sister


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Vigilante

Actual liberal idiot marching against Trump in Texas!


----------



## tycho1572




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## longknife




----------



## Cross

My "Trump Tree"






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Kat




----------



## longknife




----------



## WorldWatcher




----------



## WorldWatcher




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

~~~~~


----------



## jaydedjen110




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet

longknife said:


>


Bernie will beat her to it


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL

Did her face get stuck like this or what?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Did her face get stuck like this or what?



She's what you call a "one trick" pony. Lol

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon

Albert is the man...


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## williepete

Lady in the grocery store today was screaming into her cell phone today. Wish I had this printed on a sticker to slap on her butt.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Hossfly

williepete said:


> Lady in the grocery store today was screaming into her cell phone today. Wish I had this printed on a sticker to slap on her butt.


When I'm in a check-out and people can't put down their phones while they slowly put things on the counter, I hold my phone to my ear and yell out, "CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?" I do this 2 or 3 times or until they take the hint. I get a lot of grins from other people in line. I grit my teeth over those phone freaks.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica




----------



## williepete




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

longknife 



​


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## williepete

Through one of those genealogy sites, I've located one of my distant relatives. Turns out he was an artist and held a common trait that survived many generations.


----------



## Moonglow

Nice eyes...


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Missourian




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## my2¢




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife

The Trump border wall.


----------



## jon_berzerk

longknife said:


> The Trump border wall.




agreed 

--LOL


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hossfly

namvet 


Remember her?


----------



## namvet

Hossfly said:


> namvet
> 
> 
> Remember her?
> 
> 
> View attachment 109483



sure do pal or maybe it was one of her daughters


----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 110429


They told me to install the doors. They didn't say how high.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto

Trump seems to think he can make deals in Congress with democrats like he does in the business world, but I wonder if  he really understands who he is really dealing with.


----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon

longknife said:


>


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Think about it.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## petro




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


> View attachment 117450


Schrödinger's cat?


----------



## esthermoon

WillHaftawaite said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 117450
> 
> 
> 
> Schrödinger's cat?
Click to expand...

I don't know! Just love this picture


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Hugo Furst

esthermoon said:


>


Second date.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## theDoctorisIn




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JohnnyApplesack

uncanny


----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## JohnnyApplesack




----------



## namvet




----------



## Citizendave




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## CeeCee

Coyote ....can you tell me what is considered inappropriate for funny pics?

I know what I posted wouldn't be allowed on some forums but I see things on here that would get me banned elsewhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## namvet

CeeCee said:


> Coyote ....can you tell me what is considered inappropriate for funny pics?
> 
> I know what I posted wouldn't be allowed on some forums but I see things on here that would get me banned elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks.



welcome to the snake pit Cree


----------



## Citizendave




----------



## Citizendave




----------



## longknife

Citizendave said:


> View attachment 119059



I certainly would!


----------



## namvet




----------



## Citizendave




----------



## featherlite




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## petro




----------



## Citizendave




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Citizendave




----------



## CeeCee

This might have been posted before but I'm not going back thru all the pages.  I was also worried if I could post this but it's all very innocent.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## CeeCee




----------



## petro




----------



## longknife




----------



## petro




----------



## Citizendave




----------



## namvet




----------



## CeeCee

The poor husband looks just like my dachshund.


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

price reduced on Ebay


----------



## TheFakeDonaldTrump

Amazon.com: Make Wigs Great Again T-Shirt: Clothing


----------



## petro




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto




----------



## namvet




----------



## Marion Morrison

^This could be one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Citizendave




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

repeat please


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

Ahhh, to be young again...


----------



## esthermoon

ChrisL said:


>


 
(Beautiful avatar Chris!  )


----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


>



That is probably one of the most truthful memes yet!


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122844
> (Beautiful avatar Chris!  )
Click to expand...


Thanks esther!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## yiostheoy

longknife said:


>


LOVE that M-14 !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is probably one of the most truthful memes yet!
Click to expand...

ChrisL is back !!

That was a long wagon ride !!


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122844
> (Beautiful avatar Chris!  )
Click to expand...

Confucius say,

Never to go bed with itchy butt,

Else you will wake up with stinky finger.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


>


Confucius say,

Never go to bed with Pole-lock girlie either,

Or else you will wake up with crabs from her armpits too.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


>


Confucius say,

Man with head up Pole-lock girlie's azz,

Wakes up with stinky head and raisins in his hair.


----------



## yiostheoy

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122844
> (Beautiful avatar Chris!  )
Click to expand...


Confucius say,

esthermoon you want pictures of Pole-lock girlie?

PM me.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Nunes after a meeting with the Donald...Sad...


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Votto




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

hey Balwin shove it up you're fuckin' ass moron


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## longknife

*This is me*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete

Funny if it weren't true:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mad Scientist

Ay! Want some PEPEroni with  that pizza?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## guno




----------



## guno




----------



## guno




----------



## guno




----------



## guno




----------



## Citizendave




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## dani67




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst

namvet said:


>



Enough Blooming Idiots around already


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

* "Trump taps decorated Army General for White House communications post" *





(Anybody beside me remember this guy?)


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## deanrd

*Tiny Hands makes it feel Jinormous. 
Here, you try!


Sorry, I don't have tiny hands!*​


----------



## deanrd

*But Dad.  It was just politics.
Come on Dad, no one believes you
killed JFK.
Dad?
Dad?



*​*Must have lost the connection.*


----------



## namvet




----------



## Votto




----------



## iceberg




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## namvet




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


>


LOL

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


It's so nice to have someone else who can understand my sense of humor!


----------



## featherlite

Batshit crazy Bachman


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## buttercup




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mindful




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

You know the economy is bad when . . .


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Gracie said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
Click to expand...


2013 is Dennis Leary and 2014 is Willem Dafoe.


----------



## Witchit




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Witchit




----------



## Witchit




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Witchit




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Nass - T

New here. I hope this is appropriate for this forum.


----------



## Witchit




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## featherlite




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hossfly

williepete said:


>



williepete


----------



## Hossfly

williepete and westwall


----------



## williepete

Hossfly said:


> williepete and WillHaftawaite



I remember those days after the Clinton downsizing of the USAF. Operation Monica.  

Lean years.


----------



## longknife

Hossfly said:


> williepete and westwall



North Korean air force?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Witchit




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## my2¢




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

I’m not trying to say anything profound, I’m just showing off my collection.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

I had the smartest and best looking cashier today.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

Why grammar is important.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan

I found your street.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## PredFan




----------



## williepete




----------



## PredFan




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan

longknife said:


>


Someone should have thrown a couple of double cheese burgers at her. She'd have shut up then, at least for 30 seconds.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

Wasn’t Bob Ross a Green Beret?


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

Me trying to shoot you in the penis:


----------



## PredFan

Show me on this doll:


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## williepete

Geaux4it
May you never sweat in your Piper.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## valera80

Sgt_Gath said:


>


lol


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan

I think I waited a respectful amount of time.


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan

Where’s your house?

If it was


 

You’d know.


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

My favorite kind of meat.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## Darkwind




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## PredFan

Scene from the men’s room at DNC Headquarters.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan

Trying to understand the signals women send:


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## williepete

Wow. Six entire pages of ignored content. That's a record.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

williepete said:


> Wow. Six entire pages of ignored content. That's a record.



LMAO Smart Ass


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## williepete




----------



## Votto




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Darkwind

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 210681


Ha!

In associaton with Dewy, Cheatum & Howe!


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Darkwind

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 210701


OMG.  I have!


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues

Thanks for the points, much appreciated.


----------



## my2¢




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

*Things that make you go, “Hmmmm...”​*


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mousterian

Sax, you gotta get out more...


----------



## cnm




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hossfly

How I picture ABikerSailor


----------



## longknife

Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan

“Follow your dreams!”

Your dreams:


----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## Hossfly

PredFan said:


> View attachment 213984



"Almost heaven, West Virginia......."


----------



## PredFan




----------



## An@lDestroyer




----------



## An@lDestroyer




----------



## longknife

*Why do posters not understand that cartoons have a special thread and this is for funny PICTURES?*


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife

I found this on Reddit this morning


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

And the best one I’ve seen so far:


----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## longknife

The Blue Wave


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Votto




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Windparadox

`


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## deanrd

Hello?

Dad?

How did you know I was here?

Huh?

Oh dad, no one thinks you killed JFK.  That was Trump just kidding.  

No dad, I'm still a man.  I have to do this if Trump is going to help me in Texas.

Oh Dad, stop.  I still have a soul.

I have balls.

Dad, stop, I'll always be your son.

but Dad........

but........

Dad?  

Hello?

Fuk, he hung up.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## miketx




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife

Don't look down!


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues

Women smacking down that white man vote.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Look hard it will take a minute


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Bette Midler says the First Lady is Disgusting.


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## miketx




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## miketx




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## buttercup




----------



## longknife




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## PredFan

And so it begins....


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand

The scariest LP cover ever  - - -


----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## longknife




----------



## DustyInfinity

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 211991



Wow, that is just wrong lol.


----------



## williepete




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*real turkey bacon*


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## irosie91

miketx said:


>



I can't reach----I need help


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx

irosie91 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't reach----I need help
Click to expand...

Always glad to lend a hand.


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx

^Kaiser on a geyser.


----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Karl Rand

PredFan said:


> View attachment 234438


Rubbish, with the popularity of cheap synthetic perfume out there   - - - - -


----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Karl Rand

Mindful said:


> View attachment 235341


Sack her as a teacher. The correct usage is :- What *DO* mummy and daddy say?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## Karl Rand

longknife said:


>


Well at least she could find an alternative use for them.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Karl Rand

Why is that supposed to be funny? Eat Macs and you end up turning into a knuckle head? I don’t get it/.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Karl Rand said:


> Why is that supposed to be funny? Eat Macs and you end up turning into a knuckle head? I don’t get it/.


Signature brass knuckles......


----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

You


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## Karl Rand

longknife said:


>


Gay, I didn’t much like the look of either. 
Give me a bong and a man any day,


----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 237473


*I think this is the most awesome meme I've seen this year. Thanks. *


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## Karl Rand




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues

GIF Image click


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Quentin111




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

President Trump playing the media-proxy


----------



## PredFan




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## the other mike

The latest ad on my page


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## the other mike




----------



## PredFan

I found a car on IKEA


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan

New Years Eve: I resolve to eat healthy, lose weight, and exercise in 2019.

January 18, 2019:


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Bleipriester

The new unflashy donation pointer.


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## longknife




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

Anything's a dildo if you're brave enough.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## the other mike

Share this one on your Facebook page.


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## the other mike




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues

Mindful said:


>



Ouch


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## the other mike

I bet she sleeps on the top bunk.


----------



## Chiara




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## williepete




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Mindful




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dalia




----------



## my2¢




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## longknife




----------



## MAGAman

Gracie said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is not the same guy. That dude is Mr. Yummy Lannister.
Click to expand...

3 different people


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 237477


Oh sweet baby jebuz!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan

Party in isle 15:


----------



## PredFan

Get ready for St. Patty’s:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## longknife

*Only at Walmart*


----------



## Cellblock2429

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL Gracie Vigilante Mertex Wildcard Votto AngelsNDemons
> 
> The other thread was getting a bit laggy, so I've decided to start a new one. Please post here rather than in the original thread.
> 
> To start us off.


/——/ When you show up to the club wearing the same dress as your dad..


----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## my2¢




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto

Official Elizabeth Warren DNA test results


----------



## the other mike




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

Not a photo, but still funny.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## The Purge




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Mindful

1920's, nothing is new under the sun !


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Crixus

This is my new kid. It cracks me up whenever I see it.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful

Camping in Florida.


----------



## PredFan

Sorry I’m late, I was tied up in the subway.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## the other mike

My 1 year old Maltese Charlie after some spaghetti.


----------



## williepete




----------



## PredFan




----------



## the other mike

Mindful said:


> Camping in Florida.


"Hey here's a good spot honey."
....
The next morning....
"Honey. Promise you won't scream...it'll scare them. "
.....
"Scare who ?"


----------



## the other mike

If dogs are so much smarter than cats, why can't they be trained to use a litter box ?


----------



## the other mike

This is my new pet monkey, Epstein.
( I named him after the Welcome Back Kotter guy )


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

That's nice, Leadpriest; that I was able to make you laugh.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

Angelo said:


>


I'm so wrong for laughing at this!


----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## williepete




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## williepete

For gallantwarrior and airplanemechanic


----------



## williepete




----------



## Mindful

*Electric scooters overtake Audis as vehicle of choice for utter pricks.*





*A recent study has sent shockwaves in the transport world, as 54% of narcissistic wankers said they were eschewing Audi cars in favour of small electric scooters when informing the world that they are complete arseholes.*

The University of Croydon’s Sociology Department undertook the study following anecdotal evidence that oblivious fuckwits whizzing along the pavement were even more loathed than people who think a German brand is a substitute for a personality.

Professor Amanda Tinnock explained that the findings signified a huge change in the staid world of dickhead mobility.

She told us, “We often assume that a buy-to-let landlord in an Audi is the purest personification of an irredeemable c*nt.


NEWSTHUMP.com


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## emilynghiem

PredFan said:


> View attachment 263014


Ha ha PredFan mea culpa. 
It's called the 2 for $5 special + Big Mac attack =
me in the drive thru eating two Big Macs in the car...


----------



## emilynghiem

Mindful said:


> View attachment 259309


Mindful remember this broadcast that got blamed on an intern:


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan

When you are deciding what style of swimwear to put on for your trip to the beach:


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

My favorite childhood book.


----------



## PredFan

This kid is my hero:


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

I don’t care who you are, this is still funny.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife

https://i.imgur.com/NE92yDv.mp4


----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife

PredFan said:


> View attachment 266864



With her $600 wristwatch.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan

Your moment of Zen:


----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife

Longview, Texas


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

This is my new pet monkey, Epstein.
( I named him after the Welcome Back Kotter guy )


----------



## longknife

Checking out ripe watermelons.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Tinhatter




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife

https://i.imgur.com/9Xwd9Fy.mp4

Worth clicking on From imgur


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan

Arya 51


----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Erinwltr

For mikey.


----------



## the other mike

Bad stepdad advice rule #38.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

PredFan said:


> View attachment 270798


predfan, that U in the photo?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan

Erinwltr said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270798
> 
> 
> 
> predfan, that U in the photo?
Click to expand...


No, lol, I steal all my stuff off the internet.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DustyInfinity

Mindful said:


> View attachment 274038



Thanks for translating for us.  The next time I'm not in trouble will be the first time.


----------



## Mindful

DustyInfinity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for translating for us.  The next time I'm not in trouble will be the first time.
Click to expand...


That's a good start.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Thanx, Gracie.


----------



## Mindful

MAN RULES

AT LAST A BLOKE HAS TAKEN THE TIME TO WRITE THIS ALL DOWN

WE ALWAYS HEAR 'THE RULES' FROM THE FEMALE SIDE
NOW HERE ARE THE RULES FROM THE MALE SIDE

THESE ARE OUR RULES!

PLEASE NOTE. THESE ARE ALL NUMBERED #1 ON PURPOSE!

1. MEN ARE NOT MIND READERS.

1. LEARN TO WORK THE TOILET SEAT. YOU'RE A BIG GIRL. IF IT'S UP, PUT IT DOWN. WE NEED IT UP, YOU NEED IT DOWN. YOU DON'T HEAR US COMPLAINING ABOUT YOU LEAVING IT DOWN.

1. CRYING IS BLACKMAIL.

1. ASK FOR WHAT YOU WANT. LET US BE CLEAR ON THIS ONE:

SUBTLE HINTS DO NOT WORK!
STRONG HINTS DO NOT WORK!
OBVIOUS HINTS DO NOT WORK!
JUST SAY IT!

1. YES AND NO ARE PERFECTLY ACCEPTABLE ANSWERS TO ALMOST EVERY QUESTION.

1.. COME TO US WITH A PROBLEM ONLY IF YOU WANT HELP SOLVING IT. THAT'S WHAT WE DO. SYMPATHY IS WHAT YOUR GIRLFRIENDS ARE FOR.

1. ANYTHING WE SAID 6 MONTHS AGO IS INADMISSIBLE IN AN ARGUMENT. IN FACT, ALL COMMENTS BECOME NULL AND VOID AFTER 7 DAYS.

1. IF YOU THINK YOU'RE FAT, YOU PROBABLY ARE. DON'T ASK US.

1. IF SOMETHING WE SAID CAN BE INTERPRETED TWO WAYS AND ONE OF THE WAYS MAKES YOU SAD OR ANGRY, WE MEANT THE OTHER ONE.

1. YOU CAN EITHER ASK US TO DO SOMETHING OR TELL US HOW YOU WANT IT DONE. NOT BOTH.
IF YOU ALREADY KNOW BEST HOW TO DO IT, JUST DO IT YOURSELF.

1. WHENEVER POSSIBLE, PLEASE SAY WHATEVER YOU HAVE TO SAY DURING COMMERCIALS.

1. CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS DID NOT NEED DIRECTIONS AND NEITHER DO WE...

1. ALL MEN SEE IN ONLY 16 COLORS, LIKE WINDOWS DEFAULT SETTINGS..
PEACH, FOR EXAMPLE, IS A FRUIT, NOT A COLOR. PUMPKIN IS ALSO A FRUIT. WE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT MAUVE IS.

1. IF WE ASK WHAT IS WRONG AND YOU SAY 'NOTHING,' WE WILL ACT LIKE NOTHING'S WRONG. WE KNOW YOU ARE LYING, BUT IT IS JUST NOT WORTH THE HASSLE.

1. IF YOU ASK A QUESTION YOU DON'T WANT AN ANSWER TO, EXPECT AN ANSWER YOU DON'T WANT TO HEAR..

1. WHEN WE HAVE TO GO SOMEWHERE, ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING YOU WEAR IS FINE...REALLY.

1.. DON'T ASK US WHAT WE'RE THINKING ABOUT UNLESS YOU ARE PREPARED TO DISCUSS SUCH TOPICS AS FOOTBALL OR MOTOR SPORTS.

1. YOU HAVE ENOUGH CLOTHES.

1 .. YOU HAVE TOO MANY SHOES.

1. I AM IN SHAPE. ROUND IS A SHAPE!

1.. THANK YOU FOR READING THIS. YES, I KNOW, I HAVE TO SLEEP ON THE COUCH TONIGHT.. BUT DID YOU KNOW MEN REALLY DON'T MIND THAT? IT'S LIKE CAMPING...

PASS THIS TO AS MANY MEN AS YOU CAN - TO GIVE THEM A LAUGH...

PASS THIS TO AS MANY WOMEN AS YOU CAN - TO GIVE THEM A BIGGER LAUGH, BECAUSE ITS TRUE!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> MAN RULES
> 
> AT LAST A BLOKE HAS TAKEN THE TIME TO WRITE THIS ALL DOWN
> 
> WE ALWAYS HEAR 'THE RULES' FROM THE FEMALE SIDE
> NOW HERE ARE THE RULES FROM THE MALE SIDE
> 
> THESE ARE OUR RULES!
> 
> PLEASE NOTE. THESE ARE ALL NUMBERED #1 ON PURPOSE!
> 
> 1. MEN ARE NOT MIND READERS.
> 
> 1. LEARN TO WORK THE TOILET SEAT. YOU'RE A BIG GIRL. IF IT'S UP, PUT IT DOWN. WE NEED IT UP, YOU NEED IT DOWN. YOU DON'T HEAR US COMPLAINING ABOUT YOU LEAVING IT DOWN.
> 
> 1. CRYING IS BLACKMAIL.
> 
> 1. ASK FOR WHAT YOU WANT. LET US BE CLEAR ON THIS ONE:
> 
> SUBTLE HINTS DO NOT WORK!
> STRONG HINTS DO NOT WORK!
> OBVIOUS HINTS DO NOT WORK!
> JUST SAY IT!
> 
> 1. YES AND NO ARE PERFECTLY ACCEPTABLE ANSWERS TO ALMOST EVERY QUESTION.
> 
> 1.. COME TO US WITH A PROBLEM ONLY IF YOU WANT HELP SOLVING IT. THAT'S WHAT WE DO. SYMPATHY IS WHAT YOUR GIRLFRIENDS ARE FOR.
> 
> 1. ANYTHING WE SAID 6 MONTHS AGO IS INADMISSIBLE IN AN ARGUMENT. IN FACT, ALL COMMENTS BECOME NULL AND VOID AFTER 7 DAYS.
> 
> 1. IF YOU THINK YOU'RE FAT, YOU PROBABLY ARE. DON'T ASK US.
> 
> 1. IF SOMETHING WE SAID CAN BE INTERPRETED TWO WAYS AND ONE OF THE WAYS MAKES YOU SAD OR ANGRY, WE MEANT THE OTHER ONE.
> 
> 1. YOU CAN EITHER ASK US TO DO SOMETHING OR TELL US HOW YOU WANT IT DONE. NOT BOTH.
> IF YOU ALREADY KNOW BEST HOW TO DO IT, JUST DO IT YOURSELF.
> 
> 1. WHENEVER POSSIBLE, PLEASE SAY WHATEVER YOU HAVE TO SAY DURING COMMERCIALS.
> 
> 1. CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS DID NOT NEED DIRECTIONS AND NEITHER DO WE...
> 
> 1. ALL MEN SEE IN ONLY 16 COLORS, LIKE WINDOWS DEFAULT SETTINGS..
> PEACH, FOR EXAMPLE, IS A FRUIT, NOT A COLOR. PUMPKIN IS ALSO A FRUIT. WE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT MAUVE IS.
> 
> 1. IF WE ASK WHAT IS WRONG AND YOU SAY 'NOTHING,' WE WILL ACT LIKE NOTHING'S WRONG. WE KNOW YOU ARE LYING, BUT IT IS JUST NOT WORTH THE HASSLE.
> 
> 1. IF YOU ASK A QUESTION YOU DON'T WANT AN ANSWER TO, EXPECT AN ANSWER YOU DON'T WANT TO HEAR..
> 
> 1. WHEN WE HAVE TO GO SOMEWHERE, ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING YOU WEAR IS FINE...REALLY.
> 
> 1.. DON'T ASK US WHAT WE'RE THINKING ABOUT UNLESS YOU ARE PREPARED TO DISCUSS SUCH TOPICS AS FOOTBALL OR MOTOR SPORTS.
> 
> 1. YOU HAVE ENOUGH CLOTHES.
> 
> 1 .. YOU HAVE TOO MANY SHOES.
> 
> 1. I AM IN SHAPE. ROUND IS A SHAPE!
> 
> 1.. THANK YOU FOR READING THIS. YES, I KNOW, I HAVE TO SLEEP ON THE COUCH TONIGHT.. BUT DID YOU KNOW MEN REALLY DON'T MIND THAT? IT'S LIKE CAMPING...
> 
> PASS THIS TO AS MANY MEN AS YOU CAN - TO GIVE THEM A LAUGH...
> 
> PASS THIS TO AS MANY WOMEN AS YOU CAN - TO GIVE THEM A BIGGER LAUGH, BECAUSE ITS TRUE!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

The steaks are high!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan

Who throws away a four pack of hedgehogs and leaves one still in it?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hossfly

WillPower  at age 2.


----------



## Crixus

Mindful said:


> View attachment 277736




You should see them when they jump out of airplanes.


----------



## WillPower

Hossfly as a lad doing a rope-a-dope:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

When the potholes are really bad.


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## williepete




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## williepete




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Erinwltr

longknife said:


> View attachment 276339


And it is carrying a bikini!!


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hugo Furst

Kat, @Ravi,OldLady 

Lose something?


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kat, @Ravi,OldLady
> 
> Lose something?


Must be Ravi's.  I ride a Firebolt.


----------



## Hossfly

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, @Ravi,OldLady
> 
> Lose something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be Ravi's.  I ride a Firebolt.
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues

*Removed. 


Can't use an image like that.*

SaxxyBlues


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues

ATM Security


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues

Uploading files is messing up tonight sorry folks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 279327 View attachment 279327



I open cans of that all the time.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

http://pulpfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Halloween-gif.gif


----------



## Hossfly

SaxxyBlues said:


> http://pulpfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Halloween-gif.gif


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> SaxxyBlues said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://pulpfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Halloween-gif.gif
Click to expand...


Hossfly. And I never knew that side of you. 


The dog. lol.


----------



## Mindful

A Tenerife bus.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## the other mike

Nature. Day


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Nature has a wonderful sense of humour.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues

Hilarious boys hit each other with a trash can lid https://mol.im/a/7474761#v-7018074762184837957… via
@MailOnline
https://t.co/BBsqVSoS6X?amp=1


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hossfly

Manonthestreet said:


>


I had a cousin do that and he fell into the basement. The rest of us were watching and thought he was joking but he actually did it.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## williepete




----------



## Gracie

LOL! Make sure your sound is on. LOL

Red Nation Rising on Twitter


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Hossfly

buttercup said:


>


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hossfly

strollingbones


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Hossfly: look at the guy in the boat, the gondolier, laughing. lol.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Couldn't resist.

I was in a German airport, getting something to eat; and saw this 'lost in translation'.


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## DustyInfinity

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 281370



Wow Saxxy.  That was bad, just flat out bad. lol.  It was one of those, it is so bad it is funny kind of things.  Ouch.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Voiceover

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL Gracie Vigilante Mertex Wildcard Votto
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, in reality, she probably has a big old saggy belly in the front to go along with that giant booty.    How's that for dream killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, in reality, she probably has a big old saggy belly in the front to go along with that giant booty.    How's that for dream killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't kill my dreams, you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, in reality, she probably has a big old saggy belly in the front to go along with that giant booty.    How's that for dream killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons
> 
> The other thread was getting a bit laggy, so I've decided to start a new one. Please post here rather than in the original thread.
> 
> To start us off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## The Purge




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Thunk

Doug Schoen and his twin brother...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

Mindful said:


> View attachment 288717


LMAO!
"What's wrong mom?  You mad bro?"


----------



## Mindful

Erinwltr said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288717
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> "What's wrong mom?  You mad bro?"
Click to expand...


Have you ever trodden on a lego  piece, with a bare foot?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## ranfunck

MisterBeale said:


>


How true


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr

Mindful said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288717
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> "What's wrong mom?  You mad bro?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever trodden on a lego  piece, with a bare foot?
Click to expand...

Yes!   OMG it hurts and the expletives do nothing to help.


----------



## Erinwltr

MisterBeale said:


>


Took me a while, but I finally go it!


----------



## MisterBeale

Erinwltr said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while, but I finally go it!
Click to expand...

I couldn't help myself, a meme like that had to be posted on page 911.


----------



## Mindful

MisterBeale said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while, but I finally go it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't help myself, a meme like that had to be posted on page 911.
Click to expand...


We're into the Berlin Wall now.

That was brutal. I'm watching it on PBS America.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful

They look cute and cuddly, but the slightest thing can turn this beautiful creature into something so dangerous and violent, that the toughest of men could be killed or maimed for life. Here you can see it cuddling a bear. XX


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity

Mindful said:


> They look cute and cuddly, but the slightest thing can turn this beautiful creature into something so dangerous and violent, that the toughest of men could be killed or maimed for life. Here you can see it cuddling a bear. XX
> 
> View attachment 289575



That bear is asking for it.  A handsy devil.


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## williepete




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## williepete




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity

Mindful said:


>





Mindful said:


>




Guys really need someplace to sit at places like Wally and Target while we wait on our wives.  There needs to be a bar up front instead of fast food.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## ChemEngineer

*Picture I took of myself inside the grocery store this morning.
It hit me like a ton of thyme/time/whatever.*


----------



## miketx

ChemEngineer said:


> View attachment 291795
> 
> *Picture I took of myself inside the grocery store this morning.
> It hit me like a ton of thyme/time/whatever.*


----------



## williepete




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## PredFan




----------



## The Purge




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan

Don't order the yeast rolls


----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## DustyInfinity

SaxxyBlues said:


> View attachment 292039



A cheap box of wine was my mother's recipe for making Thanksgiving Dinner.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful

Names of UK towns.




 

 

 

 

 


Plenty more  where they came from.


----------



## williepete




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## longknife




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## skye

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## williepete




----------



## Mindful




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## williepete




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful

The reason aliens have gone unnoticed for so long:


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful

Restaurant in Australia.

No cell phones means 10% discount off bill.

Brilliant.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## DustyInfinity

Likkmee said:


> View attachment 303865



I laughed out loud.  Didn't want too, but wow, that's awful.


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## The Purge




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## The Purge




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## froggy

Corazon said:


> View attachment 308135


Nothing will stop a cat getting your breath while you're sleeping. Lol


----------



## Corazon

froggy said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308135
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will stop a cat getting your breath while you're sleeping. Lol
Click to expand...

Cat's Eye


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## DustyInfinity

Corazon said:


> View attachment 308135



30 seconds later, the cat turns around and puts its hiney in his face.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Can someone find me this gif without the tweet crap attached? I've failed in my google searches.

Link if picture doesn't show: https://pa1.narvii.com/7043/542e29dc7b3cbf6ddfcbde67e9035e70a9ba607fr1-392-392_hq.gif


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Can someone find me this gif without the tweet crap attached? I've failed in my google searches.
> 
> Link if picture doesn't show: https://pa1.narvii.com/7043/542e29dc7b3cbf6ddfcbde67e9035e70a9ba607fr1-392-392_hq.gif



Thanks, you lazy jerks.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

D


----------



## JustAnotherNut

and .357, and 1911 and, and, and


----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Corazon

Mindful said:


>


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

edit


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful

WillHaftawaite said:


>



So you have them too? You kept some unfathomable word  endings.

And after that traitorous rebellion too. 

Why don't you pronounce Detroit the French way?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hossfly

Mindful said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have them too? You kept some unfathomable word  endings.
> 
> And after that traitorous rebellion too.
> 
> Why don't you pronounce Detroit the French way?
Click to expand...


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## DustyInfinity




----------



## Hugo Furst

And that was a real ad.....................


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Corazon

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 312407


Ultimo is going to blow up the world in July?


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## PredFan




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## the other mike

When the coach says "You better keep your night job, kid."
You might be Elvis.


----------



## Corazon

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 312715


This is more sad than funny....unbelievable


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Silver Cat

Corazon said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312715
> 
> 
> 
> This is more sad than funny....unbelievable
Click to expand...

Yes. But what else can we do? Only laugh with a tear behind the smile.
How do you call such spirits, who make people crazy? Duwende?


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

Ukrainian army is ready to fight coronavirus.


----------



## PredFan




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Corazon

Silver Cat said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312715
> 
> 
> 
> This is more sad than funny....unbelievable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. But what else can we do? Only laugh with a tear behind the smile.
> How do you call such spirits, who make people crazy? Duwende?
Click to expand...

No! Lol 
Duwende is mythical creature, something like a goblin or a an elf!
How do we call spirits who make people crazy here? Well...we call them katarantaduhan (which means nonsense)


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Corazon

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut

Manonthestreet said:


>


My Aunt used to make those. Crocheting different dresses. Thanks for the memory


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Corazon




----------



## my2¢

I opened Facebook this morning and saw this from NFL Meme:


----------



## Hossfly

Dogs that had no chance of winning the dog show.


----------



## Mindful

Poor husbands. Really getting soooo pounded in this crisis.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## buttercup




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto

Again?


----------



## Votto




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

freyasman said:


> View attachment 320794


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Corazon

Silver Cat said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
Click to expand...

Is that gun an AK 47?


----------



## Corazon




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Silver Cat

Corazon said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
Click to expand...

Pretty close, but no. It's VPO-136 (Vepr-KM), civilian version of AK-47 (without possibility of automatic fire).


----------



## freyasman

Corazon said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
Click to expand...

Kalashnikov, yeah...... why do you ask?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Can't stop the signal Mal....


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon

freyasman said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kalashnikov, yeah...... why do you ask?
Click to expand...

Just curious


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman

Corazon said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kalashnikov, yeah...... why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious
Click to expand...

If you only had one rifle, that would be a pretty good choice.


And everyone _*should*_ have a rifle.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon

Silver Cat said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty close, but no. It's VPO-136 (Vepr-KM), civilian version of AK-47 (without possibility of automatic fire).
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation Silver Cat


----------



## freyasman

Corazon said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty close, but no. It's VPO-136 (Vepr-KM), civilian version of AK-47 (without possibility of automatic fire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Silver Cat
Click to expand...

He definitely went more in-depth than I did.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon

freyasman said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty close, but no. It's VPO-136 (Vepr-KM), civilian version of AK-47 (without possibility of automatic fire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Silver Cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He definitely went more in-depth than I did.
Click to expand...


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat

Corazon said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty close, but no. It's VPO-136 (Vepr-KM), civilian version of AK-47 (without possibility of automatic fire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Silver Cat
Click to expand...

My pleasure.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat

freyasman said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320794
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323647
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that gun an AK 47?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty close, but no. It's VPO-136 (Vepr-KM), civilian version of AK-47 (without possibility of automatic fire).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation Silver Cat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He definitely went more in-depth than I did.
Click to expand...

Nothing special. Civilian version don't have a cleaning-rod  and a strap.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## my2¢




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Natural Citizen

Trolling the system...


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike

ChrisL said:


>


She needs me to cook for her.


----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Fuck you snitch.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## freyasman

Nops 
	

@0x0090

It's the 28th anniversary of these American patriots


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Sal the Agorist

@SallyMayweather

*You're being conditioned to believe freedom is selfish.*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

You ever wonder why no one ever wrote a song called _"Fuck the Fire Department"?_

Yeah, me either.


----------



## Gracie

wow...freyasman has a hard on for cops, amirite?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lifehack nowdays,funny GIFs
					

Lifehack nowdays, Find More funny GIFs on GIF-VIF




					www.gif-vif.com


----------



## freyasman

Gracie said:


> wow...freyasman has a hard on for cops, amirite?


If you're going to be a fucking thief, then be a thief..... but don't pretend you're anything _but_ a thief.

Amirite?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Gracie

You contributions are not funny. But, do carry on amusing yourself since nobody else seems to be laughing.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Sal the Agorist

@SallyMayweather
·
6h

_*The weird thing about supporting gun rights is that leftists obsess over your penis size.*_


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Corazon




----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Shawnee_b

freyasman said:


> View attachment 333283


----------



## freyasman

Shawnee_b said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 333283
Click to expand...










						Dulce et Decorum - LewRockwell
					

by Fred Reed Recently by Fred Reed: A’Croaking We Shall Go I am a soldier. I am dirt. With Joshua I put the cities of Canaan to the sword while women screamed and tried to protect their babies. I spent long days in Nanjing butchering and butchering civilians because I enjoyed it. For I am a...




					www.lewrockwell.com
				



From the link;
_"I am a soldier. I am dirt. With Joshua I put the cities of Canaan to the sword while women screamed and tried to protect their babies. I spent long days in Nanjing butchering and butchering civilians because I enjoyed it. For I am a soldier. I am dirt. I firebombed Hamburg till the wind-fanned flames left nowhere to hide and the people burned screaming and their fat puddled in the streets. I am a soldier. I am dirt.

On the crumbling walls of Angkor Wat, the Cold Lairs, trees now crawling over the walls, you may see me carved, marching, marching to kill forgotten peoples, it matters not whom. In the sweltering heat of Chichen Itza and the terrible winter of Stalingrad and the flaming paper cities of Japan and on the Death March of Corregidor I killed and killed, for I am a soldier. I am dirt. I kill.

In this I glory. I spend my declining years drinking in bars with old soldiers I knew when Breda fell to us and we raped and killed and looted, when we torpedoed the troop ships and left the soldiers in their thousands to drown slowly as their strength gave out. The fierce exultation of watching Atlanta burn, Pearl Harbor, Nagasaki, these I remember lovingly. For I am dirt.

Crush their skulls and eat their faces, we say with remembered bravado. We remember the adventures fondly. They almost had us at Plei Cuy when a 551 arrived with beehive rounds, and that put paid to them, hoo-ah.


These are degenerate days. Once I breached the walls of Ilium or Constantinople during the Fourth Crusade and killed and looted and raped girls of seven in front of their parents – how they howled! Now perforce I say I do it for democracy, about which I don’t give a damn, or to end evil, though our allies are the worst tyrants we can find. Before, I could torture my captives between two slow fires, or by running a red-hot poker up their neither ends, and this in the public square for the amusement of a bored populace.

Now I water-board them, bringing them to the edge of drowning, screaming, begging, puking, yes, that does nicely, now a little more water as their minds break, and maybe I will masturbate over it later. For I am a soldier. I am dirt. I am the worst of a sorry species.

I am a soldier. I pride myself on my allegiance to duty, God, honor, country. My god is Moloch of the red fangs, who wills me to besiege a city into cannibalism, to catapult the severed heads of loved ones over the walls, with blankets infected with smallpox. My god, however named – Yahweh, Molloch, Satanas, Odin, imposes my duty, to kill, to rape.

But if my country says to butcher, then butchery were no crime, but a source of honor. To kill for pure enjoyment, as Ted Bundy or Jeffrey Dahmer, is most contemptible, but to do it because Bush II, Tojo, Bin Laden, or Netanyahu commands it – this is virtue at its highest. Killing for your own reasons is criminal. Killing someone you have never seen for the benefit of a politician you have never met is a source of medals.

I was a soldier once. I received certain medals. They were trivial medals. The meritorious variety are awarded for jumping into a trench of scared conscripted adolescents and bludgeoning them to death with a rifle butt. I lacked the character. But medals presented problems. If I put them in the toilet, they might clog it, but I certainly would not want children exposed to them. The military presents problems that Clausewitz did not anticipate.


Once, in a war of no particular importance, I lay in a hospital of little importance in a country in Asia that didn’t matter. It was just a country. Soldiers kill, who and where and why being beyond their capacities for thought. I was blinded. Soldiers are dirt, and sometimes they get what they deserve. I did. Across from me, though I couldn’t see them, were the survivors of a tank crew. An RPG 2, which you probably don’t know what is, had hit their M60, which you probably don’t know what it, had cooked off the cherry juice, which you probably don’t know what is.

I couldn’t see them. I was a soldier. I was dirt. But I was blind dirt. I couldn’t see them under the plastic sheeting under which they oozed serum. But they spoke of the fire within, and the loader and gunner screaming as their skin sloughed off, and they desperately tried to find the hatches and couldn’t, and died screaming, screaming, fingers groping for hatches they couldn’t find in the smoke and agony and terror, which is why I hate you sonosonfbitches that sent them and us to make money for McDonnell Douglas.

For this we hold reunions. We get together in Wyoming and Tuscaloosa and Portland and remember when we were young and the war held off the boredom of life and the star shells flickered in the sky of Happy Valley and life meant nothing but was at least intense. I hated the H&I fire over the dark forests of a puzzled Cambodia and I hate you cocksuckers living soft at home for sending us and I and I hate what I did and I hate my friends who were there, who are really my only friends. And I hope you one day pay, what we paid, what our victims paid and that you pay it as we did. And this will bring me the only joy in my life.

I am a soldier. I am dirt._"


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Sun Devil 92

freyasman said:


> View attachment 335267


This isn't funny.

Seems it actually happened.


----------



## my2¢




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Gracie said:


> You contributions are not funny. But, do carry on amusing yourself since nobody else seems to be laughing.


I just noticed this reply.....

Haha 

BFYTW


----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

I had to go 185 to keep up with this guy.
(click to enlarge)



(Joe Walsh joke )


----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Recce4




----------



## Shawnee_b

Funny stuff Frey. Thanks.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

freyasman said:


> View attachment 338277


the constitution is the social contract,,,,
and dems and repubes shit on it daily,,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

freyasman said:


> View attachment 340285


My name is Karen and I demand to speak to the manager!


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jitss617




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Corazon




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Sal the Agorist Retweeted





Sal the Agorist

@SallyMayweather
·
May 16

*How is a politician adding pork to a natural disaster relief bill any different from a looter?*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

I c h i g o said:


> View attachment 343448


good ole big dicks,,,got drunk and ate there several times,,,


----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## freyasman




----------



## I c h i g o




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Votto




----------



## the other mike

Hilarious Facebook clip


----------



## Captain Caveman




----------



## Captain Caveman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Viacheslav

Woman with "balls"


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jitss617




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Votto




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Sal the Agorist

@SallyMayweather

It's just an email account
It's just a bracelet
It's just a prayer
It's just so you can vote
It's just to flatten the curve
It's just until cases go down
It's just to prevent hate speech
It's just a blood test It's just so you can't travel
It's just a minor's sexual preference


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Look, he's wearing his mask.


----------



## DustyInfinity

freyasman said:


> View attachment 360692



Thats just scary.  I'll have trouble sleeping now.


----------



## DustyInfinity

freyasman said:


> View attachment 360663



I was happy just playing in dirt.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Mrs. Dong Copter

@HitCockBottom

First dates right now must really suck. Bonding over face masks, having to listen to racist white sluts complain about everything and later walking past a riot.
11:55 PM · Jul 5, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

freyasman said:


> View attachment 361030


the dems are using BLM to raise money


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## mamooth




----------



## the other mike

I forgot Jesse Ventura was in 'Predator'. ( far right )


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## SaxxyBlues

*TEXT MESSAGE TO NEIGHBOUR:*



Hi, Fred, this is Richard, next door. I've got a confession to make.   I've been riddled with guilt for a few months and have been trying to  get up the courage to tell you face-to-face.  At least I'm  telling you in this text and I can't live with myself a minute longer without you  knowing about this.  The truth is that when you're not around I've  been sharing your wife, day and night.  In fact, probably much more than you.  I haven't been getting it at home recently and I know that that's no excuse.  The temptation was just too great.  I can't live with the guilt and hope you'll accept my sincere apology and forgive me. Please suggest a fee for usage and I'll pay you.

Regards,
Richard

Fred, feeling so angered and betrayed, grabbed his gun and shot Richard, killing him.  He went back home and poured himself a stiff drink and sat down on the sofa.  Fred then looked at his phone and discovered a second text message from Richard.


*SECOND TEXT MESSAGE:*

Hi, Fred.  Richard here again.  Sorry about the typo on my last text.  I expect you figured it out and noticed that the damned

Auto-Correct had changed "wi-fi" to "wife."  Technology, huh?  It'll be the death of us all.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## SaxxyBlues




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## buttercup




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## SaxxyBlues

Section 8 Ingenuity


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## my2¢

This one kills me....


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Johnlaw said:


> Hey Freyasman this supposed to be a funny pictures thread, not a pathetic picture thread.


"The world is a tragedy for those who feel, and a comedy for those who think. For those of us who drink though, it's bearable."

-Unknown





Cheers.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Not gonna lie, I like being appreciated.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## ChemEngineer

freyasman said:


> View attachment 372524



This is going in to theglobalwarmingfraud amigo


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## ChemEngineer

freyasman said:


> View attachment 372937


----------



## ChemEngineer

freyasman said:


> View attachment 372943


*
Yep, you're goin' straight to hell.*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## ChemEngineer

freyasman said:


> View attachment 374325


*
I never learn how to use any birth control.  I'm STOOPIT and proud of it !*


----------



## Votto




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Real Anarchism......


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

I have one of these, we talk guns together when he's not off smoking weed with my son and the other cousins.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Dong Copter

@AdamantAnarchy

It was when my dad said "They look so different coming at you with food" that I knew I wouldn't be taking him to any more Vietnamese restaurants.
3:52 PM · Aug 20, 2020·Twitter for Android


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## my2¢




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Based on leaks, Toy Story 5 is looking absolutely lit


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## my2¢




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## DustyInfinity

freyasman said:


> View attachment 386432


Is that real?  Did CNN actually report that?   Wow.


----------



## freyasman

DustyInfinity said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386432
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?  Did CNN actually report that?   Wow.
Click to expand...

I have no idea, but after this;






anything is possible.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Pedo alert


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

freyasman said:


>


lolol. So much truth. lol. I just put my hobby car in the shop based on that same dialogue. lolol.


----------



## Natural Citizen

freyasman said:


> View attachment 392328



I don't get it, frey.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## freyasman




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## freyasman




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## freyasman




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Muhammed

https://bigmemes.funnyjunk.com/hdgifs/When+youre+cuddling+and+he+gets+hard_8f1385_7992048.mp4


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

I don't remember any protests or riots about this.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Hit the like button when you see it.


----------



## progressive hunter

freyasman said:


> View attachment 394274
> 
> 
> Hit the like button when you see it.


its the wood grain on the doors,,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

True love baby......


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

freyasman said:


> View attachment 401990


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

freyasman said:


> View attachment 402612


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## DustyInfinity

freyasman said:


> View attachment 402713


I think batons should be officially named Hippie Sticks in Websters.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Out on the road today I saw a Dead-head sticker on a Cadillac.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Yousaidwhat

freyasman said:


> View attachment 372662


miketx  will hit it for $14.00. No less


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

I thought I was the only one this happened to.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## skye




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## BS Filter




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

ChrisL said:


>


The resemblance is amazing , LOL


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Rigby5

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
Click to expand...


The evidence of the Photoshopping is the slight halo of lighter color to the right of the woman and around the kid entirely.  In fact, there is obvious coloration from his trunks up his back slightly.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

*John Rivers*@JohnRivers
16h·
Things that are similar:

Calling normal gun magazines "High Capacity" for having a normal amount of bullets

Calling normal white people "White Supremacist" for having a normal sense of identity


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

Rigby5 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The evidence of the Photoshopping is the slight halo of lighter color to the right of the woman and around the kid entirely.  In fact, there is obvious coloration from his trunks up his back slightly.
Click to expand...

Must be some screwy photoshop wannabe software. My photoshop doesn't do that when I take an image out and drop it in another.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## BothWings




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

1956...... better times than these.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Covid lockdown infographic


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

*Pakistan muz: we throw faggots off of buildings
US Gov: here's 10 mil for gender studies.
Pakistan muz: LOL, ok but we're pretty sure none of them will ever fly.*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## candycorn




----------



## ChemEngineer

*No early birds around our tennis court this morning.*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

*RealTMB*@TrumpyMonkeyBaby
6h··Sooper Seekrit FlammenWurfer Klub
Anyone notice the Nashville bomber must have read “Victoria, a novel of 4th generation war” by Thomas Hobbes?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Noah




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee

This one might get me a time out ?? Funny though


----------



## Likkmee

Reminder Pooty poot gots it goin on !


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

and then,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Disir




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## freyasman

>


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

*“Mexico is officially the least corrupt country in North America.”*

– Bill Buppert


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

New Twitter logo;


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## the other mike

The look you want to give someone who talks too much....and then when they finally pause for a second, they keep on talking.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## AlanParker1989




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

https://i.ibb.co/6g24t53/snopes01.jpg


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## miketx




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## the other mike

This is really cool. At first glance it looks like a man running into the woods but if you focus on the dog's head it becomes a dog running out of the woods. Some people only see one or the other for some reason.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## AFrench2




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Roy Batty




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 457303T


CA democrats have been trying to figure out how to meter the air that you breathe so they could tax it for at least 40 years.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 458404


Gun control is hitting your target.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 458427


The beer is missing.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

freyasman said:


> View attachment 462368


Wear a mask if you want; that's cool.  Stay home forever if you want, that's cool.  It's called freedom.  

Like heck I will wear a medical device I do not need for months.  It is a fundamental right to make your own medical decisions.



			https://i.ibb.co/CPKMQcn/masks02.jpg


----------



## Quentin111




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump

freyasman said:


> View attachment 466637


M'eh. More like, this is what happens when you fail to comply with lawful orders.


----------



## freyasman

Dr Grump said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466637
> 
> 
> 
> M'eh. More like, this is what happens when you fail to comply with lawful orders.
Click to expand...

Bow down or burn,  huh?



Attitudes like that are why I never lost any sleep over any of the folks like you I've killed. 


And for the record,  I actually DID burn one to death.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

WTF, over?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Nice picture to help you get over the doom and gloom of the recent presidential press conference, where Biden promised you that if you behave, you just might get to have a BBQ months from now on July 4th....


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

I love nukes, but this is funny....


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

freyasman said:


> View attachment 467411








*I bet you didn't notice that Godzilla is in the background.*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 467525


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 467690


Problematic for who, though?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

If you have ever smelled human flesh burning, it _does_ smell like pork; hence the term "long pig".


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 458434


Just send that doddering old fuck back home--my ski season is suffering.  LOL


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 458856


I want some of your sleeping aids.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

freyasman said:


> View attachment 467718


No.  Forgetfulness is not remembering the batteries for the NVGs.

Been there, Done that.


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 458886


Beware the ides of March--very timely.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

freyasman said:


> View attachment 467113
> 
> 
> WTF, over?



This is Over, go ahead WTF!


----------



## Concerned American

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath
> 
> Here's a big one for ya! Or maybe that's two?


I think that was the winner of the Half Moon Bay Pumpkin contest last year.


----------



## Concerned American

Gracie said:


> So...fly me to maui, westwall. And my little dog too.


But then you won't be in Kansas anymore, my little pretty.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

Vigilante said:


>


Wow, they really get 'em in and out of that airport.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

Vigilante said:


> And 3 BIG MAC'S. 2 Large Fries, and a 32 Oz. Coke....for starters!


You could make her a sandwich for a whole troop of boy scouts.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

ChrisL said:


> Not really funny, but meaningful.


Don't knock it til you tried it.  LOL


----------



## Concerned American

Wildcard said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Simmons would be proud.
Click to expand...

Where's she been all my life?


----------



## Dr Grump

freyasman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466637
> 
> 
> 
> M'eh. More like, this is what happens when you fail to comply with lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bow down or burn,  huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes like that are why I never lost any sleep over any of the folks like you I've killed.
> 
> 
> And for the record,  I actually DID burn one to death.
Click to expand...

No, you twat-faced dork, bow down and then sue their arses off...if you have a case...
You're a psycho loon. Nothing to be proud of...


----------



## Dr Grump

freyasman said:


> View attachment 467080


Now that Trump is gone, things will return to normal...hopefully...


----------



## the other mike

Thought _you_ were having a bad day ?


----------



## the other mike

Trump's Former Acting Attorney General and Caucasian M&M Matt Whitaker.


----------



## the other mike

"Dontcha hate it when that happens ?"


----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## asaratis

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 467949


Aside:  All 12 months have an "ides" near the middle.  It's not always the on the 15th.





__





						A lesson in the Roman calendar
					





					amurgsval.org


----------



## freyasman

Dr Grump said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466637
> 
> 
> 
> M'eh. More like, this is what happens when you fail to comply with lawful orders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bow down or burn,  huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes like that are why I never lost any sleep over any of the folks like you I've killed.
> 
> 
> And for the record,  I actually DID burn one to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you twat-faced dork, bow down and then sue their arses off...if you have a case...
> You're a psycho loon. Nothing to be proud of...
Click to expand...

Spoken like a naive fool,  or a dishonest shitbag.


----------



## freyasman

Dr Grump said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467080
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Trump is gone, things will return to normal...hopefully...
Click to expand...

You mean with no one in any position of serious power,  who actually gives a shit about Americans?
That the kind of "normal" you mean?

Because that's what you're going to get.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Not gonna lie..... I'm struggling with this one.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Nia Renée Hill

@niasalterego
·
Mar 15

Bitch, shut the fuck up.
Quote Tweet







Clayburn Griffin

@Clayburn
 · Mar 14
Replying to @InNeverland_
While I'm not suggesting Bill Burr is a racist, a white man having a non-white wife can sometimes be a sign of racism.  So you shouldn't assume someone isn't racist just because they own a minority sex servant.   They may very well have one because they're racist.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Kids...


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 467574


Trump admin had already exceeded Biden's very weak stretch goal.

The Pfizer vaccine was approved by the FDA only the month before Trump left office.
Biden had a stretch goal of administering 1M doses per day in the first 100 days.
Trump admin had exceeded Biden's goal, even before Biden took office  
Trump admin administered average of 1.2 per day the final week 
Trump admin administered 1.6M doses on Jan 20th
Trump admin had administered 22.4M doses in a little over the first month










						US smashes Biden's COVID-19 vaccine target with over 1m a day
					

The seven-day rolling average for daily vaccinations nationwide is currently at 1.2 million. More than one million shots have been handed out daily since Biden's inauguration last week.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




As you see in everything Biden does, he is a very weak and ineffective leader, even creating a self-made national emergency at the border in his first 100 days, something Trump could have told you would happen, and Biden has no clue hoe to resolve.


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## petro

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 468850


Cool.
I bet the teams Supremacy in sports is envious.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

But "peaceful" and "harmless" ain't the same thing.


----------



## freyasman

Fear not...... keep calm and take a bunch of them with you.


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469131


it started the day they started sneaking in and demanding I work harder to give them money, housing and food cause they cant take care of themselves,,,

anymore stupid questions you would like to ask??


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469608


you do understand the key to a good meme is it be funny???


----------



## Hellbilly

progressive hunter said:


> you do understand the key to a good meme is it be funny???


Or to make a point.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do understand the key to a good meme is it be funny???
> 
> 
> 
> Or to make a point.
Click to expand...

you failed on both,,


----------



## Hellbilly

progressive hunter said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do understand the key to a good meme is it be funny???
> 
> 
> 
> Or to make a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you failed on both,,
Click to expand...

Thank you for your meaningless opinion.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do understand the key to a good meme is it be funny???
> 
> 
> 
> Or to make a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you failed on both,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your meaningless opinion.
Click to expand...

thank you for your meaningless meme,,,


----------



## Hellbilly

progressive hunter said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do understand the key to a good meme is it be funny???
> 
> 
> 
> Or to make a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you failed on both,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your meaningless opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for your meaningless meme,,,
Click to expand...

Didn’t post it for you and don’t care what you think.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do understand the key to a good meme is it be funny???
> 
> 
> 
> Or to make a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you failed on both,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your meaningless opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for your meaningless meme,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t post it for you and don’t care what you think.
Click to expand...

of course you do,, thats why youre trying to defend it,,,


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469992


And as usual, no one defends white people.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469992


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly

freyasman said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469992
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, no one defends white people.
Click to expand...

For good reason. You don’t need defending.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469992
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, no one defends white people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For good reason. You don’t need defending.
Click to expand...

And what do we call people who single out people by race for disparate treatment, again?


What's that term?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469992


we talked about this billy,, memes are supposed to be funny and have some connection to reality,,,

this one fails on both,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly

freyasman said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469992
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, no one defends white people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For good reason. You don’t need defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do we call people who single out people by race for disparate treatment, again?
> 
> 
> What's that term?
Click to expand...

I see your point. Please tell me about all the hardships white people are forced to put up with.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469992
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, no one defends white people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For good reason. You don’t need defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do we call people who single out people by race for disparate treatment, again?
> 
> 
> What's that term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your point. Please tell me about all the hardships white people are forced to put up with.
Click to expand...

we have to work and pay for other peoples lifestyles that refuse to work,,


----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469992
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, no one defends white people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For good reason. You don’t need defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do we call people who single out people by race for disparate treatment, again?
> 
> 
> What's that term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your point. Please tell me about all the hardships white people are forced to put up with.
Click to expand...

We have to perform at a higher standard in order to get into many universities,  for one thing.


----------



## Hellbilly

progressive hunter said:


> we have to work and pay for other peoples lifestyles that refuse to work,,


How awful! I am appalled. Yet the military didn’t wage a war and kill your wives and children like they did in Sand Creek or rape murder and separate families like the slave owners did with slaves? You are forced to spend money to help other people. Thats gotta be tough.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to work and pay for other peoples lifestyles that refuse to work,,
> 
> 
> 
> How awful! I am appalled. Yet the military didn’t wage a war and kill your wives and children like they did in Sand Creek or rape murder and separate families like the slave owners did with slaves? You are forced to spend money to help other people. Thats gotta be tough.
Click to expand...

you ever heard of the trail of tears?? yeah my family was in it,,

not seeing your point,,

OH thats right ,,I proved you a dumbass so you changed the subject and went back over a hundred yrs to make a point,,,


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Not funny, but causes smiles...


----------



## Hellbilly

progressive hunter said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to work and pay for other peoples lifestyles that refuse to work,,
> 
> 
> 
> How awful! I am appalled. Yet the military didn’t wage a war and kill your wives and children like they did in Sand Creek or rape murder and separate families like the slave owners did with slaves? You are forced to spend money to help other people. Thats gotta be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ever heard of the trail of tears?? yeah my family was in it,,
> 
> not seeing your point,,
> 
> OH thats right ,,I proved you a dumbass so you changed the subject and went back over a hundred yrs to make a point,,,
Click to expand...

It would appear you lack the intelligence it takes to have a rational discussion.
Goodbye.
Rot in hell.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to work and pay for other peoples lifestyles that refuse to work,,
> 
> 
> 
> How awful! I am appalled. Yet the military didn’t wage a war and kill your wives and children like they did in Sand Creek or rape murder and separate families like the slave owners did with slaves? You are forced to spend money to help other people. Thats gotta be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ever heard of the trail of tears?? yeah my family was in it,,
> 
> not seeing your point,,
> 
> OH thats right ,,I proved you a dumbass so you changed the subject and went back over a hundred yrs to make a point,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear you lack the intelligence it takes to have a rational discussion.
> Goodbye.
> Rot in hell.
Click to expand...

youre just mad your narrative fell flat and you ended up looking like an moron,,

I see a pattern developing,,


----------



## Hellbilly

progressive hunter said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to work and pay for other peoples lifestyles that refuse to work,,
> 
> 
> 
> How awful! I am appalled. Yet the military didn’t wage a war and kill your wives and children like they did in Sand Creek or rape murder and separate families like the slave owners did with slaves? You are forced to spend money to help other people. Thats gotta be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ever heard of the trail of tears?? yeah my family was in it,,
> 
> not seeing your point,,
> 
> OH thats right ,,I proved you a dumbass so you changed the subject and went back over a hundred yrs to make a point,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear you lack the intelligence it takes to have a rational discussion.
> Goodbye.
> Rot in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just mad your narrative fell flat and you ended up looking like an moron,,
> 
> I see a pattern developing,,
Click to expand...

Keep dreaming.


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have to work and pay for other peoples lifestyles that refuse to work,,
> 
> 
> 
> How awful! I am appalled. Yet the military didn’t wage a war and kill your wives and children like they did in Sand Creek or rape murder and separate families like the slave owners did with slaves? You are forced to spend money to help other people. Thats gotta be tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you ever heard of the trail of tears?? yeah my family was in it,,
> 
> not seeing your point,,
> 
> OH thats right ,,I proved you a dumbass so you changed the subject and went back over a hundred yrs to make a point,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would appear you lack the intelligence it takes to have a rational discussion.
> Goodbye.
> Rot in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre just mad your narrative fell flat and you ended up looking like an moron,,
> 
> I see a pattern developing,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep dreaming.
Click to expand...



dont have to dream anything,, just read whats on the page in front of me,,


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Longer version at the mp4 link.  It is LOL material...








			https://ruinmyweek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/the-best-funny-pictures-of-z-cat-wearing-santa-hat.gif
		



			https://video.parler.com/ec/93/ec93199d145e.mp4


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Lilah

*I have a head for business and a body for sin. Is there anything wrong with that?*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 471278


are you implying that whites are the only ones smart enough to not fight with police when being arrested??


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 471342


they can laugh all they want cause I got a new shiny gun in the deal,,,

and why did you leave out all the restrictions and bans on certain types of guns??
oh thats right cause it would debunk your narrative,,

we talked about how mems have to be funny and have a spec of reality in them,,

you failed again,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 471343


that would require a world without dems and repubes,,


----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 471342











						BREAKING: Biden calls for ‘assault weapons’ ban, claims it would bring down the number of mass killings
					

While families are still grieving over the supermarket murders by this apparent Jihadi from Colorado, Joe Biden is already calling for a ban on the so-called ‘assault weapons’ and high …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 471377


is that how you feel about people being successful???


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469992


You left out white people scumbag.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

Billyboom said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469992
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, no one defends white people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For good reason. You don’t need defending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what do we call people who single out people by race for disparate treatment, again?
> 
> 
> What's that term?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your point. Please tell me about all the hardships white people are forced to put up with.
Click to expand...

Threatening blacks
Virus making Asians
Illegal Hispanics
Muslim terrorists
Savage injuns
Idiots like you


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

freyasman said:


> View attachment 471475


Billyboom is giving all your posts in this thread a thumbs down, I just hope it's not the same thumb has has shoved in his ass!


----------



## freyasman

miketx said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 471475
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom is giving all your posts in this thread a thumbs down, I just hope it's not the same thumb has has shoved in his ass!
Click to expand...


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 468584


Or voting?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 471806


Please change the file type from png to jpg.  It takes forever for it to download on my rural internet connection.  Thanks.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Concerned American said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 471806
> 
> 
> 
> Please change the file type from png to jpg.  It takes forever for it to download on my rural internet connection.  Thanks.
Click to expand...

I would, but I don't have the slightest idea how to do that.


----------



## freyasman

Sure am glad I paid all those taxes.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 471806
> 
> 
> 
> Please change the file type from png to jpg.  It takes forever for it to download on my rural internet connection.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would, but I don't have the slightest idea how to do that.
Click to expand...

I am not sure that this always works, but I have done it just by changing the .png to .jpg on your file.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Concerned American said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 471806
> 
> 
> 
> Please change the file type from png to jpg.  It takes forever for it to download on my rural internet connection.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would, but I don't have the slightest idea how to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure that this always works, but I have done it just by changing the .png to .jpg on your file.
Click to expand...

I'm just copying and pasting, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 471820
> 
> 
> Sure am glad I paid all those taxes.


I guess it missed the Obama "shovel ready" projects.


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 471831


You would have thought they would have learned with the paraquat fiasco.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike

Thornton Melon meeting professor Turgison for the first time.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 472273


HUH???

this ones gonna need an explanation,,,


----------



## Concerned American

miketx said:


> View attachment 472269


I thought it was because of Hop Sing.  BTW, where is Little Joe?


----------



## miketx

Concerned American said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472269
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was because of Hop Sing.  BTW, where is Little Joe?
Click to expand...

Hop sing has him.


----------



## freyasman

Billyboom 









LOL


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Nothing is more likely to murder you and your family than government.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

This is the wall of a Nazi gas chamber.









Never give up your guns. Take as many of them with you as possible.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 472273


My wife got me this t-shirt for Christmas last year.


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 472779


Where did you get the Billyboom meme.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 472862


Protect that label.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

I


freyasman said:


> View attachment 472854


I don't see her pearl necklace.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Thunderbird

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469130


To be fair, before whites came along Native American tribes stole each other’s land all the time.


----------



## progressive hunter

Thunderbird said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469130
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, before whites came along Native American tribes stole each other’s land all the time.
Click to expand...

be nice to billy,, hes not very good at memes,,


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly

Thunderbird said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469130
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, before whites came along Native American tribes stole each other’s land all the time.
Click to expand...

The difference is, white people are still doing it. 
It will end.


----------



## 2aguy

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 469131




Not hate......we would just like them to follow the law and the legal processes we have put in place.......breaking the law makes you a criminal, not an immigrant.


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 473006


nice try but it wasnt his tax rate,,


----------



## 2aguy

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 473006




And the only way that worked was to have destroyed the industrial base of every major country in the world.....you moron......

And who is he to say that if someone works smart, works hard and makes products that fill a need or a desire for enough people, that they don't deserve a billion dollars......

Between two people...the billionaire who made his money through his own work, and you, the asshole who thinks it is okay to take as much of that guys money as you want, you are the greedy asshole, not the billionaire......you didn't earn the money, but you think you deserve to say who does and doesn't deserve the money.

How about you go out and make your own billion, then you can do what you want with it....

Otherwise, you are just a whiny little bitch........


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 473096


Continuation of Hilary's Arab Spring.  Biden will bring down Egypt.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

freyasman said:


> View attachment 473117


Cop pulled me over the other day doing 60 in a 45.  He said to me, "Boy, I've been waiting for you all day."

I replied, "Sorry, officer, I got here as quickly as I could safely do so."

He laughed out loud and let me off with a warning.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

Jim H - VA USA said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473117
> 
> 
> 
> Cop pulled me over the other day doing 60 in a 45.  He said to me, "Boy, I've been waiting for you all day."
> 
> I replied, "Sorry, officer, I got here as quickly as I could safely do so."
> 
> He laughed out loud and let me off with a warning.
Click to expand...

Lucky you, mine said, "You were going 75 in a 55 and I'm going to give you a ticket."  LOL


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Luckily for me after reading this, my dentist is a smoking hot lady who is as sweet as the day is long.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 473890


Forced by who?


----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 473890


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly

freyasman said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473890
> 
> 
> 
> Forced by who?
Click to expand...

Joe Biden.


freyasman said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473890
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473914
Click to expand...

It said VACATION not VACCINATION, dumbass


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Billyboom said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473890
> 
> 
> 
> Forced by who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe Biden.
> 
> 
> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473890
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 473914
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It said VACATION not VACCINATION, dumbass
Click to expand...

Ooops...... lol

My bad, that's what I get for posting before my 1st cup of coffee.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChemEngineer

WillHaftawaite said:


> View attachment 475015



*God bless you, my Friend, and expand your territory.

That is Ghetto Fabulous.*


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

freyasman said:


> View attachment 473975







Spoiler (click next line):
(Betty White, LOL.)


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

freyasman said:


> View attachment 474400


Certain adults, too!


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## ChemEngineer

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 475796



"I see" said the blind man.


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## freyasman

View attachment 475855


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## The Irish Ram




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

freyasman said:


> View attachment 476981


They do in prison.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Good question..... I'm glad they did, but still, good question.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

1st rule of firearm safety;





Don't try to steal other people's firearms.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 479799


I'm fine with it if those that dont vote dont pay taxs either,,

check mate,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst

freyasman said:


> View attachment 485469



Every time I visit the FZ


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

England till I die.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

freyasman said:


> View attachment 487631


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 490166


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 490169


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 490119


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 490186



Sorry, maybe I'm just tired.....................I don't get it.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 490664



Wow!   You found the KING of white trashes royal coach!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*For all you Nazi Grammar haters out there..........this is why we exist.........























































*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Rigby5

freyasman said:


> View attachment 492327



Wrong.
Israel attacked first, by stealing homes and the Temple Mount attack.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## MelanieWi1l




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

freyasman said:


> View attachment 493785


you know why women wear make up and perfume dont you??


cause theyre ugly and they stink,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 496984


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 497002



*It's the Nancy Pelosi Friday Night Party Package Deal!!!!!*


----------



## freyasman

They hate us and they want us dead.

Act accordingly.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 497000


OMG!!!

Sometimes these cartoonists can come up with something so powerful, there just are no words for it!!!

The sad thing is, anybody under the age of around 40 has no concept of the meaning of this illustration.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 496995


GEEZUS FUKKIN CRACKERS!!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 496999



My kids (if I had any):

"I'm sorry you're a Communist fuktard"
"I'm sorry you're a Communist fuktard"
"I'm sorry you're a Communist fuktard"
"I'm sorry you're a Communist fuktard"
"I'm sorry you're a Communist fuktard"
"I'm sorry you're a Communist fuktard"


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Reminder;



communism kills.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 497686


WHAT A GOOD BOY!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

miketx said:


> View attachment 497704



Well, I guess if you're that hard up for a "date", you'll do anything.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 497738



*What?   You didn't get a pic of the drive thru!!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 497741


It's called "How To Train Your Puppet".


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 497751



Thank you HellMart for giving the scum of the earth a reason to slither out of their hiding places and infest humanity.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## miketx




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

What is this "roast me" crap?

I don't feel like digging a fire pit and building a spit right now!!!


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Real talk.....


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Truth2Know

freyasman said:


> View attachment 498407


And Epstein didn't kill himself.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 500003


can you say no if you dont want to take pictures at a gay wedding or bake a cake for them???

you really need to learn the proper way to meme,, cause you suck at it,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

freyasman said:


> View attachment 500875











						Journalist who broke bombshell story about Clinton-Lynch tarmac meeting found dead
					

The reporter who broke the bombshell story about the tarmac meeting between former President Bill Clinton and then-Attorney General Loretta Lynch in June 2016 was found dead Saturday inside an Alabama residence.What are the details?Veteran TV anchor Christopher Sign was found dead by first...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

freyasman said:


> View attachment 502340


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Happy Pride month, folks


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 502341



I've actually done this before when I was younger.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 502580
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Pride month, folks



I'm a psychology buff, been dabbling in it since I can remember.

Funny thing about people like this..............
They scream and protest the loudest, because they don't want you to "find them out"!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 502572



This one is worthy of a billboard on a major highway!!!


----------



## freyasman

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 502580
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Pride month, folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a psychology buff, been dabbling in it since I can remember.
> 
> Funny thing about people like this..............
> They scream and protest the loudest, because they don't want you to "find them out"!
Click to expand...

People should know what they're advocating and voting for.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 502773


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 502887



Oh.........I FEEL that pain!!!
Been there!!!


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 503246



I want a Nancy Pelosi doll!!!


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Truth2Know

freyasman said:


> View attachment 502773


This is very upsetting. What can be done about this? Asking for a friend.


----------



## irosie91

Truth2Know said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 502773
> 
> 
> 
> This is very upsetting. What can be done about this? Asking for a friend.
Click to expand...

*WTF !!!!!!       ~~~~~  *_someone hacked my pc and posted---<<<<< that_


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

These people are both crazy, and willing to do *anything*, anything at all.... to advance their cause. And their cause, is to destroy everything you love.


Treat them accordingly.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Tweet​
See new Tweets
Conversation​





Roadtoserfdom

@roadtoserfdom3

They're not "vaccine passports," they're movement licenses. It's not a vaccine, it's experimental gene therapy. "Lockdown" is at best completely pointless universal medical isolation and at worst ubiquitous public incarceration. Call things what they are, not their euphemisms.
This Tweet is misleading. Learn more about how vaccines work.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

When a leftist USMB poster claims to be a gun owner;


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Mark McCloskey

@mccloskeyusa
·
Jun 19

Checking out my new AR! #2A #MOSen


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 504447


who told him that??

hey isnt that the guy that attacked the kid in washington??

maybe he should pick on adults instead of little kids,,

and another thing,, that mother fucker never lived anywhere but in a city,,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

View attachment 504620


----------



## Ringo

Bouquet of owls is the best gift for a woman


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Ed Manifesto replied






MartyrMade

@martyrmade
·
Jun 23

Today we define good citizenship as knowing that America’s history, economy, & power structure are utterly corrupt, while also believing that only the federal bureaucracy, corporate media, elite universities, CIA, FBI, & DOD can save us from it. I need a word or phrase for this.


32

15

97








Ed Manifesto

@edsmanifesto
·
17h

Idiocracy


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

The proper level of commitment.

Respect.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 504928



Send her to Africa to feed the children!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

TRUTH!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 506698




I see the Democrat Committee has let out for the day.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*DEJA VU*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Oh GREAT..............now the potato chip industry is going political!!!!!*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Ringo

I am confused... Which part of the photo is photoshoped?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Looks like the Commie Brigade on FaceBook is getting serious..........


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

freyasman said:


> View attachment 508060


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

> *BUCKINGHAM PALACE. OFFICIAL.*
> TODAY HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN ISSUED THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT.
> On August 24th, 1814 units of the British Army , in conjunction with the Royal Marines, came ashore in the American State of Maryland, and proceeded to capture the American Capital of Washington D.C. Once in possession of the city, as a legitimate reprisal under the laws of war, Our forces proceeded to set afire every public building in the city, including both the White House and the Congressional Chambers; sparing only the Patent Office, in the name of scientific advancement.
> Given that the bicentennial of these events has recently passed, I would like to take this opportunity to assure the citizens of the United States that, in light of the deep and permanent ties that have since arisen between our two nations, it would be quite impossible for Our Armed Forces to again burn all of the governmental offices in Washington D.C. and certainly not while they are occupied.
> So please stop asking.
> Thank you.
> H.M. Elizabeth II


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 509248


Ironic, eh?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 510034


Well, I'll be damned.  I must be a TSIMERTXE--just what is a twimertxe?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dusty

freyasman said:


> View attachment 510055


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## miketx

Bowman would set the auto pilot and then jump.


----------



## miketx

freyasman said:


> View attachment 509287


----------



## miketx




----------



## freyasman

miketx said:


> View attachment 510215


Been there......


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Votto




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman

WillHaftawaite said:


> View attachment 511311


I want that.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

SIDS





Sudden 
Inoculation
Death
Syndrome


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 512436


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Scott Adams

@ScottAdamsSays

*I remember when I was mocked for predicting that Republicans would be hunted if Biden is elected. 
How are the Jan 6th protestors doing? Still in jail?*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

If you ever wondered what Biden was like as a kid..........


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Ringo

Mosquito Trap:
The mosquito lands on the salt, thinking it is sugar. He immediately wants to drink water from the lid, but there is rum in it. The mosquito gets drunk, stumbles over a stick and hits its head on a stone.
 You are welcome!


----------



## freyasman

Ringo said:


> Mosquito Trap:
> The mosquito lands on the salt, thinking it is sugar. He immediately wants to drink water from the lid, but there is rum in it. The mosquito gets drunk, stumbles over a stick and hits its head on a stone.
> You are welcome!


Mosquitos are so bad this year, I'm tempted to try this.


----------



## ChemEngineer

Ringo said:


> Mosquito Trap:
> The mosquito lands on the salt, thinking it is sugar. He immediately wants to drink water from the lid, but there is rum in it. The mosquito gets drunk, stumbles over a stick and hits its head on a stone.
> You are welcome!



Science, Hollie style.....

Wait a minute!  Mosquitoes don't eat sugar you ninnie!  They bite you and suck your blood.
That is a fly trap.  You can't trick us.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## MadChemist




----------



## MadChemist




----------



## ChemEngineer

*Not me*


----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## asaratis




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Romance baby.....


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 510225


Sounds like demenia Joe will be rolling out the national gangdemic response any second--Don't want to fill up the hospitals.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Dave Smith

@ComicDaveSmith

*If you believe that the most basic human liberties ought to be contingent on taking a product from a giant pharmaceutical company then you are not liberal or left wing. You’re not a conservative or patriotic. There is only one word to describe you and that is Fascist.*


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## freyasman




----------



## MisterBeale

freyasman said:


> View attachment 520143


So far, I have seen way more resistance in France to the "new normal," than anywhere else on the planet.

They had yet another protest a few weeks ago.

When are we going to have mass protests here?








						In France, hundreds of thousands protest against new sanitary pass, vaccine regime - LifeSite
					

Among the slogans that flourished on Saturday in so many French towns, 'Macron, step down!' was a major hit. Home-made placards talked about tyranny, the 'Nazitary pass,' and the defense of 'our rights.'




					www.lifesitenews.com


----------



## freyasman




----------



## Dr Grump




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman

MisterBeale said:


> So far, I have seen way more resistance in France to the "new normal," than anywhere else on the planet.
> 
> They had yet another protest a few weeks ago.
> 
> When are we going to have mass protests here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In France, hundreds of thousands protest against new sanitary pass, vaccine regime - LifeSite
> 
> 
> Among the slogans that flourished on Saturday in so many French towns, 'Macron, step down!' was a major hit. Home-made placards talked about tyranny, the 'Nazitary pass,' and the defense of 'our rights.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifesitenews.com


We're Americans, we don't do that shit most of us...... that's only leftists.

For most of us traditional Americans, we are either all in and supportive of the system, and voting in good faith to influence it, or we are just flat out shooting motherfuckers in the face, and burning their houses down around their corpses.











(And we're getting a lot closer to that day, I think. Why else is everyone in the country buying all the ammo?)


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## the other mike




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Can anyone explain this to me?

Why is he folding the towels?


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

freyasman said:


> View attachment 522868


I will definitely HAVE to remember this one!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

Rep. Jim Jordan

@Jim_Jordan

Just so we’re all clear. #COVID19 spreads at: 
-Church 
-School 
-Trump rallies 
-Motorcycle rallies 

It doesn’t spread at: 
-“Peaceful” protests 
-The southern border 
-Democrat wedding receptions 
-San Francisco hair salons 
-Governor Newsom’s dinner 
-President Obama’s birthday party


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

LOL


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 526112


give it up already,, leftist just cant meme,,,


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman

This is not education. This is not normal. 

 This is not okay.


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

COLLEGES ARE SCAMS


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 526350
> But not as many as Kameltoe!


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 526328


Sounds like what I was taught.


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 526337


Not sure, but I think I can relate.  LOL


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 526314


Yeah, for a second I thought the dog on the left joined the democrat party.


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 526318


I thought the answer was the same way you like your coffee.  LOL.  It is for me.


----------



## Concerned American

freyasman said:


> View attachment 526252


Can't respond or I'll never get bologna again.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## petro




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Bidens Presidential Portrait


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringo




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bet he never passed a short arm inspection either.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

(notice the kids' hats and shirt)


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hossfly

You've heard of Camel Toe?








Meet Moose Knuckle


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Hossfly said:


> You've heard of Camel Toe?
> 
> 
> View attachment 545414
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Moose Knuckle
> 
> View attachment 545415



And the male version..........the Dick Print or The Bulge..........


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

(Successful extraction of a stuck screw)


----------



## Ringo

5 seconds to happiness...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Signs of the times............*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Votto




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo

Leading healthcare professionals in different countries. Are they really human?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## asaratis




----------



## Ringo

I knew it!


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

Stalin laughs at Churchill's outdated iPhone


----------



## Ringo

Sometimes a shadow falling on you can raise your status


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo

He should have also mentioned wind power


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringo

Reindeer family


----------



## petro




----------



## petro

Real picture about 1969 when I  proudly displayed my first Assualt Weapon.
Notice my cousins keeping their distance.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst

petro said:


> Real picture about 1969 when I  proudly displayed my first Assualt Weapon.
> Notice my cousins keeping their distance.
> View attachment 557338



My first firearm..


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Votto




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


> He should have also mentioned wind power
> 
> 
> View attachment 555661



Reminds me of the Pet Rocks.
Sheeples will buy ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

OMFG!!!!

I remember doing that in school!!!!!
BOMB DRILLS!!!

Like crouching down in the hallway is going to protect you from a grizzly death by nuclear blast!!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


> Reindeer family



What a pimp does with his ho's is not my concern!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> OMFG!!!!
> 
> I remember doing that in school!!!!!
> BOMB DRILLS!!!
> 
> Like crouching down in the hallway is going to protect you from a grizzly death by nuclear blast!!!!!


Lots of similarities today.  Stay afraid children.  Wear your masks.  Stay away from other people; they might be infected.  Quite being human.  Obey.  It's for your own good - the Greater Good (TM).


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

WillHaftawaite said:


> View attachment 558575


----------



## miketx




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

progressive hunter said:


>



I had a lady co-worker tell me this DECADES ago.  If the normal stuff ain't cuttin it, or there isn't anything else available............Midol bitches!!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


>


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

WillHaftawaite said:


> View attachment 559544




That pink bunny sure gets around!!!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 560376


What is on her leg?


----------



## Hellbilly

Ringo said:


> What is on her leg?


Look at her left hand.
It's a New England thing.
Think of it as being "Rick rolled."


----------



## Ringo

Billyboom said:


> Look at her left hand.
> It's a New England thing.
> Think of it as being "Rick rolled."


Still didn't get it...


----------



## Ringo

WillHaftawaite said:


> My first firearm..
> View attachment 557500



My first firearm


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Great Halloween costume!


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

WillHaftawaite said:


> View attachment 556582



DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!

Now I can never eat a Ding Dong again!!!!!!


----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Glad to see you back!
freyasman


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## freyasman




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

freyasman said:


> View attachment 565264


The caption was missing on that one.....


*Corporate said times are tight, so one of us had to go....
We all took a vote and decided to layoff Joe.



*


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

*More Kyle Rittenhouse Trial Memes




*
*














































*
















*



*


----------



## Ringo

Young Hyacinth Bucket


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


> Young Hyacinth Bucket


*
"THATS BOOOOOOOUUUUUQUUUUEEEEET"!!!!!!*


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

*Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Jim H - VA USA said:


>



I love Cracker Jack!!!!
Good shit!!

Although they still make it, it's hard to find anymore.
Usually IF I do find some, it's on the bottom shelf where nobody can see it.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Votto




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Votto said:


> View attachment 572297



The stupid part is.............they sat there for 4 hours without moving!!!!!


----------



## Captain Caveman

Some emojis lined up -

🆑️🅰️Ⓜ️🆔️ℹ🅰️

🅿️🅾️🅾️

Ⓜ️🅾️🆖

🔔🔚


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringo

I told you, I'm not in the mood!


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hugo Furst

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 575252


Is she quoting Harris?

Sure looks like her.


----------



## Hellbilly

WillHaftawaite said:


> Is she quoting Harris?


No, dummy.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billyboom said:


> No, dummy.


Got it

not quoting, just imitating


----------



## Ringo

*The happiest day of my life. 
P.S. I'm in the background, by the way.*





*Dad, I have a flat tire!*
*Honey, why are you calling me, you have a husband. 
I called, he's not answering. 
Do you have a spare?
I called him too and he's not answering either...*


----------



## Hellbilly

WillHaftawaite said:


> Got it
> 
> not quoting, just imitating


No, dummy.


----------



## Ringo

*Cheese from Lesbos island*












*It will be an interesting trip*


----------



## bettyho

hahhahah so happy here.


----------



## Ringo

*One day a Chinese car and a German bicycle met on the road...*


----------



## Ringo

*If a girl looks at you like this after a question... Don't lie to her in any way!
She already knows EVERYTHING.*


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

If you really want to know how STUPID people are........


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Absolute truth in advertising...........


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*The new and improved restroom signs for 2022*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Everything is Pumpkin Spice.

E V E R Y T H I N G !!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## progressive hunter

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 577591


I dont get it??


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

progressive hunter said:


> I dont get it??



Really?


*MILES *Davis 
vs 
*KILOMETER *Davis
????


----------



## progressive hunter

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> *MILES *Davis
> vs
> *KILOMETER *Davis
> ????


I'm just fucking with  billy the colonizer,,


----------



## Canon Shooter

I'd forgotten just how freakishly tall Shaq really is.

Steve Harvey is 6'2"...


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

*Merry Christmas and God Bless







*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

----------------------------------


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

-
Contrary to safety advice, in case of a nuclear explosion, do not fall to the ground face down, because such an amazing sight can be seen only once in a lifetime!


----------



## lg325

From a different time


----------



## lg325




----------



## Ringo

Design genius


----------



## Ringo

One step to disaster





Regular french flea market


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Gabe Lackmann




----------



## Ringo

Successful poses with a woman were included in the Kama Sutra, and not successful ones in yoga!


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Sunsettommy




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Dems be like.................*


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

"I don't know whether to ask her for an autograph or inform the museum that I saw her in the subway"


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo

Where did Angela Merkel go?
- She's fine, she changed her gender and became the chief technical adviser at a Chinese cable factory...


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Muhammed

Cowasaki motorcycle.


----------



## Muhammed

Jim H - VA USA said:


>


Regarding that last pic, I used to actually do that when I was a coffee addict. Except I would use a wide borosilicate glass straw. And I don't really like very hot coffee, so I would put frozen coffee cubes in it so I could guzzle it faster without burning my innards.

To make frozen coffee cubes you simply pour coffee into ice cube trays and put them in the freezer. That way, unlike ice cubes, they don't water down your coffee when they melt.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Ringo

Prison changes people


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


> Prison changes people



*And I'm an Oligarch trapped in a poor mans body.*


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*NOBODY tells me what I can and can't pour on my pancakes!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

Bar joke:
A german walks into BAR...


----------



## Captain Caveman

*Free underwear when you join the Democrat Party*


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## petro




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

My neighbor invited me to watch a TV program and she has a black-and-white TV! What's there to watch!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Thanks Bidenflation!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## ChemEngineer




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChemEngineer

*Outsmarting a small animal or a fish makes a man feel so powerful.....

It beats the hell out of them outsmarting you, anyway.*


----------



## ChemEngineer

*6,786 times as much as your water at home is "SMART"?*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

ChemEngineer said:


> View attachment 643649
> 
> *6,786 times as much as your water at home is "SMART"?*



Should be called SMART water for STUPID people!!


I have one of these...




One filter lasts me 3-4 months.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


>


Does that mean you get the All Pussy Channel????


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo

Jim H - VA USA said:


> Jim H - VA USA said:
Click to expand...


*I do not know what to shout: "Girl fight!" or "This is racist!"... *


----------



## lg325

Ringo said:


> *I do not know what to shout: "Girl fight!" or "This is racist!"... *


Nice takedown by the cheerleader.


----------



## ChemEngineer

That was a righteous ass whuppin' I wanna tell ya.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## the other mike

Nevermind


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

*A very correct reenactor  *


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


> *A very correct reenactor  *



Lots of those painted on the sides of planes back then!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Captain Caveman

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 545415


Roll her in flour, then go for the damp patch


----------



## Captain Caveman

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


>


Applies to guns too


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


>



Is that TRUE????


----------



## progressive hunter

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Is that TRUE????











						FACT CHECK: Do Neil Armstrong’s Space Boots Not Match A Footprint He Left On The Moon?
					

'Now you decide whether the moon landing was real or a hoax'




					checkyourfact.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## Hugo Furst

Hellbilly said:


> View attachment 663313


Won't do that with a blue hat


----------



## Hellbilly

Hugo Furst said:


> Won't do that with a blue hat


Is this one better?


----------



## Captain Caveman

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> View attachment 656454


----------



## Captain Caveman




----------



## Captain Caveman

This is what happens when an American teacher in a Computer Studies lesson asks a student to take a screenshot


----------



## Captain Caveman




----------



## Captain Caveman




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

This is funny, but also amazing.  His gloves never let go of the ropes...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

Even dogs dance better than me...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

This is true.  It was a prank (LINK)...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*I wonder if any new genders were invented while I was asleep...*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

lolol...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Missourian ?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Heh heh heh...


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

miketx 

These yours?


----------



## miketx

Natural Citizen said:


> miketx
> 
> These yours?


Yeah they match my covid mask.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Gabe Lackmann




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hossfly

Ringo said:


>


----------



## Gracie

This made me laugh. First laugh I have had in over 6 months!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Gracie said:


> This made me laugh. First laugh I have had in over 6 months!



Now THAT is one effing HAPPY marriage!!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Even the religious are getting into the trading card game.............*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Super CHEAP recipe for people "living" under the Biden Administration....*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Gracie

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> View attachment 688341


Now why did I automatically know IMMEDIATELY what that says? LOL


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Gracie said:


> Now why did I automatically know IMMEDIATELY what that says? LOL


*I knew the first half, but took me a second to get the second half!!!!

ROFL!!!!*


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## themirrorthief

Vigilante said:


>


where do I find a phone that I can use to simply make calls with


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Ringo

A cyclist a second before losing his balance.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

This isn't funny...it's awesome!


----------



## Gracie

Not funny, but something to muse about.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## petro




----------



## Ringo

This is the look on every man's face when his woman screams at him... and he has absolutely no idea what he did.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*UH...............I have QUESTIONS!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Gracie

Too cute. Dog didn't recognize owner after huge weight loss...until he sniffed him.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*What I mean, when I order "extra pickles" on my burger.........



*


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Gabe Lackmann




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly

Linus finally gets his reward!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> View attachment 704073


I need this.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*The REAL Ukranian flag....*


----------



## Natural Citizen

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> *The REAL Ukranian flag....*
> View attachment 704299


Damn, that was confusing. lol...


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Natural Citizen said:


> Damn, that was confusing. lol...



Thats the way they like it.....uh huh.......uh huh......


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Natural Citizen said:


>



Although, I can't eat Ding Dongs anymore....................thanks!
😭


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## petro




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

petro said:


> View attachment 704499



ROFLMFFAO!!!!  I ALMOST SHIT MYSELF LAUGHING!!!!!


----------



## petro




----------



## petro

Sad news...





In tribute....


----------



## Innocynioc




----------



## Innocynioc




----------



## petro




----------



## Innocynioc




----------



## Innocynioc




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Seymour Flops

ChrisL said:


> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!


Don't diss the hard work she did to get that beach bod.  And after having a kid, I think she deserves a hand.

My hand on her ass!


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*TRUTH!!!!*


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Ringo

If your girlfriend

Not true
Ugly
You can't rely on her
Blows the brains out of everyone, including you
Then it's not your girlfriend

But the Chauchat machine gun


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Gabe Lackmann

It's 'Driver', you racist fuck.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 710275



Ok.........you win an award for that one!!!!!  ROFLMFFAO


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 710276





*No, but she's swinging a BIG STICK!!!*


----------



## Ringo

They're dancing men, not what you thought, you pervert!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*BLASPHEMY!!!!*
*HERESY!!!!
SACRILEGE!!!!*
*PROFANITY!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Ever wonder why Corporate America is so screwed up?*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Ringo

T shirt with optical illusion. A useful thing.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## candycorn




----------



## petro




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

Who can say what kind of motorcycle model is in the photo?


----------



## progressive hunter

It's a two cylinder


----------



## Hossfly

Ringo said:


> Who can say what kind of motorcycle model is in the photo?



It's a Nipplerouser 38DD


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Hossfly said:


> It's a Nipplerouser 38DD


Must be chilly there!


----------



## Ringo

A man made checks with photos of his new wife to pay alimony to his ex-wife. The troll of the century


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## BackAgain

ChrisL said:


> Hey, in reality, she probably has a big old saggy belly in the front to go along with that giant booty.    How's that for dream killing?


Worse yet. Her bikini bottom doesn’t quite conceal her dick.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Sgt_Gath said:


>



*Whats firm and round today, is saggy and dragging tomorrow.*


----------



## Captain Caveman

Does Montana look like Biden sniffing Idaho?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Captain Caveman said:


> View attachment 721876
> 
> Does Montana look like Biden sniffing Idaho?



*Couldn't be.  *

*Unless Idaho is full of 5-12 year old girls!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

This is not what you thinking, pervert!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

Bеruang is the only bear that looks not like a bear, but like a man in a bear suit, who also overplays.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

Does anyone know where it is, Italy or Spain?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Votto




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly

Gracie guarding her bag of Snickers.


----------



## Hossfly

C_Clayton_Jones


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Ringo

Creative restroom design


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Ringo

Can anyone tell which country's flag is in the photo?


----------



## JGalt




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringo said:


> Can anyone tell which country's flag is in the photo?



I'd say Sweden.  Cause she's blond, pale, blue eyed, and a milker.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringo

Anne Hathaway's husband looks like Shakespeare. 
And Shakespeare's wife was called... Anne Hathaway! 
That is, these immortals are not even hiding much!


----------



## Captain Caveman

*At this time of year, the President of the United States would like to wish everyone -*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## petro




----------



## Ringo




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Jim H - VA USA said:


> View attachment 739545
> 
> View attachment 739546
> 
> View attachment 739550
> 
> View attachment 739552
> 
> 
> View attachment 739553
> 
> View attachment 739554
> 
> View attachment 739555
> 
> View attachment 739556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739559


.


Three pics up, we did the exact same thing when I worked on the coronary care unit!



.


----------



## JGalt




----------



## Ringo

We haven't quite figured out yet how our favorite Christmas is connected with this Christianity of yours, but we are trying. (c ) Japan


----------



## miketx

ChrisL said:


> Oh geez, as if THAT isn't photo shopped?    Her waist is smaller than the baby's waist!


Her ass is bigger than the babies ass!


----------



## miketx




----------



## Ringo




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## miketx

Hugo Furst said:


>


Both were leftists.  They were happy.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## miketx




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------

